# The Farmpony and Moxie Show



## farmpony84

You mean Weaners don't you?


----------



## farmpony84

Mox... I think we should invite geusts.... We should have geusts... and we should have a magazine! We could call it... FO....


----------



## Remali

lol....ok, I'll be the first guest, er, I mean the first weener!!


----------



## xoLivxo

can i be one!!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!??!


----------



## Moxie

Why FO? Like Fo Sure?

You know whats really good, beef weeeeeeners... mmmmm.... Okay, I'm hungry, I must try to eat something without barfing it up.

So Remali and Liv are our first guests... What shall we do with them now? lol


----------



## farmpony84

...well... we should make them dance in the aisle for one thing... And then we could make them sing....


----------



## farmpony84

:mrgreen: hey look... a new smiley...


----------



## rums_mom

I give up, nothing is working for me today. I am going home and going straight to bed!


----------



## farmpony84

My fancy schmancy smileys I just loaded arent working either... What up w/ that???


----------



## Moxie

mmmkay, I cant get my fancy smilies to work either.


----------



## xoLivxo

i can sing and dance


----------



## Moxie

I'd like to hear New York, New York and see you dance an Irish jig.


----------



## xoLivxo

*dances and sings*


----------



## farmpony84

wow, that was really.... entertaining... Now can you shave your head and beat a car w/ an umbrella?


----------



## xoLivxo

*shves head and beats car*



TAAA-DAAA!!!!!!!


----------



## Moxie

I think I got it?


----------



## Mike_User

Oprah randomly surprises members of the audience with giveaways like cars and such, right? Should I be sticking around this topic?


----------



## Moxie

Administrator said:


> Oprah randomly surprises members of the audience with giveaways like cars and such, right? Should I be sticking around this topic?




Until I start making the big bucks like Oprah, this is the best I can do:


----------



## farmpony84

It looks slightly used......?


----------



## Moxie

Umhum, I got it at the slightly used oprah gift store.


----------



## 3neighs

Ooo, am I the first guest of the day? Can today's topic be 101 uses for your husband's toothbrush?


----------



## Moxie

What a wonderful suggestion!!! Lets see if we can hit 101!

1. Obviously clean the toilet.


----------



## 3neighs

Woo hoo! Okay, I've got some:

2. eyebrow brush
3. grout cleaner
4. nail buffer
5. cleaning the hard to reach parts of your saddle
6. unique paintbrush for the kids


----------



## Moxie

7. Cleaning those hard to reach parts of your body!
8. Getting those tiny spots between your toes
9. Cleaning out the grime from the window sill
10. Cleaning out the hard to reach spots in the fridge.


----------



## farmpony84

11. cleaning the crud out of your jewelry
12. cleaning the dirt where the shoe meets the sole


----------



## amandaandeggo

you guys are awsome :lol:


----------



## Moxie

13. Cleaning those hard to reach gunky spaces in your car consul.
14. Cleaning the puppies toe nails
15. Cleaning those little holes at the top of the sink
16. Cleaning around the faucets.
17. Scratching your butt


----------



## Gingerrrrr

18. Clean a bird cage
19. Clean tile
20. A good chew toy for the dogs
21. Brush your dogs teeth :lol: 
22. A not so good weapon


----------



## 3neighs

Good ones, Ginger! And Moxie, scratching your butt, the best one yet! :lol: 

23. scrubbing stains out of laundry
24. cleaning silverware
25. clean blinds


----------



## Moxie

26. Cleaning the grime from your sandals
27. Cleaning the rim of the coffee pot
28. Cleaning the corners of the drain pan of the fridge


----------



## Gingerrrrr

29. scrub the fridge handle 
30. clean dust of the shelf's 
31. fix a broken wire in your bra (if you can bend the toothbrush)
32. take 2 toothbrushes stick em up your nose a pretend your a deformed walrus
33. clean the hard to reach corners of windows
34. use it as the remote to the TV if your sitting close enough but cant quite reach it


----------



## farmpony84

35. Removing toenail polish
36. scrubbing the turtles legs
37. brushing the newborn kittens
38. cleaning the microwave
39. cleaning those hard to reach places in the fridge
40. Cleaning the gunk off the washing machine
41. Cleaning out the dogs ears
42. Cleaning the geldings sheath
43. applying thrush medicine to the hooves


----------



## Vidaloco

44. cleaning your moms dentures (in-law thing)
45. Cleaning your dads dentures
46. scrubbing out the fireplace
47. firewood
48. cooking his hot dogs for dinner on the fire you made after you used it to scratch your butt.


----------



## Moxie

I love our thread..


----------



## farmpony84

We must remember to rinse it off when we are finished or he'll know we've been naughty!

49. scrub your arm pits
50. scratch the bottom of your foot...
51. Remove kitty litter from kittens (http://www.horseforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=14799)


----------



## 3neighs

Cooking hot dogs after scratching your butt and removing kitty litter about made me pee my pants!

52. cleaning the cheese grater
53. oiling small engine parts
54. spot cleaning carpet
55. cleaning the keyboard of your computer


----------



## Moxie

56. Dusting statutes
57. Disinfecting small toys
58. Cleaning the hamster cage bars
59. Getting the gunk from the corners of your dog's eye
60. Getting the lint from your belly button.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

61. applying make up
62. scrubbing the grass stains off your horse
63. applying hoof polish 
64. alternative hoof pick


----------



## farmpony84

65. cleaning toilet paper doodles from your buttocks
67. gently brushing the dirt away the giant bug in the backyard
68. cleaning the cockatoos cage bars
69. grooming the ferret
70. cleaning your dads hearing aids for him!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

71. Clean coffee cups
72. scrub the walls


----------



## 3neighs

73. apply highlights to your hair
74. use as a letter opener
75. make a toothbrush necklace (I'm running out of ideas :lol: )


----------



## Moxie

We're so close!

76. Brush out the dingleberries from the dogs butt
77. Eyebrow brush
78. Bikini area brush
79. Gun cleaning brush
80. Cleaning out the junk from between the couch cushions
81. Cleaning off the top of the dishwaser
82. Brushing your horses ears
83. Gently cleaning your cell phone ear piece


----------



## Gingerrrrr

84. Brush the cat
85. Brush the dog
86. Brush the bird
87. Clean in between the dogs paws
88. Get stuck on foods off the plates
89. Kill bugs
90. Dust the desk off


----------



## 3neighs

91. use as a broom for a doll house
92. scrub dog poo off your shoes (has that been said already?)
93. ear hair brush


----------



## Moxie

94. Clean out the puppy kong
95. Clean out your nostrils
96. Brush YOUR teeth
97. Disinfect the phone
98. Scrub the dog bowls
99. Disinfect and sterilize foli cath's 
100. Clean around the toilet, seens how he's the one that misses
101. Dust the camera


----------



## 3neighs




----------



## Moxie

WE DID IT!!!!!!!!















I have a great idea for tomorrow's 'show' lol


----------



## buckaroo2010

LOL you all are sooo funny!


----------



## 3neighs

Wow! You guys got your own studio now! You should start demanding perks.


----------



## Moxie

OMG SERIOUSLY!!! I laughed so hard and snorted when I saw that!!!! 


THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt

Moxie said:


> 96. Brush YOUR teeth



erm... I would like to say that I would do this FIRST, then move to the other 100 things.... ew....


----------



## geewillikers

JustDressageIt said:


> Moxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 96. Brush YOUR teeth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erm... I would like to say that I would do this FIRST, then move to the other 100 things.... ew....
Click to expand...

Definitely!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

can i be part of the fun????!!! LOL


----------



## Moxie

JustDressageIt said:


> Moxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 96. Brush YOUR teeth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erm... I would like to say that I would do this FIRST, then move to the other 100 things.... ew....
Click to expand...

LOL Well of course! I was running out of ideas!


----------



## Moxie

Welcome Tayler!


What shall we do today?


----------



## farmpony84

3neighs said:


> 73. apply highlights to your hair
> 74. use as a letter opener
> 75. make a toothbrush necklace (I'm running out of ideas :lol: )


Highlights in the hair... Excellent....

Are we still picking on hubby? Because if we are, we could move on to his side of the bed? 52 things to do on his side of the bed?

1. eat a late night snack while watching lifetime movies... that way, the crumbs fall on HIS side of the bed.
2. Let the dog lay on... HIS side... that way... the fleas... are on his side
3. change dirty diapers...on HIS side...
4. Put the dripping wet kid on HIS side while drying off and changing for the night
5. Fold clothes.. on HIS side... that way, if you get busy and don't finish... he can be the one that has to move it all to get into bed, your side is still empty and made!

Cool studio... but I can't find wardrobe....


----------



## Moxie

I've done all of those things on hubby's side of the bed.


YES! We need wardrobe, I like to think I look best in white. 

6. Brush the dog
7. Clip your toe nails
8. Leave your used Kleenexes
9. Spill your water


----------



## farmpony84

Clipping your toe nails... very good.

10. allow the children to play with their matchbox cars
11. set your dirty shoes down so you know where to find them when you go to the barn


----------



## Moxie

12. Clean the horse poo off your boots
13. Leave your sweaty bra
14. Lay down, still wet from a shower
15. Steal his pillow
16. Clean your hair brush
17. Leave your used q-tips
18. Leave your used waxing strips
19. Dry shave your legs
20. Trim your nose hair


----------



## 3neighs

Oh, that's right, they left me in charge of wardrobe. Here you go:











21. put the kids there for their bedtime story
22. let the dog chew his slimy rawhide bone there
23. hide a rubber snake under the covers
24. clip the dog's nails


----------



## Vidaloco

25. Fall asleep, drool on his pillow then roll over to your side when he comes in. 
26. Store his nasty toothbrushes.


----------



## Moxie

Oh good god! Have you SEEEEEEEEN my bum?? I cannot in good conscious wear that, you'd all die from laughter! 

27. Pick your nose and wipe it on his pillow
28. Leave your mouth guard on his pillow
29. Leave your dirty panties
30. Roll around on his side after a nice sweaty riding lesson


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

31. Get busy 
32. Re-pot your indoor plants
33. polish your shoes
34. start a macrame' project
35. potty train your kids
36. start a thumb tack collection


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

you guys are hilarious ... tomorrow i think we shall ....uhhhh ...list the best april fool jokes =]


----------



## Moxie

I was going to say something along the lines of getting busy.. but.. ah, I thought it would be too adult for our younger audiences. 

37. Start a scrapbook (if you're anything like me you never finish, and you never want to clean up after!)
38. Let your child play with play-doh
39. Worm the dog
40. Color your hair
41. Pluck your eyebrows
42. Braid your armpit hair


----------



## farmpony84

We must finish this list because I want to name off child stars and there addictions!

37. fart
38. shake the hay out of your socks
39. pick a scab
40. give that cat a belly rub (hate sleeping cat hair, it gets all tickly in your face)

PS - Do we really have to go w/ pink?


----------



## Moxie

Oopssssssss we counted over ourselves... Next list start with 46


----------



## farmpony84

Braid your armpit hairs?


----------



## Moxie

Doesnt everyone do that??


When can I join the elite group of moderationship?


----------



## 3neighs

> Braid your armpit hairs?


Yes, after you brush them with his toothbrush.

47. put the hamster/guinea pig/rabbit there while you clean its cage
48. paint a picture


> Oh good god! Have you SEEEEEEEEN my bum?? I cannot in good conscious wear that, you'd all die from laughter!





> PS - Do we really have to go w/ pink?


Cute shoes, though, doncha think?


----------



## farmpony84

3neighs said:


> Cute shoes, though, doncha think?
> 
> 
> 
> Way
Click to expand...


----------



## Moxie

LOVE the shoes!!!!

49. Let the bird poop on his pillow
50. Put the dirty dishes there while you wash the sink



edited because apparently I cant count.


----------



## farmpony84

teeehee... we only had to go to 52!

Next topic?


----------



## Moxie

51. Arrange flowers
52. Shave the dog



NOW we're done! lol


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

OK...Now what?!?!?


----------



## TaMMa89

What a great topic! You made me laugh my head off :lol: .


----------



## Moxie

Someone will have to step in for me as a guest host for the rest of the day, as I must go shopping!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

ok well i say we just keep going! like an all day long show! hmmmm


66 things to use your hubbys socks for 
:twisted: 


1. really clean the cats litter box
2. give your kids a bath after they've been in the mud
3. wash dirty plates


----------



## TaMMa89

4. wear them when you do sweaty exercises (especially if _you_ have a strong foot sweat).
5. use as a teabag.
6. use as an emergency pad when Aunt Flo visits you.


----------



## farmpony84

7. blow your nose


----------



## Gingerrrrr

8. scrub the dogs butt :lol: 
9. scrub the floors
10. give it to your bird to play with
11. let the dogs use it as a chew toy
12. use it to pick up hot plates from the microwave or oven


----------



## farmpony84

13. fill it with sand use it as exfoliating cloth
14. beat husband with it before dumping sand out
15. put it on dogs foot so he walks funny
16. clean saddle with it
17. polish silver with it
18. clean jewelry
19. use it to tie hair in bow
20. use it as a tail bag....


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

21. scrub the horse tank
22. repeat #14 if you didn't do a good job
23. polish your boots
24. use it to remove your fingernail polish
25. adorn it with ribbons, yarn and buttons...duh..sock puppets! :lol:


----------



## 3neighs

26. use them to tie small trees to stakes so they don't fall over
27. tie them all together to make an emergency fire escape
28. dry the dog after a bath
29. use as a muzzle for mean dog


----------



## Gingerrrrr

30. when hubby doesn't agree take a sock tie it around is mouth so he cant speak and repeat #14


----------



## farmpony84

31. fill it full of poupori and place on tank behind toilet
32. clean dog puke up with it
33. use it to clean the stove
34. wipe the kitchen table


----------



## Gingerrrrr

35. clean windows 
36. clean your dirt boots
37. pick up dog poop with it then place dog poop in sock and put back in hubbys sock drawer :twisted:
38. clean the toilet


----------



## Moxie

39. Clean up puppy afterbirth
40. Wipe your butt
41. Wash up around the toilet
42. Dry off the dog
43. Scrub the grill
44. Pad your bra
45. Dust nicknacks
46. Wet, and use for emergency butt wipes for baby
47. Store your make up brushes
48. Fill with mayo
49. Golf club covers
50. Sheath cover
51. Anti-Grazing muzzle
52. Weiner dog cozy
53. Scrub dog stains out of the carpet
54. Wash the dog bowls
55. Wash bits
56. Clean your glasses
57. Mittens
58. Plastic bag holder
59. Wipe up spills
60. Gift filler


----------



## Gingerrrrr

61. puppy toy
62. polish jewelry
63. polish boots 
64. clean ipod
65. use to wipe your sweaty armpits
66. makeup holder 

WE FINISHED!! whats our next show guna be on?


----------



## Moxie

LOL I'm going to be gone until Sunday. I think we should do wants.. reasonable or not like:

I want:
A HORSE
A clean house
To finish school
so on and so forth..


----------



## JustDressageIt

I WANT to be less stressed. I swear I can feel ulcers starting to form.


----------



## Moxie

I want less stress too!! 
I want less anxiety
I want less anger


UGH... boating today! Everyone have a great weekend.


----------



## farmpony84

I want britney spears pre-baby body.
I want my fences done
I want a new work saddle
I want a clean house
I want a dishwasher that works
I want a new dryer
I want a car that costs less then $100 to fill it up
I want a new wardrobe


----------



## TaMMa89

I want less stress too
I want that this emetophobia would ease off for good (luckily it have eased off a lot e.g. compared to the last spring).
I want to get rid of an employment office (why I signed up for there? The only thing they have given to me is a bigger stress)
I want a job
I want candy (shops were closed few minutes ago)
I want to take a trip to my former hometown

Ahh... Feel much better now  . No more ranting just now.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

i want a Friesian
i definitely want to be less stressed too
i want the bf to not be a meanie head


----------



## 3neighs

I want some pizza and beer.


----------



## appylover31803

I want it to be my birthday already 
I want a new horse
I want to sell Vega soon
I want a house
I want to be less stressed
I want my family to live forever
I want Chief to not jump up anymore
I want a spiffy car again
I want my boots to already be broken in
I want to lose about 5 pounds
I want to have a nice toned stomach
I want to have a magic wand that with a flick of it, everything is cleaned up

ok.. i'll stop there


----------



## FutureVetGirl

I want to... (get ready...)

lose fifty pounds (I need it)
fit into all of my clothes again
look good in all of my clothes again
get a horse
have a moped/moterbike so that I can get out to the Stables easier
have a ton of money
a house of my own
all the horse clothes I could want
twenty-fifty more jackets
fifty-one hundred sweaters
fifty-one hundred sweatshirts
some boots that actually FIT my wierd feet
glasses that work on my crooked face (one ear is lower than the other... or smaller than the other)
have a nicely toned stomach
have a couple of cows as pets
have a snake
have FRIENDS
not have to do school

And so many more things...


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I want a lot of new clothes ! 
I want to go abroad
*I want to see my horses*
I want to get to know my class better
I want my sister back in the house
...


----------



## Vidaloco

Guest starring today...........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DK7qU1Ik2HQ


----------



## appylover31803

I love that movie!!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

what should the new topic be? 

45 embarrassing things to make your hubby do for you?

1. buy you pads or tampons at the store


----------



## farmpony84

2. Hold your purse in public
3. Carry your pink back-pack
4. My dogs are "manly" dogs... but... uh - make Mox could them walk princess tilly in a pink tu-tu!
5. Buy a box of Midol


----------



## Moxie

Alright I have the next topic after this.

6. Buy douche
7. Get him dunk and put make up on him and dress him up in a skirt and a corset. (actually did that one)
8. Describe to him the affects of your period to him 
9. Take him shopping and hold up girly clothes up to him
10. Make him walk a dog with pink clothes on and a pink collar and leash


----------



## 3neighs

11. make him let the kids paint his nails
12. have him wear your deodorant when he runs out of his so he smells flowery all day
13. have him try that new mud mask you bought


----------



## Small_Town_Girl

farmpony84 said:


> 2. Hold your purse in public


Hey, I make my hubby hold my purse in public all
the time! And he don't mind!


----------



## Moxie

14. Make him sashay down the street
15. Make him do the cabbage patch dance every time he wants somthing
16. Take him to see Sex in the City
17. Take him to a dance club
18. When he asks for chap stick, give him lip gloss
19. Buy him a pink shirt, and make him wear it.
20. Put his hair up in bows


----------



## farmpony84

Moxie said:


> 14. Make him sashay down the street
> 15. Make him do the cabbage patch dance every time he wants somthing
> 16. Take him to see Sex in the City
> 17. Take him to a dance club
> 18. When he asks for chap stick, give him lip gloss
> 19. Buy him a pink shirt, and make him wear it.
> 20. Put his hair up in bows


Oh sensai you must teach me as I do not have such a hold on my hubby... please wise one, teach me the ways....


----------



## Moxie

In due time young student... In due time..


----------



## Moxie

21. Make him take a spa day with you
22. Take him bridesmaid dress shopping with you
23. Take him to the make up counter at Macy's with you
24. Drag him into Bath and Body works and spray fu-fu all over him
25. Take him into Victoria's Secret hold up a pair of SKIMPY panties and say "AM I TOO FAT FOR THESE?"
26. Get way too drunk at a bar and be loud and obnoxious
27. Talk about your last pap at supper with old friends
28. Send him flowers and HUGE balloons at work
29. Send him to work with hickies on his neck
30. Ask him if he wants to be in the PEN 15 club, write it on his hand, and make him wear it all day long


----------



## 3neighs

Moxie, you are just toooo good at this! Number 25 is my personal favorite. :lol:


----------



## Moxie

My husband will say that he is anything but board being married to me. lol


----------



## Moxie

Did we meet the required amount?


----------



## 3neighs

I think it was 45, but you are a host of the show! Gotta new topic in mind?


----------



## Moxie

Yep! 200 things to do with your husband's money.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

#1

SPEND IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moxie

LOL I should have secified.... 200 things to SPEND your husband's money on. Sorry! lol


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

LOL... I knew what cha meant...I was just being...well...me!


OK....

New #1. New Saddle
#2. New Saddle pad


How much $ are we talking about here....I could list 200 things if its unlimited...


----------



## Moxie

Lets say your husband has 10,000 in the bank, how would you spend it?


----------



## Gingerrrrr

3. buy thongs and get the biggest pair and claim youve found a slingshot
4. waste $200 dollars on one of the arcades in the mall
5. if you want a baby and hubbys doesnt buy all these cute clothes and diapers and hang them all over your room


----------



## Small_Town_Girl

#6) Shopping for your new puppy!
#7) Shopping for yourself...walmart here I come! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Moxie

8. Buy a horse and all supplies needed
9. Buy a new wardrobe
10. Buy a new living room set
11. Buy a new bedroom set
12. Buy a new car
13. Spoil my son
14. Get a new patio set
15. Put in a pool
16. Buy new make up
17. Buy an iPhone
19. Buy all seasons of "The Office" and "It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia"
20. Get liposuction


----------



## 3neighs

21. get a laptop
22. blow $100 at the dollar store
23. new horse trailer
24. redo the kitchen like a 50's diner like I've been wanting to do
25. go to New York and have my hair done by Nick Arrojo


----------



## farmpony84

RANT ALERT!

ATTENTION HORSE!

WHEN I PLACE FRESH HAY OUT FOR YOU TO EAT, IT IS FOR YOU TO EAT - NOT, I REPEAT NOT FOR YOU TO POOP ON!

DO NOT POOP ON FRESH HAY! BAD PONIES!!!!!

Thankyou for the attention.....


----------



## Moxie




----------



## farmpony84

So... I am in a cranky butt mood! So TODAY we shall list COMPLAINTS before inviting a guest speaker....

1. I want my paddock split. 2 cranky old boys and the witchy mares on one side and my sweet angels on the other.
2. I want my pasture completed
3. I want my riding arena smoothed and fenced
4. I want my round pen moved
5. I want my dog groomed
6. I want my carpet replaced in my bedroom

They don't seem like complaints but TRUST me when I say they are!!!! :evil:


----------



## Vidaloco

I want:
1. a new kitchen. My cabnets and counter tops are 40 years old!
2. to rip out carpet in family room and put in hardwood
3. a weed free pasture
4. a nap


----------



## farmpony84

Vidaloco said:


> I want:
> 3. a weed free pasture
> 
> At first I thought you said a weed pasture! LOL....


----------



## Vidaloco

Hmmm Thinking.....thinking.....I could pay for my new kitchen! 
No better not


----------



## farmpony84

...what movie was that...? W/ drew barrymore.... I can't remember....


----------



## Moxie

What movie was what?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Firestarter! She could blaze the whole pasture and then shut the fire off before it torches your house.


----------



## farmpony84

****! RFLOL... I was actually thinking of that other one... where she writes a book? She makes money by cooking weed in the stove for her boyfriend to sell.... and then she go's to jail.....


----------



## farmpony84

OOOH! Now that's a new game!

WHAT MOVIE IS THIS? (Winner gets to describe the next movie)

Julia roberts stars in this movie. She has a horse named Opposum and her husband is sleeping with ... everyone...


----------



## Moxie

Run away bride?


----------



## farmpony84

...that was a joke right? He doesnt sleep around in run away bride! GOLLY GEE WHIZ!


----------



## farmpony84

farmpony84 said:


> OOOH! Now that's a new game!
> 
> WHAT MOVIE IS THIS? (Winner gets to describe the next movie)
> 
> Julia roberts stars in this movie. She has a horse named Opposum and her husband is sleeping with ... everyone...


HINT: She stands up in the middle of the town meeting at the court house and says "How many of you women have !##@#@ my husband?"


----------



## kickshaw

Something to Talk About?


----------



## Moxie

Erin Brockovich (sp)


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Yep Yep...that's the movie!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbL4zs-mu78


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I want another!!!!!!! C'mon!!!!!!


----------



## farmpony84

Sorry, went to lunch... DUMAS WINS!

Ok...

Sandra Bullock go's onto a TV Talkshow thinking she's going to get a makeover, only to find out her husband is leaving her for her best friend....


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

NO NO NO.....Kickshaw actually posted before I did!!! KICKSHAW WON THAT ROUND!!!!


----------



## farmpony84

oh sorry.... KICKSHAW WINS~


----------



## farmpony84

farmpony84 said:


> oh sorry.... KICKSHAW WINS~



Sandra Bullock go's onto a TV Talkshow thinking she's going to get a makeover, only to find out her husband is leaving her for her best friend....


----------



## kickshaw

WooHoo! Ima winning contestant on the FarmPony and Moxie Show

8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

the notebook???


I don't have any idea......another clue maybe???


----------



## Vidaloco

farmpony84 said:


> ****! RFLOL... I was actually thinking of that other one... where she writes a book? She makes money by cooking weed in the stove for her boyfriend to sell.... and then she go's to jail.....


Riding in cars with boys


----------



## farmpony84

VIDA WINS THE FIRST QUESTION! RIDING IN CARS W/BOYS,...

OK, hint for the next one....

Sandra Bullock go's onto a TV Talkshow thinking she's going to get a makeover, only to find out her husband is leaving her for her best friend....

She moves back to her home town where she was the Queen of Corn


----------



## 3neighs

Hope Floats, love that movie.


----------



## farmpony84

A win for 3neighs!!!

OK....um....

He's a country music singer that's tired of the lights and the smoke... he feels like a dancing chicken....


----------



## kickshaw

PURE COUNTRY!


----------



## farmpony84

that makes 2 for kickshaw!

that was an easy one... OK.... let's see... I'm going for hard this time....

She lived in a fancy white house, she had slaves and beautiful things, money...and then.... her sister married the man she loved, she tried to steal him but he was faithful so instead she married the man her sister loved.... the war came...


----------



## Moxie

Lonesome dove


----------



## farmpony84

farmpony84 said:


> that makes 2 for kickshaw!
> 
> that was an easy one... OK.... let's see... I'm going for hard this time....
> 
> She lived in a fancy white house, she had slaves and beautiful things, money...and then.... her sister married the man she loved, she tried to steal him but he was faithful so instead she married the man her sister loved.... the war came...


No, not lonesome dove... older... the war in question is the civil war... the union troops take over her mansion and she gets really hungry and eats carrots out of the garden.... and she screams... AS GOD AS MY WITNESS I WILL NEVER GO HUNGRY AGAIN!


----------



## Moxie

ROOTS!


----------



## farmpony84

Mox....

You need help.... here....


"I don't know nothing about birthin no babies!"


----------



## Moxie

UM..... Oliver and Company?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

The North and the South? ****...wait...Is that a TV movie or a real Movie? :lol: Pffffffffttttttttt what ever...Moxie is cracking me up!!! Roots!?!?!


----------



## Moxie

What can I say, I'm no good with the classics!


----------



## farmpony84

Oh... My... Gosh..... I can't give you the names of the characters in this one...OK... another clue...

She made a dress out of her curtains so that she could go to town to find this really wealthy man that had asked her to marry her several times.... PLEASE TELL ME YOU KNOW THIS ONE! It's a movie that was probably in the theatres when it came out, the movie is like 6 hours long and it comes from a book that is like 1000 pages long......


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

GONE WITH THE WIND!!!!!!

Frankly my dear, I don't give a ****! :lol: Now FIX MY CURTAINS!


----------



## Moxie

How was I supposed to get that one?!?! I NEVER seen that movie.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Neither have I..but c'mon...you knew about couching distance...


----------



## Moxie

*snorty laugh*


----------



## farmpony84

Dumas wins, that's 2 I think... Tie between Kickshaw and Dumas! Moxie... you need to spend time infront of the boobtube...

Ok... easier one....

he lives with his aunt and uncle but evil forces murder them when he go's away to learn from a great teacher that looks much like Tilly. His father chops off his arm....


----------



## Moxie

OMG! I KNOW THIS ONE!!!

Harry Potter!


----------



## farmpony84

*pats Mox on the head...."it's ok girl... shhh.... it's ok...."


----------



## Moxie

Well, at least I have a pretty face, and a great sense of humor because Movie Trivia just isn't my strong suit!


----------



## farmpony84

...uh... Gone with the wind? My gosh Mox... GONE WITH THE WIND! And then this one... ok... I'll give you the superest easiest hint of them all... because I want you to win one...


A long long time ago, in a galaxy far far away....


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

C"MON MOXIE!!!!! I wanna answer....ME ME ME>>>>PICK ME.....SHE DOESN"T KNOW IT >>>>

I'm gonna wet my pants!!!! COME ON GIRL>>>YOU KNOW THIS ONE!!! :lol:


----------



## Moxie

farmpony84 said:


> ...uh... Gone with the wind? My gosh Mox... GONE WITH THE WIND! And then this one... ok... I'll give you the superest easiest hint of them all... because I want you to win one...
> 
> 
> A long long time ago, in a galaxy far far away....



Ooooh DOY!!!!!!!!!!!!











It's SPACEBALLS!!!!!


----------



## farmpony84

****! Mox is a secret blonde I think....

OK, next one...


The sheriff of a small town someplace warm where they have pretty white houses with picket fences and super clear water with white sandy beaches says.....

"I think we are going to need a bigger boat!"


----------



## appylover31803

o00 o00 I know!

Can i say?? Can I?


----------



## farmpony84

YES YOU MAY SAY!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Dunt dunt....dunt dunt.....dunt da dunt duh dunt da dunt daaa :lol:


----------



## appylover31803

JAWS!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

can i do one?? if you guys dotn want me to do it just ignore mine :wink: 

i bet no one will know this one

"welcome to the thunder dome"


----------



## 3neighs

Mad Max, Beyond the Thunder Dome


----------



## kickshaw

Superbad!

...although that line is actually used a lot in movies :wink:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Man I wanted Tina Turner's earrings in that movie!!!! HAHAHA...My parents looked at me like I was crazy!!! I was too young to want Mel Gibson.......that came later!!! :lol:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

kickshaw said:


> Superbad!
> 
> ...although that line is actually used a lot in movies :wink:


its acctually welcome to the thunder dome ***** but i left out the curse. i was going for the movie waiting


----------



## farmpony84

kick - is superbad a qoute from a new movie? Gosh... I have no idea.....


----------



## farmpony84

_*WHERE IS THE LOVE!???*_


----------



## Moxie

Whats goin on?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

HUH?!?!?! I"M SO CONFUSED! :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco

Am I really that old? Is that movie really that old?


*Star Wars*


----------



## Moxie

Was Star Wars one of the movies? I've never seen it.


----------



## 3neighs

I'm confused, too. Ginger, did anyone guess your movie correctly?


----------



## Vidaloco

Star Wars is the movie Farmpony was discribing up there^^^


this one 
"he lives with his aunt and uncle but evil forces murder them when he go's away to learn from a great teacher that looks much like Tilly. His father chops off his arm...."


----------



## Gingerrrrr

3neighs said:


> I'm confused, too. Ginger, did anyone guess your movie correctly?


no but here i got another one. its with Will Ferrel and Chris Kattan. "Opps, i think i broke the wondow again."


----------



## Moxie

Oooh, I thought that one was Harry Potter.


----------



## Vidaloco

Did Harry Potters aunt and uncle get murdered by evil forces? I don't remember that part. :shock:


----------



## Moxie

LOL They may have, I've only watched maybe half of the first movie.


----------



## appylover31803

Gingerrrrr said:


> 3neighs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused, too. Ginger, did anyone guess your movie correctly?
> 
> 
> 
> no but here i got another one. its with Will Ferrel and Chris Kattan. "Opps, i think i broke the wondow again."
Click to expand...

Night at the Roxbury

loved the music in that one.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

appylover31803 said:


> Gingerrrrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3neighs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused, too. Ginger, did anyone guess your movie correctly?
> 
> 
> 
> no but here i got another one. its with Will Ferrel and Chris Kattan. "Opps, i think i broke the wondow again."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Night at the Roxbury
> 
> loved the music in that one.
Click to expand...

DING DING! yepp love that movie. What is love is my ringtone :wink: 

what is loveeee baby dont hurt meeee dont hurt meeeee nomoreeeee dun dun dun dunn dun dunnn :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

Mox... Your homework for this weekend is to watch at least 5 movies that are 10 years or older. Sheesh... get caught up w/ the rest of us loonies!

Ok... Uh... Ging, Did they get yours right? 

Here's another...
"This one time, at band camp..."


----------



## Gingerrrrr

farmpony84 said:


> Mox... Your homework for this weekend is to watch at least 5 movies that are 10 years or older. Sheesh... get caught up w/ the rest of us loonies!
> 
> Ok... Uh... Ging, Did they get yours right?
> 
> Here's another...
> "This one time, at band camp..."


yepp appy got mine and the movie is band camp


----------



## 3neighs

American Pie


----------



## farmpony84

3neighs gest the win! American Pie... I love that movie!!!

there's something strange... going on.... In your neighborhood..... Who ya gonna call????


----------



## kickshaw

GHOSTBUSTERS!!

farmpony, the thunderdone quote has been used in a ton of movies...Superbad was just the latest one  (had to google it, though :wink: )


----------



## Gingerrrrr

farmpony84 said:


> 3neighs gest the win! American Pie... I love that movie!!!
> 
> there's something strange... going on.... In your neighborhood..... Who ya gonna call????


isnt it called American Pie's Band Camp or whatever?

i got one
You'll never survive if you lose control Mr. Fox.


----------



## kickshaw

vacancy


----------



## Gingerrrrr

kickshaw said:


> vacancy


indeed


----------



## farmpony84

Gingerrrrr said:


> farmpony84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3neighs gest the win! American Pie... I love that movie!!!
> 
> there's something strange... going on.... In your neighborhood..... Who ya gonna call????
> 
> 
> 
> isnt it called American Pie's Band Camp or whatever?
> 
> i got one
> You'll never survive if you lose control Mr. Fox.
Click to expand...

Nope.. It's American Pie I, II, III and then there is a terrible IV that never made it to the theatres that is called Band Camp, but it doesnt hold the famous qoute!

How about this one:
"YOU WANT THE TRUTH? YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH!"


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

one flew over the cukoo's nest!!!


----------



## farmpony84

is that me? flying over the coocoos nest?


----------



## Moxie

"HEY!!!!! Didju just shoot at me with your eyes closed?!?!?!"


----------



## shooter

> How about this one:
> "YOU WANT THE TRUTH? YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH!"


A Few Good Men





> "HEY!!!!! Didju just shoot at me with your eyes closed?!?!?!"


I Robot

Now "Say hello to my little friend" Best said with a spanish accent.

BTW Hello I am MOXIE's Husband.


----------



## appylover31803

Scarface


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Hello Shooter!!! *slips on bullet proof vest* :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

MOX'S MAN IS ONLINE! WHOA BABY!!!

I'd flirt... but Mox is my main girl... so.....instead I shall .... put another qoute out there!


The sun'll come out... tomorrow.... bet your bottom dollar.... tomorrow... there'll be sun....


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Annie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


TOOOOOOOOOOOOOMORROW
TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMORROW

:lol:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

farmpony84 said:


> MOX'S MAN IS ONLINE! WHOA BABY!!!
> 
> I'd flirt... but Mox is my main girl... so.....instead I shall .... put another qoute out there!
> 
> 
> The sun'll come out... tomorrow.... bet your bottom dollar.... tomorrow... there'll be sun....


IS THAT ANNIE?!? 


"All right. Keep the little beasts. Do what you like with them. Drown them, for all I care. You're a fool, Anita! I have no use for fools. You're fired, you're finished, you'll never work in fashion again! I'm through with all of you! I'll get even! Just wait. You'll be sorry, you fools, YOU IDIOTS!"


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

101 dalmations ! or, i think it´s called that in english.. i´ve only watched the icelandic version :roll:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> 101 dalmations ! or, i think it´s called that in english.. i´ve only watched the icelandic version :roll:


yep, you got it right. how aboutttt 

"It was an improbable romance. He was a country boy. She was from the city. She had the world at her feet, while he didn't have two dimes to rub together."


----------



## Moxie

^^^^ My FAVORITE love story, The Notebook


----------



## shooter

Here is another one.

Fat, drunk, and stupid is no way to go through life, son.


----------



## farmpony84

animal house?


----------



## kickshaw

what's the new topic for this week ladies?


----------



## Moxie

How about we talk about what we do when no one is looking, or when no one is around?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

If I drop...oh...say a porkchop when I'm cooking dinner...I'll pick it up and dust it off and serve it anyways. Well, unless I dropped it "in" something nasty. If it just hits the floor I fully follow the 5 second rule.


----------



## Moxie

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> If I drop...oh...say a porkchop when I'm cooking dinner...I'll pick it up and dust it off and serve it anyways. Well, unless I dropped it "in" something nasty. If it just hits the floor I fully follow the 5 second rule.


LOL I've done that too!!!! 


I also drink from the milk jugg when no one is around..


----------



## kickshaw

i do that all the time 

I dance in front of the mirror - even when there's no music on :lol:


----------



## 3neighs

I squeeze Hershey chocolate syrup directly into my mouth.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

LOL... I warn my guests that the milk jug is community property in this house. If they have a problem with it I suggest they drink water!

hahaha...same goes with the kool-aid pitcher. :roll: 


I'm a scab picker too...  I don't do it in public but when I'm at home and I get sleepy I'll get picky.


----------



## farmpony84

When i'm in my office all alone, I lift one cheek and fart....

inevitably, someone walks in and smells me....


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Hehehehehe...just spin around and blame it on whoever just walked in...like...Dang *john* you couldn't have left that in the hallway!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I shot my chicken when it was time to butcher one because I couldn't chop off its head with my cleaver.


----------



## farmpony84

I eat out of the serving dish...when no one is looking.


----------



## Moxie

I eat out of the ice cream container.


----------



## 3neighs

I pick my nose.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Sometimes I make cookies before the kids get home from school so I can eat the batter off of the beaters and not have to share with them! :lol:


----------



## Moxie

I lick the batter out of the bowl. If my husband ever walked in on me doing that, he'd see me with batter all over my face.


----------



## farmpony84

I pick wedgies out of my bottom.... and I belch really loud (when no one is around)....


----------



## Gingerrrrr

farmpony84 said:


> I pick wedgies out of my bottom.... and I belch really loud (when no one is around)....


**** nice new wordd 8)


----------



## Moxie

farmpony84 said:


> I pick wedgies out of my bottom.... and I belch really loud (when no one is around)....


I do this even if my husband is home. lol


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Moxie said:


> farmpony84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pick wedgies out of my bottom.... and I belch really loud (when no one is around)....
> 
> 
> 
> I do this even if my husband is home. lol
Click to expand...

i HATE wedgies. :twisted:


----------



## farmpony84

...I talk to myself...


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I talk to my self after I belch really loud!! :lol:


----------



## Moxie

I dance like a fool.


----------



## kickshaw

...i talk to myself even when someone else is there...they just _confuse_ it with me talking to them... :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

my dad talks to himself... he says it's because he's the only one in the room that's interesting enough for him to talk to...


----------



## Moxie

Sometimes I will catch Shooter (my husband) mouthing words to himself. And it wont just be when we're home, I've caught him out in public doing it. lol


----------



## farmpony84

OMIGOSH! OMIGOSH!!!

 


I had to potty! I had to go so bad and I have this ... issue where I can't go in public... like I can't go poopie in public... Anway... I have a secret bathroom in the back of the bay... I hide there so I can potty, it's private... 

I went and someone knocked on the door... then they knocked again! I had to flush 3 times to get it to go down! And they were outside waiting when I came out!!! I'M MORTIFIED!


----------



## Moxie

oOOooooh good lord! I HAAAATTEEEEEE going poopy in public! I wait til everyone is out of the bathroom then go... lol.. yuck.


----------



## farmpony84

it was a horrifying experience, which makes for a new topic... 


HORRIFYING EXPERIENCES......


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

This one time I had to pee really really bad. I found out there was an extra bathroom that I could use and I knocked and knocked on the door and after the chick came out........Whewwwie.......

She must have been taking care of business!!!!


----------



## farmpony84

member when the kids were teenie tiney babies and you could always tell what they were doing because their little faces would go beat red!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Actully a horrifying experience I remember was at my Grandparents 50th wedding anniversary. All of us cousins had to get on stage and tell a cute story about our grandparents. I didn't really want to do it so I was stalling and went to the restroom to pee. I came back out and walked all the way up to the front,through the crowd of 300 friends and family only to have my mother pull the back of my skirt out of my panty hose.......I MOONED EVERYONE!!!


----------



## farmpony84

right after I had Max, I put pants on that I wore BEFORE I had him... and they split. At work... wide open... bright blue panties.... yip... no way to hide it... had to take a vanpool home, with my bright blue panties hanging out of my pants....


----------



## kickshaw

:shock: that's pretty horrifying :lol: :lol: but very funny!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Verry Verry funny........I think I would have bribed someone for a jacket or maybe a trip to the closest store that carried pants....even if they were sweat pants!!! I couldn't have done it... I would have died right there.

On the bright side...at least they weren't ugly undies!!


----------



## farmpony84

They were hanes her way... not very sexy....


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

They could have been tan nylon granny panties..... (no offence to granny panties)


----------



## Moxie

I have got the horrifying experience to top all.... However it's not G rated. haha


----------



## farmpony84

Moxie said:


> I have got the horrifying experience to top all.... However it's not G rated. haha


that's cheatin... i could make it up though.... hmmm... moxies horrifying expereince...


----------



## Moxie

I'm sorry, but only my best friends can make up stuff like that. lol


----------



## farmpony84

rude.


----------



## Moxie

awwwwwww.... Don't be like that baby.....


----------



## TaMMa89

3neighs said:


> I pick my nose.


Me too


----------



## farmpony84

come here mox... i want you to pull my finger!


----------



## kickshaw

:lol: 

hahaha! thanks farmpony, i needed that!


----------



## Moxie

But... but....... I dont know where that finger has been!


----------



## farmpony84

I picked my nose with it... scratched my bottom... picked out my toe cheese.... Chewed my nail, licked some ketchup... I think it's pretty clean... I might have dribbled on it when I went potty but I think it's ok.... Just pull it...


----------



## free_sprtd

mmmmm sounds like it was good lunch lol :wink:


----------



## Moxie

farmpony84 said:


> I picked my nose with it... scratched my bottom... picked out my toe cheese.... Chewed my nail, licked some ketchup... I think it's pretty clean... I might have dribbled on it when I went potty but I think it's ok.... Just pull it...



Umm.. and you put that in your mouth?


Why do you hate me so?


----------



## farmpony84

...what...? My finger... my snot...my butt scratch... my peepee drible... my toecheese... my mouth... I don't see the wrong?

Will you pull it now? I took a shower this morning and havent been through my daily finger rituals...OOOOH!!! New game!

Things you can do w/ your index finger!!!!

1. push a button
2. type a letter
3. pick your nose!


----------



## Moxie

OooOh well in that case... Yes, I will pull your finger. 

4. Pick your butt
5. Pick a wedgy out your butt
6. Pick the crap outta your belly button
7. Rub your eye
8. Pick a scab
9. Pick the stuff out of the drain
10. Scratch the dog


----------



## farmpony84

11. pick stuff out of your teeth
12. scratch the inside of your ear
13. pick the ear wax out of your ear
14. twirl your hair
15. poke someone in the eye
16. remove a contact
17. guys can ...better not go there
18. plug a hole in a dam
19. write a message on dumas dirty truck
20. tickle a cute kid


----------



## Moxie

What do I get for pulling your finger?

ETA:


Something has been weighing on my mind for a while now... And I need to get it out, I just hope I dont offend anyone.

What does it take to have a bat mitzvah? Aside from being jewish of course. I've decided that I want a bat mitzvah for my 30th birthday.


----------



## farmpony84

LOL! Are you jewish?

I think there is a lot of dancing on chairs and breaking of plates?

I'm really not sure, I only know what Iv'e seen on TV.....


----------



## appylover31803

i've been to a bat mitzvah and a bar mitzvah.

There was buffet style food (though I think my aunt and uncle did that because it was cheaper) There was dancing. 

Sorry Jenny, but no standing on chairs and breaking a lot of plates.

Before the actual celebration though, we were at the Temple for a while, while my cousin read off the Torah.

All in all, it was a good time. It was good seeing family. And we ( my sister and I mostly ) have a lot of memories of quite a few people who couldn't dance who thought they could 

Bobbie, I say go for it!!


----------



## Moxie

LOL No, I'm not Jewish, although I did have one of my teachers convinced that I was. 

I'd like to skip the temple, and go right for the party! I want LOTS of food, dancing and good music. It is after all the last birthday I'll ever have. Errr wait..... The first anniversary of my 29th birthday. lol. 

Ever see Super Sweet 16 on MTV? Those kids get parties that cost THOUSANDS! Thats what I want. 

I also want a huge blowout for my graduation too... 

Spoiled much?


----------



## Moxie

You know..... Having a party might be pretty depressing for me though. I dont have any friends and my family are all flakes... Those jerks.


----------



## farmpony84

OMIGOSH! You can have an invitation handing out party and then you can get zebras and elephants and you need a tent and oh boy oh boy oh boy! I WANNA COME!


----------



## Moxie

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!! I could have a jungle theme to it. Or maybe a snow princess theme, as it IS in jan. 

Has anyone watched the episode of "The Mighty B" (it's a cartoon on NICK) Of course I've seen them all because my son (me) loves that show... But anyway... They start crashing bat mitzvah's! LOL Kind of like wedding crashers but not...

Ooh I have to upload pics of Tilly's new dress that she's already out grown. lol


----------



## farmpony84

oh mox... I think you are on to something there... instead of spending a bunch of time and money putting together a party, you can buy like 10 dresses and run around town CRASHING parties! You said your family is full of flakes and your friends (well those that matter are here online) so you can crash OTHER peoples parties and dance with OTHER peoples friends and family, you can eat food and drinks at every party! How fun is that?


----------



## Moxie

LOL I am SO not that bold.... You'll have to come with me.


----------



## farmpony84

let me get on travelocity... need plane tickets...


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I'M SOOOOOO IN! 8) That would be SO much fun.

Could you imagine...hehehehe. I'm picking a new name. Roxie. yep yep...lmbo. hahahahaha


----------



## Moxie

LOL If you're Roxy, then I wanna be... ahhh... Lauren.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

MMMMMmmmm.. OK. "hey Lauren, hand me some lip gloss.....hahahaha"


----------



## farmpony84

I wanna be ... Lola


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

OOOOooOoOo NICE... I should have thought of Lola. I was going to name my son Lita.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

well...before I knew he was a boy :lol:


----------



## Moxie

Her name was Lola.... She did the cha-cha... 

somethinsomethinsomethin... and a dress cut up to there...


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

You know if we drank.... I'd end up calling you LolaPony.... :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Moxie

LOL


----------



## 3neighs

I'll bring the cake.


----------



## kickshaw

:shock:


----------



## Moxie

For those of us who saw the cake........... We could have a lot of fun with that! lol


----------



## 3neighs

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Moxie

LOL I had to look at it a while.....  





On a side note... I have completely lost my voice. Grrrrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## farmpony84

I left it as long as I could but then I.... had to remove it... I was scared... scared I say... it gave me nightmares... I kept thinking about well.... it was so big!


----------



## Moxie

It looked good though! lol


----------



## 3neighs

It would have been fun to start hacking into that baby, wouldn't it? You could take out your frustrations on every man who ever wronged you. :lol: 

Changing the subject here... has anyone ever used Cold Eaze or Airborne? You know, those tablets or whatever that you take when you feel a cold coming on. The girls have been in school barely two weeks and one is coming down with something already.


----------



## Moxie

3neighs said:


> It would have been fun to start hacking into that baby, wouldn't it? You could take out your frustrations on every man who ever wronged you. :lol:
> 
> Changing the subject here... has anyone ever used Cold Eaze or Airborne? You know, those tablets or whatever that you take when you feel a cold coming on. The girls have been in school barely two weeks and one is coming down with something already.


Seth infected us with some type of cold bug. My husband started popping Airborne as soon as I started getting sick....................

.........................................He's sick now. 

I dont put much faith in them.


----------



## farmpony84

....I've tried that Zicam stuff.... id on't know if it works or not...and yes.. i totally could have pretended my name was lorraina....


----------



## 3neighs

farmpony84 said:


> ... i totally could have pretended my name was lorraina....


LOL! Good one!

As for the cold stuff you're basically telling me I'm going to get sick, right?


----------



## buckaroo2010

im soo lost :?


----------



## Moxie

3neighs said:


> farmpony84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... i totally could have pretended my name was lorraina....
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Good one!
> 
> As for the cold stuff you're basically telling me I'm going to get sick, right?
Click to expand...

It would be a safe assumption.


----------



## farmpony84

but while you are sick... that theraflu stuff, tastes really nasty, i mean puke nasty, but it works...


----------



## Moxie

Where the heck were you like 3 days ago with that theraflu stuff??






*gag* Tilly's farts STINK!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

you guys are random. :lol:


----------



## ilovemyhorsies

lol after much time spent reading EVERY page of this topic i think i'll read it every time i go on hf....you guys are funneh!!

i have a new list....

73 things to do with a paperclip -

1. create an annoying 'office assistant' that everyone hates.
2. write long and pointless lists about it
3. paint it and become a successful contemporary artist
4. construct a miniature croquet set


----------



## Moxie

Gingerrrrr said:


> you guys are random. :lol:



Which is why I created this thread. lol


----------



## Moxie

ilovemyhorsies said:


> 1. create an annoying 'office assistant' that everyone hates.




OMG!!! You work for Microsoft Office!


----------



## Gingerrrrr




----------



## farmpony84

I hate that guy! not only is he NOT helpful or useful... He's stupid and annoying and I hate him! Evil paperclip man....

5. Put it on a long sleve shirt that is missing the button at the wrist. 
6. bend it out in the shape of a u and pretend you have a retainer
7. us it to clean the gunk out of your ring....


----------



## 3neighs

8. use as a hair clip
9. clean out your ears
10. clean out gunk from under fingernails


----------



## farmpony84

CLEAN OUT YOUR EARS???! Ouch.. I think I scratched my ear drum.

use as temporary earings


----------



## 3neighs

Ooo, PIERCE your ears! Talk about ouch!


----------



## Moxie

So yea. I made my own forum tonight.


----------



## ilovemyhorsies

whats the forum moxie? i'm coming to join...and i'm bringing cookehs!!


----------



## Moxie

OoOOoooh Cookies! RIGHT ON!!!!


It's just a B.S. forum, no real set theme, just a place to go and shoot the bull, kind of like this thread. lol


BTW... LOVE the pic lol


----------



## farmpony84

oooh! Is it the Moxie Show? You left me? We arent breaking up are we? I'll be so sad....... I thought you loved me...

I remember this one time, a guy I was dating, I think we dated for 2 years? Anyway, he was a chimney sweep. I went by his house to help him load his stuff up so he could go to work and he gave me a quick kiss before he left and said.. by the way, I decided... It's over... see ya....

HUH?


----------



## Moxie

farmpony84 said:


> oooh! Is it the Moxie Show? You left me? We arent breaking up are we? I'll be so sad....... I thought you loved me...
> 
> I remember this one time, a guy I was dating, I think we dated for 2 years? Anyway, he was a chimney sweep. I went by his house to help him load his stuff up so he could go to work and he gave me a quick kiss before he left and said.. by the way, I decided... It's over... see ya....
> 
> HUH?


Nooooooooo Im not leaving the forum... You are coming with me!!!! lol

OMG, what a tool... My fist boyfriend broke up with me close to something like that.


----------



## farmpony84

that's a mean way to break up!!!

another boyfriend broke up with me by... uh... telling me he had to leave (we were at his house) so that he could pick up his new girlfriend, they had a date...

did I hear that right?


----------



## Moxie

Harsh!


----------



## farmpony84

it wasnt very nice was it? I kept my horse near his house and one time after the break up he asked me to give him a ride to her house... she lived near me... what the!


----------



## Moxie

I hope you told him to take a airborne fornication off a rotating pastry.


----------



## Vidaloco

I lived with a guy for 2 years. He moved out to a house across the street from me with a new girlfriend. It was awful. I'd get home from work and they would be making out on the porch. He was the one who called me a month before my wedding saying how he had messed up and wanted to try again.... geesh, I told him hindsight was 20/20


----------



## 3neighs

Hmmm, it's been too long since the hosts of this show have posted. *gasp* I can see the tabloid headlines now - Moxie gets her own forum and abandons the show! Farmpony sues her for her puppy, Tilly, and the anatomically correct birthday cake!


----------



## Moxie

3neighs said:


> Hmmm, it's been too long since the hosts of this show have posted. *gasp* I can see the tabloid headlines now - Moxie gets her own forum and abandons the show! Farmpony sues her for her puppy, Tilly, and the anatomically correct birthday cake!


NOT THE CAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


I have a HUGE final tonight that I have to prep for, and I have another dr's appointment. After finals are over I will be able to devote more time to my beloved followers.


----------



## 3neighs

I keep forgetting everyone else here has a life outside of this forum. :lol: So is this new forum of yours open to anyone or by personal invitation only?


----------



## Moxie

3neighs said:


> I keep forgetting everyone else here has a life outside of this forum. :lol: So is this new forum of yours open to anyone or by personal invitation only?


It is open to anyone who wants to join. I just added a new horse section to it.

 Im starting to think that no one likes my forum.


----------



## farmpony84

that boyfriend up there that broke up w/ me by leaving for a date w/ his new girlfriend... yeah well... he was a piece of poo-poo but his taste in women was pretty good... in fact 2 of his ex's (including the one he dumped me for) were in my wedding... It was nice of him to introduce us because we became great friends!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

farmpony84 said:


> that boyfriend up there that broke up w/ me by leaving for a date w/ his new girlfriend... yeah well... he was a piece of poo-poo but his taste in women was pretty good... in fact 2 of his ex's (including the one he dumped me for) were in my wedding... It was nice of him to introduce us because we became great friends!


wow that guy sure was a jerk!! but its funny you guys became friends.


----------



## ilovemyhorsies

Moxie said:


> Im starting to think that no one likes my forum.


i joined! i'm at scchool meant to be doing a english project (making a kiddies book) so i can't post on there yet but i will when i have time


----------



## farmpony84

you should make it a dog forum.... i think a dog forum would be neat... and princess tilly can be the mascot and then you can have the labs as the step children... i dont even know their names! do they need to come live with me????


----------



## Moxie

ilovehorses, i see that you joined, YAY!!!!!

FARMPONY.... You need to come up here and be their neighbor! lol


I added a horse forum and a firearm forum to my site. I could add dogs too


----------



## farmpony84

hmmm... this could be very very bad...

Under horse portion... poster says... my horse is lame, i don't know what to do... from the firearms section...mean man says... shoot it....

yeah... firearms and horses... interesting combination...


----------



## Moxie

Dont be so mean.


----------



## farmpony84

what? This is the part where I'm supposed to act out with jelousy and rage. I'm supposed to say mean and hateful things because you are leaving me to be your own Moxierator....


----------



## Moxie

Seriously, I am very emotional, I am very fragile, I AM A DELICATE LITTLE FLOWER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*strokes FARMPONY'S hair* I am not leaving you my love.... I will be here with you....always... (or until I get banned)... You have always had my heart since the first moment we've met, I want to share my life with you.... *kisses FARMPONY'S hand (then wipes her lips)*


----------



## farmpony84

sniff... You had me at... seriously.....


----------



## Moxie

*swoon*


----------



## farmpony84

you... complete me....


----------



## Moxie

bwhaha... Mini Me


----------



## 3neighs

Oh, you guys...


----------



## Moxie

*group hugs*


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Good Grief. I'm without power for 3 days and look what happens!!!!

Its worse/better (i'm undecided) than a soap opera!!! :lol:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

you guys are too much :lol:


----------



## 3neighs

Hey Dumas, I wondered where you've been!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Ike knocked down a lot of trees in this area. We were powerless for 3 days..........I was having serious withdrawls! Thanks for thinkin' of me!!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> Ike knocked down a lot of trees in this area. We were powerless for 3 days..........I was having serious withdrawls! Thanks for thinkin' of me!!!


she went away to Never never land.


----------



## Moxie

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> Ike knocked down a lot of trees in this area. We were powerless for 3 days..........I was having serious withdrawls! Thanks for thinkin' of me!!!


Nice to have our faithful Farmpony and Moxie show follower back.


----------



## farmpony84

moxie... i'm tired..... i think we should play a game....

name movies that had dogs in them....

1. Lassie Come Home
2. Old Yeller
3. Sounder
4. Firehouse Dog
5. Air Buddy


----------



## Moxie

6. Turner and Hooch
7. Benji
8. Beethoven 
9. Cujo
10. 101 Dalmations
11. K-9
12. Homeward Bound
13. See Spot Run
14. Balto
15. Lady and the Tramp
16. Cinderella (one of the coachmen)
17. Peter pan
18. Little Rascals
19. Little Mermaid
20. Little Black Book


----------



## 3neighs

21. Underdog
22. Where the Red Fern Grows
23. My Dog Skip
24. I Am Legend
25. The Fox and the Hound
26. Because of Winn Dixie
27. Legally Blonde
28. Legally Blonde 2


----------



## farmpony84

Cujo????? RFLOL - Only Moxie!

29. Snow Buddies
30. Fox and the Hound
31. Hook
32. Cats and Dogs
33. Garfield
34. 102 Dalmations
35. Homeword Bound
36. White Fang
37. There's something about Mary


----------



## Moxie

I already got Homeward bound, missy! lol

38. Homeward bound 2
39. 8 Below
40. Bolt?
41. Shooter
42. Lethal Weapon 1-2-3
43. Dances with Wolves
44. The Brave One
45. Half Baked
46. Beowulf
47. Transformers
48. Cats and Dogs
49. Marley and Me
50. Mylo and Otis


----------



## farmpony84

but I already got Cats and Dogs... so now we're even... witch!

51. adventures of yellow dog
52. soccer dog
53. Rin Tin Tin
54. Big Jake
55. Big Red
56. The hound of the baskervilles


----------



## Moxie

I love when you call me names.


----------



## farmpony84

*giggle*


----------



## Moxie

*DoOOOoOOOOOOOOoOO You realllly wanna hurrrrrrrrrt meee..... DOOOooOOOoooooOooOO You realllllllllllly wanna make meeee cry*


----------



## Moxie

"Where oh where are you toooooonight.......Why didju leave me here allllone.... I searched the world over.....And thought I found trrruuuue looooooooooveeee... But you met another... and PFFFT.. You were gone."


----------



## farmpony84

there's a tear in my beer cus i'm cryin' for you dear.........


----------



## Moxie

Well crap.. now we have to compete. booooooo!!!!!

Just remember who had the show first. :wink:


----------



## Vidaloco

Did anyone say 
Must Love Dogs
The Truth About Cats and Dogs
Why is it in so many movies the dog always gets it?
I watched Bones (TV show) this week and the dog got it in the end. I got a little boohooey.


----------



## 3neighs

What happened to the dog, Vida? We don't usually watch Bones, but saw that Caesar Milan was going to be on it so we were flipping between that show and another. When we flipped back at the end they were burying the dog. I was yelling, "they killed the dog?!"


----------



## Vidaloco

They had to put the dog down because it had killed someone. Bones was going to adopt him and had bought a leash, collar and little tag that said Ruffus Brennen for him. When she came to pick him up her partner told her what had happened. The Vet wanted to save Rufus when his original owners brought him in to be euthanized because he had gotten too big :evil: The Med student adopted him but then turned him into a pit fighting dog. The Vet was going to turn in the Med student and the teenager for dog fighting. The med student was Ruffus' master and had commanded him to kill the Vet, which the dog did. He was just doing what his master wanted. It was a pretty sad show.


----------



## Moxie

Aw, I wanted to see that one!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Moxie said:


> Well crap.. now we have to compete. booooooo!!!!!
> 
> Just remember who had the show first. :wink:


this means war :twisted:


----------



## Moxie

^^^^^^ *snort*


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Moxie said:


> ^^^^^^ *snort*


watch..well get better ratings...just you wait...


----------



## Moxie

Gingerrrrr said:


> Moxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^ *snort*
> 
> 
> 
> watch..well get better ratings...just you wait...
Click to expand...


Okay, 

1- It's 'We'll' or We Will. Not Well. 
2- No matter the ratings, it'll just look like you're a copy cat. 
3- I think it's nice to have a thread for the kiddies.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Moxie said:


> Gingerrrrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^ *snort*
> 
> 
> 
> watch..well get better ratings...just you wait...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay,
> 
> 1- It's 'We'll' or We Will. Not Well.
> 2- No matter the ratings, it'll just look like you're a copy cat.
> 3- I think it's nice to have a thread for the kiddies.
Click to expand...

PFFTT...


----------



## Small_Town_Girl

Moxie said:


> 1- It's 'We'll' or We Will. Not Well.
> 2- No matter the ratings, it'll just look like you're a copy cat.
> 3- I think it's nice to have a thread for the kiddies.


Who's a Kiddie? :shock: 
Not I...


----------



## Moxie

Ummhummmmm......


----------



## Small_Town_Girl

Moxie said:


> Ummhummmmm......


I'll take it as a compliment 8)


----------



## Moxie

No, just take it as me taking the 'high road'.


----------



## kickshaw

<<-- I pledge my attention to the Moxie and Farmpony show...exclusively (for what it's worth) 8)


----------



## Moxie

Oooh Kickshaw...

"Haaaaaave I told you lately that I love you......"

Sorry, thats all I know of that song. lol


----------



## farmpony84

David Boreanez is HOT!

I love Kickshaw

The Three stooges can try to compete with Lucy and Ethel, but come on... we all know who's funnier! I mean, just remember that chocolate scene!

Now... give me movies w/ bears...

Brother Bear
Grizzly
Gentle Ben


----------



## Moxie

BEARS?! Goooodness.. 

The Edge
The Bear

Thats all I have for now. lol


----------



## 3neighs

Thanks for filling my in the Bones episode, Vida. I'm glad I missed the part I missed. I probably would have been bawling.

Bear movies...hmmm....I have no idea. All I can think of is The Edge and Moxie already said that one.


----------



## Moxie

Farmpony always thinks of the easy answers to the hard questions! lol

I suppose we could start tastelessly rating manly eye candy.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

pfft...be prepared to get BAD RATINGS!


----------



## Moxie

Gingerrrrr said:


> pfft...be prepared to get BAD RATINGS!



Yea, well let me know when going into other people's threads, makin' threats, works out for you three. 



Shall we list the most annoying characters in t.v.?



1. Kelso, (Ashton Kutcher)
2. Monk
3. The host and judges from American Idol
4. Super Nanny
5. Patrick (spongebob)


----------



## Small_Town_Girl

Moxie said:


> 5. Patrick (spongebob)


I love patrick!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Moxie said:


> Gingerrrrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> pfft...be prepared to get BAD RATINGS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, well let me know when going into other people's threads, makin' threats, works out for you three.
Click to expand...

im only kidding now =P...


----------



## Moxie

Gingerrrrr said:


> Moxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gingerrrrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> pfft...be prepared to get BAD RATINGS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, well let me know when going into other people's threads, makin' threats, works out for you three.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im only kidding now =P...
Click to expand...




Now? So you weren't before? lol

Anyway, thanks gal's for keeping our ratings up.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl

Moxie said:


> Anyway, thanks gal's for keeping our ratings up.


Blah, I don't care who has a more popular thread, I'm just 
posting for fun...shouldn't everyone? I never said I wanted
to be competitive in the first place...I didn't even create that
new thread. :roll:


----------



## Moxie

^^ Indeed.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

i was only kidding when i made up the thread and everything.


----------



## farmpony84

annoying tv characters? OK... well.... Let's see....

House
the blonde chick on flight 29 down
veronica from the saddle club


----------



## 3neighs

House is the best!!!!


----------



## Moxie

I'm sorry sweetheart, but Imma have to go with 3neighs on this one. House is the BEST! I'd have his babies...


----------



## farmpony84

he is? he's cocky and mean... I no likey him... his babies would be harry and ugly!


----------



## Moxie

LOL He's not hairy!


----------



## farmpony84

he's funny looking.... FUNNY LOOKINIG! Benjamin Bratt has a new TV show... I must catch it... He's a hottie...


----------



## Moxie

Seems that they'll give anyone a show these days. lol


----------



## farmpony84

i dunno... maybe the three stooges couldnt keep up the ratings so they brought in the girl that rides the trick pony that I'm going to sneak out and steal one day.....


----------



## Moxie

Shall we do some trivia?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

yes yes,,, trivia!!!! *waiting like a dog with a ball fetish* BARK BARK!!!


----------



## farmpony84

we shall...

let's see....

TV teachers? not sure how many there are...

Miss Bliss - saved by the bell


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

AWWWWWWWWW MAN.........that's hard. I'd have to cheat and google... *waits for next round of trivia* grrrrrwhinesigh *spins circle and lays down*


----------



## Moxie

LOL *pats Dumas on the head* It's alright girll...... You'll get next round


Mr. Belding


crap......... I'm having a blonde moment.


----------



## farmpony84

I will give him to you but he's a principle, saved by the bell...

this one is too hard... 

tv shows that are centered around high school:

90210 (originol and new)


----------



## Moxie

ahhhh.........

Saved by the Bell..... 
Buffy the Vampire Slayer
Subrina the teenage witch
Days of our lives

lol


crap.


----------



## Moxie

A ______________ kills more people annually than a plane crash.

a) cactus
b) donkey
c) car crash
d) tumor


**** DO NOT GOOGLE!****


----------



## farmpony84

all of the above...


I LOVE BUFFY THE VAMPIRE SLAYER!


----------



## Moxie

Eh, Buffy was alright, never got into the series tho.

and noooooooooo... Not all of the above! lol


----------



## farmpony84

car crash

and I loved buffy... 

I love ghost whisperer too.....


----------



## Moxie

No, not a car crash, I'll give one more guess then I'll give the answer. 


I dont like ghost whisperer..... it's too scary!


----------



## kickshaw

cactus?


----------



## Moxie

Nope, the answer was donkey. 


Kickshaw - 0
Farmpony - 0
Moxie - 0



Oak trees do not start producing acorns until they are ______ years old.

a) 10
b) 30
c) 5
d) 50

****REMEMBER, NO GOOGLING****


----------



## kickshaw

:lol: donkey! haha :lol: 

10 years old for the oak tree?


----------



## Moxie

lol nope


----------



## farmpony84

30


----------



## Moxie

nope.

One more guess


----------



## kickshaw

50? lol... we're not doing so hot today 8)


----------



## farmpony84

somebody start a fun game! I'm bored...

different kinds of nuts... I'll start w/ two...

1. Moxie
2. peanut


----------



## Moxie

kickshaw said:


> 50? lol... we're not doing so hot today 8)



YES! It was 50!



Kickshaw - 1
Farmpony - 0 
Moxie - 0



Most dust particles in your home are made from _______________ .

a) pet dander
b) dirt
c) environmental matter
d) dead skin




Different kinds of nuts:

3. Almond
4. Cashew
5. Walnut
6. Brazil nut
7. pistachio 
8. Macadamia nut
9. Acorn
10. Chest nut


----------



## 3neighs

Oooo, ooooo, I know this one! It's dead skin!


----------



## Moxie

3neighs said:


> Oooo, ooooo, I know this one! It's dead skin!



YES!!!!!!! How gross is THAT?!


3neighs - 1
Kickshaw - 1
Farmpony - 0


Next question:


No single piece of paper can be folded more than ______ times.


a) 10
b) 15
c) 7
d) 20


----------



## 3neighs

7?


----------



## Moxie

3neighs said:


> 7?


YES!!!


3neighs - 2
farmpony - 0
kickshaw - 1



_____ in every 4 americans have appeared on t.v.

a) 2
b) 1
c) 3


----------



## 3neighs

2?


----------



## kickshaw

1?


----------



## farmpony84

3 - i have to enter a message when posting... so here's my message...

3


----------



## Moxie

OoooOooh the answer was 1; Kickshaw gets it!!!!!



3neighs -2
kickshaw - 2
farmpony - 0




The first product to have a bar code was __________________


a) Wrigley's gum
b) Coca-cola
c) Budwiser
d) Hersey's


----------



## farmpony84

this is messed up.... I mean really messed up. 

Hersheys.


----------



## 3neighs

Wrigley's gum?


----------



## Moxie

3neighs said:


> Wrigley's gum?


YES!



3neighs - 3
Kickshaw - 1
Farmpony - 0




The king of hearts is the only king without a _______________.

a) Crown
b) Sword
c) Smile
d) Mustache


----------



## farmpony84

mustache - you guys are making me mad... *slam*stomp*smack*


----------



## Moxie

farmpony84 said:


> mustache - you guys are making me mad... *slam*stomp*smack*



LOL YESSSSSSSS!! YOU GOT IT!!!!! 












3neighs - 3
kickshaw - 1
farmpony - 1


_____________ is the only planet that rotates clockwise.


a) Saturn 
b) Mars
c) Uranus
d) Venus


----------



## kickshaw

Venus!


----------



## kickshaw

and hey mox, I have 2 points


----------



## Moxie

kickshaw said:


> Venus!



RIGHT!


LOL I need an automatic point counter.

3neighs - 3
kickshaw - 3
farmpony - 1





____________________, not caffeine, is/are more efficient at waking you up in the morning.

a) A kick to the head
b) Apples
c) Jellybeans
d) Cigarettes


----------



## 3neighs

apples


----------



## Moxie

3neighs said:


> apples


CORRECT!


You DO know about the no googling rule, right? lol jk.....

But seriously... google=cheating! haha


3neighs - 4
kickshaw - 3
farmpony - 1




The first owner of the Marlboro company died of ______________.

a) lung cancer
b) choking
c) a heart attack
d) a brain tumor


----------



## farmpony84

a - lung cancer...at least the model for the ad did anyway...


----------



## 3neighs

Hey, I'm not cheating! 

For this one I'll guess choking. (Probably on a cigarette. :lol: )


----------



## Moxie

farmpony84 said:


> a - lung cancer...at least the model for the ad did anyway...


You are RIGHT my lovely little pickle.

3neighs, I know you're not cheating.... I just haveta give ya a lil crap! :wink: 


3neighs - 4
kickshaw - 3
farmpony - 2




Bill Clinton has been on/in 3 _________________________.

a) csi episodes
b) talk shows
c) made for t.v. movies
d) porno films


----------



## kickshaw

:lol: ...choice d :lol: 

I say CSI Episodes


----------



## Moxie

Nope, not the csi episodes. lol


----------



## farmpony84

talk shows...


----------



## Moxie

Nope, one more guess.


----------



## 3neighs

made for t.v. movies


----------



## Moxie

I am sorry my friends, it is in fact D) porno films. LOL 



3neighs - 4
farmpony - 3
kickshaw - 2



Are we getting bored with this, or shall I continue?


----------



## kickshaw

Mox, are you trying to make me lose?? :lol: I have three points  

new game if you want...this one's fun too!


----------



## farmpony84

i ate an apple this morning and it really did wake me up... but... 2 hours later... i'm crashing hard....


----------



## Moxie

I'm just getting up.... I must try the apple thing... Mmm... honey crisp apples....


LOL Kickshaw, I'm sorry!!! Apparently I need to go back to basic math haha


Someone else think of a game!


----------



## kickshaw

NEW GAME: 

***Name that State***

(ps, please no googling!!!)

1. Whose capital is Charleston
2. Whose state flower is the Rhododendron

ETA: The answer is just one state


----------



## farmpony84

south carolina


----------



## kickshaw

nope - - keep guessing


----------



## Moxie

North Carolina


----------



## farmpony84

west virginia


----------



## kickshaw

FARMPONY WINS!

Farmpony - 1
Moxie - 
3 Neighs


Next Question: 

This state has "given birth" to the most Presidents - at 8


----------



## 3neighs

Oh, I'm so bad at this kind of stuff! 

Pennsylvania?


----------



## farmpony84

YEAH! I'm a weener! What's next???


----------



## kickshaw

Next Question: 

This state has "given birth" to the most Presidents - at 8


----------



## Moxie

crrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrap..............


West Virginia


----------



## kickshaw

nope - - keep on guessing! 

(It's on the cost, if that helps  )


----------



## Moxie

Ugh, Im so bad at this! Now, if you asked me what the castle doctrine was, I'd be able to answer that. lol


Maine?


----------



## farmpony84

um... this is a big geuss... TX?


----------



## Vidaloco

I just heard this someplace but I forgot the answer...

Massachusetts ?


----------



## kickshaw

none of you are correct so far - - keep on guessing!!


----------



## farmpony84

virginia


----------



## kickshaw

FARMPONY WINS AGAIN!!

farmpony - 2
moxie - 0
3 neighs - 0
vida - 0


Next Question:

This state's motto is simply _*Eureka!*_


----------



## Moxie

Oooh thats California baby!!!


On a side note.... I HATE DIETING! 

That is all.....


----------



## kickshaw

MOXIE WINS!

Farmpony - 2
Moxie - 1
3 neighs - 0
vida - 0

I hate dieting too :? I cheated today and had a few m&ms


Next Question:

The Cardinal is the state bird of how many states?

a.5
b.7
c.11
d.9


----------



## 3neighs

7?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

9? 

FP, I killed 12 spiders today and knocked down all the webs I could find around my house. Spidercide!


----------



## kickshaw

3 NEIGHS WINS!

Farmpony - 2 
Moxie - 1 
3 neighs - 1 
vida - 0 


*Next Question: *
Which one of these is false? (google away)

1. SCUBA divers cannot pass gas at depths of 33 feet or below
2. The trucking company Elvis Presley worked at as a young man was owned by Junior Johnson. 
3. In Georgia, it is against the law to carry an icecream cone in your back pocket on a Sunday.


----------



## 3neighs

I'm just going to guess all of them.


----------



## Moxie

My guess is 3



btw, 3neighs, I adore your avatar!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

2 is false


----------



## kickshaw

you can't guess all of them :lol: 

GINGER WINS!!

Today's totals: 
Farmpony - 2 
Moxie - 1 
3 neighs - 1 
Gingerrrr - 1
(Edited because I can't count)

New game anyone??


----------



## farmpony84

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> 9?
> 
> FP, I killed 12 spiders today and knocked down all the webs I could find around my house. Spidercide!


you just gave me chills!


----------



## Moxie

kickshaw said:


> you can't guess all of them :lol:
> 
> GINGER WINS!!
> 
> Today's totals:
> Farmpony - 2
> Moxie - 1
> 3 neighs - 1
> Gingerrrr - 1
> (Edited because I can't count)
> 
> New game anyone??



LOL Counting isn't as easy as it looks, now is it!? :wink:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Farmpony, I have 6 spiders with 3 foot webs on the front side of my house today. *DEATH TO SPIDERS* lol...I'ma gonna go on a killing rampage after breakfast.


----------



## kickshaw

Moxie said:


> kickshaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can't guess all of them :lol:
> 
> GINGER WINS!!
> 
> Today's totals:
> Farmpony - 2
> Moxie - 1
> 3 neighs - 1
> Gingerrrr - 1
> (Edited because I can't count)
> 
> New game anyone??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Counting isn't as easy as it looks, now is it!? :wink:
Click to expand...


no it's not  lol


----------



## farmpony84

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> Farmpony, I have 6 spiders with 3 foot webs on the front side of my house today. *DEATH TO SPIDERS* lol...I'ma gonna go on a killing rampage after breakfast.


STOP IT! YOU ARE GIVING ME THE HEEBIE JEEBIES!


----------



## kickshaw

speaking of heebie jeeebie spiders, whatcha ladies doing for halloween?

I usually take the Justin over to the uppity golf community across the street...he gets a kick out of all the costumes :lol:


----------



## Moxie

I just killed a HUGE nasty brown spider... I'm still shaking... omg... I would have called my brother in law to come over and kill it, but I am still in my jammies, and no bra. lol... Not a good situation.

Anyway, I already have Seth's and Tilly's costume, and we're set to go out trick-or-treating for Halloween. Nothing really special, a few tricks some treats and The Great Pumpkin.


----------



## kickshaw

Dumas & Mox - - picturing you two killing spiders makes me laugh because I know how goofy I am about it....just the other day I had someone in flip flops kill a spider while I was standing there in boots :lol:


----------



## Moxie

^^^^ bwhaha!!!!!!! I do that too. My husband is a fearless savage.


----------



## 3neighs

You all are such sissies! We have a spider as a pet in a jar. It started as a science experience this summer because the girls wanted to see what a spider does with its flies. We've had the thing for over a month now. :roll: 

We need a new game or a new guest we can torture. 
By the way, Moxie, thanks for the comment on my avatar. :wink:


----------



## kickshaw

yes, my name is kickshaw and i am a spider sissy 8) 

whatcha gonna do about it? :lol:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

OH...I'm not a spider sissy. I just enjoy torturing Jenny with spider stories. We have been feeding the spiders grasshoppers and crickets. I just need to clean them from the house. It's starting to look rather creepy around here. I think they told their friends that there was free food here!!! :lol:


----------



## Moxie

*raises hand* I too am a spider sissy. 


Shall we do some word association?


----------



## kickshaw

yes please


----------



## 3neighs

kickshaw said:


> yes, my name is kickshaw and i am a spider sissy 8)
> 
> whatcha gonna do about it? :lol:


THIS!


----------



## Moxie

good god put that thing away!!!!!!


Alright, we'll start with.............


Halloween.


----------



## kickshaw

3neighs said:


> kickshaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, my name is kickshaw and i am a spider sissy 8)
> 
> whatcha gonna do about it? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> THIS!
Click to expand...

then i break out my super-spider-stomping boot: (notice the platformed sole to help me get away from the spider as much as possible :lol: )











Mox, Halloween = goblins


----------



## farmpony84

one time I was bush hogging the field in shorts and sandals. And i went through this high patch of brush and as I headed up the hill, I looked down and saw a blackwidow not even an inch from my foot! I screamed and I squeeled and I cleanched my buttcheeks and I leapt from the still moving tractor. I landed on my hands and knees and then I got up and I RAN across the field to my car and I raced down the gravel road to my husband who... got in the car and rode to the field with me where he yelled at me for leaving the keys in the tractor and leaping off it at that angle on that hill and then proceded to squish the nasty black spider with his HAND! numbskull.... I was too upset to bush hog the field after that. Now there is a screen around the cab of the tractor... to keep the evils out!


----------



## Moxie

goblins=ghouls


----------



## 3neighs

**** at the boot, Kickshaw!

FP, okay, I'd probably be a bit leary of a black widow, too, if I were to encounter one!

Ok, ghouls...

...night


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

moon



**** @ the spidey picture!!! Good one 3Neighs! *high 5*


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

3neighs said:


> You all are such sissies! We have a spider as a pet in a jar. It started as a science experience this summer because the girls wanted to see what a spider does with its flies. We've had the thing for over a month now. :roll:
> 
> We need a new game or a new guest we can torture.
> By the way, Moxie, thanks for the comment on my avatar. :wink:


no fear EquineGrl is here!!!!!! bwahahahaha


----------



## 3neighs

*high fives back*

Quick, tie xxxequinegirlxxx up and throw spiders on her!


dark


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

pshhh yaaa thts right ! ! ! ! *another high five* woot woot ... hehe


----------



## farmpony84

When we were watching arachnaphobia my husband took the baby away from me. I mean... he's not a baby, he's a big boy cus he's five, but hubby took him away becuase he was afraid I was going to hurt him becuase I kept squeezing him when the spiders would come out....


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

haha 
ya i am terrified of spiders too


----------



## Moxie

Dark=Twisted


----------



## farmpony84

spiders are very scary and you know what is really funny? When we lived in TX, we had a turantula named same and I used to hold him and pet him and feed him live crickets and I thought it was so cool... fast forward a bunch of years and I'm a big fat scaredy cat!


----------



## 3neighs

pretzel


----------



## Moxie

I choose to ignore the spider talk, as it gives me the chills. Seriously. If I didn't have to kill that spider the other day, it wouldn't be a problem, but now I know that they're in my house, so I need to channel my inner denial. 

Pretzel=Warm


----------



## farmpony84

i dont know what game we are playing.. dark=twisted?


----------



## 3neighs

blanket


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Jenny, word association is the current game between the chatter.


Blanket = Snuggle


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Oh... Hey Moxie...Tilly's got competition!!!! I just got a little blue heeler last night!!!!!! She's adorable. I will try to get some photos of her today. She wouldn't hold still last night.

She is about 3 months old. She got stepped on by a cow and has a steel pin in her left front shoulder.  BUT she is fine and needs 2-3 more weeks of rest. The vet cut the pin off yesterday that was sticking out of her shoulder after the surgery. 

I went to a garage sale and the gal found out that we live just down the road from her and offered the pup to us. We weren't going to take her but .......*sigh*.........I'ma sucker! 

We had all our kids with us and even bought Eli a John Deere Gator (the battery powered one) there. We had to go back with the suburban to pick it up and ........well....we got more than just the toy! :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

These are all I have right now. She has 2 blue eyes. So they turned white with the flash.


----------



## farmpony84

ohmigoodness! she needs a big big bow on her collar! I need a girl puppy... congress is just a few weeks away... I need a girl puppy!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

She came with a pink leather collar with big rhinstones on it. :lol:


----------



## Moxie

awwwwww she is adorable!!! I WANT HER!!!!!!!!!! You can have Atilla the hun. lol 

I love cattle dogs, they are so cute, sadly I know very little about the breed though. My next dog WILL BE A GREAT DANE, mark my words ladies. :lol: 

snuggle=hubby


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

LOL... Atilla the hun!!! No trades!  I just spoke to the vet that did her surgery and he had nothing but good things to say about my little pup!

She had the surgery on Sept 15th, Needs rest till Oct 15th and goes back for Xrays & possibly pulling the pin out Nov 15th.

I need a good name for her. Currently her name is Boots. She doesn't respond to it yet. And...I don't like it.

I was thinking GiGi. We call our girls GG when we are driving out on the land. It stands for gate girl. I was calling her GG this morning because she has a gimp. 



Hubby= Strength (emotional, physical, depth of character)


ok.......I'm a sap. My hubby didn't want the puppy and let me have her anyways...LOL


----------



## farmpony84

Hubby = love


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Love = Peace


----------



## Moxie

peace=reeses


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

****...reeses peaces..... :lol: 

Reeses = Cheesecake.


----------



## Moxie

Cheesecake=thighs


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Thighs = Suzanne Sommers


----------



## 3neighs

bimbo


----------



## farmpony84

suzanne summers = questions (like was it her or farrah faucet that screwed those POW's over?)


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

They are both dippy as can be... *shrug*

Bimbo = Horseshoes


( There is an older fella around here that ALWAYS is involved in horseshoe tournaments. Reggie is his partner....lol...Bimbo & Reggie! Sounds like a sit com!!!)


----------



## Moxie

Bimbo=Barbie


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Barbie + Horseshoes = Wonder horse


----------



## 3neighs

This is the strangest word association game I've ever played! :lol: 

mane


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Stream

I hear ya 3neighs...it's quite odd. :lol:


----------



## Moxie

movie


It's strange because I am playing. lol... Say... how many replies does it take to get a sticky? lol


----------



## 3neighs

Netflix


----------



## farmpony84

netflix=red


----------



## 3neighs

blood


----------



## appylover31803

blood=cut


----------



## Moxie

cut=steak


----------



## farmpony84

steak = potato


----------



## 3neighs

butter


----------



## QuarterPony

dairy


----------



## Moxie

dairy=peta


----------



## RusticWildFire

Moxie said:


> dairy=peta




haha thats funny! :lol: 

I haven't read all of this so I'm not sure on the rules of the game..but I think you just say a word that relates..so if I'm wrong ignore me but otherwise I'll jump in 


peta=ridiculous


----------



## Moxie

You're just fine, Rustic


ridiculous=family


----------



## QuarterPony

Family - farm house

(Hey, no one said I had the brain of a normal person :roll


----------



## Moxie

Farm house=country


----------



## farmpony84

country=home


----------



## Moxie

home=snowy


Anyone ready for a new game?


----------



## 3neighs

owl

Sure!


----------



## farmpony84

new game? what is it? I'm for a new game...


----------



## Moxie

Meh... I'm having a lazy day... My knee's hurt from standing all day yesterday... I should be doing homework, classes started today.. *boo* I should go out for a walk... or try to find some good vegetarian recipes.


----------



## farmpony84

new game...

Character=TV Show

Example:

DJ Tanner=Full house

Ready?

Arnold


----------



## 3neighs

Uuuuhh, Different Strokes?


----------



## Moxie

Arnold= Hey, ARNOLD!


----------



## farmpony84

Oh crap! the first one is what I was thinking... but they both work... 

Blair


----------



## Moxie

Blair? Oooh.. that one show with the school girls and the old hag as their dorm mother?


----------



## 3neighs

The Facts of Life


----------



## Moxie

PFFFT!!! You stole that from me! lol


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

You take the good, you take the bad, you take them both and there you have the Facts of Life, the facts of life!!!!

LOL.... I used to watch that show all the time!!!


----------



## Moxie

What I know about the facts of life I learned from other t.v. shows who have made fun of that show. haha


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

okok i have a hard one 
milo 8)


----------



## Moxie

milo=milo and otis lol


----------



## 3neighs

LOL Moxie! That's all I could think of, too!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

Yay! congrats mox! you win a cookie 8)


----------



## farmpony84

nobody gave me a cookie!

Lorelei


----------



## Moxie

Gilmore Girls.


----------



## farmpony84

Mox, that is SO why I love you! You and me... same page baby!

Ok...

Brenda and Brandon


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Beverly Hills 90210!


----------



## Moxie

I never liked the 90210 teen soap opera.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

LOL... they always said that Kelly had had a nose job...I always wanted to see pictures of her before!!!


----------



## 3neighs

Hey, how did you get carrots?!


----------



## Moxie

I have no carrots.


----------



## farmpony84

FIFTEEN CARROTS! YOU PIGLET! MY HORSES ARE HUNGRY!


----------



## Moxie

pffft... Apparently you need to have horses to get carrots? blah! :lol:


----------



## HrsGrl323

What is a Carrot?


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

ya what the heck are carrots???


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I don't have 15 anymore.......  Mike took them away from us mods that were testing the game.......*sigh* He re-set the carrot count when we went "live" with the game. All of us mods are hunting them not just like you.

OK....the carrots are gotten by finding them. The whole carrot game is just a happy smiley thing. It's a running game where you get a carrot tally. You find them by surfing the forum and clicking on them once you find them. It's not spam or pop-ups...they are 100% safe to click and they won't take you to a different section of the forum. 

Have fun and enjoy collecting them!!!!


----------



## farmpony84

He took them away! How rude... that just makes me wanna BELCH...


----------



## Moxie

excuse you, piggly wiggly.


----------



## farmpony84

i only had one carrot and now i'm never EVER going to find another one.


----------



## Moxie

*looks to the left* LIES! You have 7.... count them.... 7 carrots!


----------



## DashAwayAll

*And now..... ladies and Gentlemen.... a special guest appearance by DashAwayAll!* ***cheers and whistles***


Dash takes carrot from Moxie, looks it over carefully, hands it back.
I don't get it. Where do you put the batteries in? ***


*** The part of Dash was played this afternoon by Sandra Bullock, Dash's look-alike stand in.


----------



## Vidaloco

^^ **** Oh my


----------



## free_sprtd

hehehehhee good one!


----------



## Moxie

DashAwayAll said:


> *And now..... ladies and Gentlemen.... a special guest appearance by DashAwayAll!* ***cheers and whistles***
> 
> 
> Dash takes carrot from Moxie, looks it over carefully, hands it back.
> I don't get it. Where do you put the batteries in? ***
> 
> 
> *** The part of Dash was played this afternoon by Sandra Bullock, Dash's look-alike stand in.



I dont get it?


----------



## kickshaw

DashAwayAll said:


> *And now..... ladies and Gentlemen.... a special guest appearance by DashAwayAll!* ***cheers and whistles***
> 
> 
> Dash takes carrot from Moxie, looks it over carefully, hands it back.
> I don't get it. Where do you put the batteries in? ***
> 
> 
> *** The part of Dash was played this afternoon by Sandra Bullock, Dash's look-alike stand in.



blahahah! That made me laugh out loud!


----------



## farmpony84

those pumpkins are scaring me...


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

COMPLETELY off topic......but I just LOVE everyone's Halloween avvies......


----------



## farmpony84

i want a cute one too.....


----------



## 3neighs

At the risk of being edited again, here ya go....


----------



## Moxie

Well pumpkin butt isn't as bad as.... cake.... umm.... pee-pee. lol


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

guys i dont think we can collect carrots anymore ........


----------



## 3neighs

I'm okay with that. I could never find those darn things anyway!


----------



## Moxie

My goodness! I just noticed this, but we have 59 pages of convo! HOOORAY!


----------



## farmpony84

we are the coolest of the cool! teehee..... and we owe it all to such wonderful geusts and stand-ins such as dash and 3neighs... Kickshaw and gingerrrr... etc...

WE LOVE YOU ALL!!!!


HAHHHAHAHHAH (that's the sound of cheering)...

I want fonts, I want tons and tons of fonts and colors and pix!


----------



## Moxie

You're so darn needy. 


How haven't you sent me a friend invite yet?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

3 Neighs.... I LOVE YOU!!! ****... PUMPKIN BUTT!!!! 

hahahahaha... I need to steal that pic!


----------



## Moxie

Moxie said:


> You're so darn needy.
> 
> 
> How haven't you sent me a friend invite yet?



Never mind, apparently you ARE one of my friends. lol


----------



## farmpony84

I dont know how to do this stuff! I'm so stressed! AAAHHHH>>>>>>


----------



## 3neighs

LOL Amy! I think you're avatar is great, too! I'm always on the lookout for creative pumpkin carving ideas.


----------



## Moxie

Someone start some Halloween Trivia, I am going to nap, but I'll be back to play.


----------



## 3neighs

Okey dokey...

According to superstition, if you stare into a mirror at midnight on Halloween, what will you see?

Choose Your Answer: A: Bloody Mary, B: Your Future Spouse, C: Your Death, D: Dead Ancestors


----------



## kickshaw

C: Your Death...(?)


----------



## 3neighs

Nope. Guess again.


----------



## kickshaw

Dead Ancestors


----------



## 3neighs

Nope! Correct answer was "your future spouse".

Okay, here's the next one:

The first Jack-o-Lanterns were made out of what?
A: Watermelons, B: Coconuts, C: Turnips, D: Pumpkins


----------



## kickshaw

turnips :lol:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

LOL... dang you're quick Kickshaw! I actually knew the turnip answer too!  hahaha


----------



## 3neighs

Turnips are correct!

What phobia do you suffer from if you have an intense fear of Halloween?

A: Phasmophobia, B: Samhainophobia, C: Wiccaphobia, D: Halloweenophobia


----------



## kickshaw

can we use google ? 

I guess I should guess too: Phasmophobia


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Wiccaphobia!?!?!?!


----------



## 3neighs

You're both wrong! It's Samhainophobia. And that's a negative, my dear, on the googling. 

What was the most popular Halloween costume in 2004? A: spiderman, B: witch, C: vampirehttp://www.usefultrivia.com/holiday_trivia/halloween_trivia_005b.html, D: George W. Bush


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Witch!


----------



## farmpony84

spiderman and omigosh! they have a limit on how short or long our responses can be... did you guys know that?


----------



## 3neighs

FP is correct! Yes, I noticed on the quick reply you have to have 10 characters, but I do like that feature. 

True or false:
Milky Way is the most popular chocolate candy bar with trick-or-treaters.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I dunno about overall....but in my house, I'll arm wrestle ya for a Milky Way!!! hahaha......... True.


----------



## 3neighs

LOL! The answer is actually false. Wanna guess the candy bar?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Well....Almond Joys are toxic to all kids.... (Mom must make sure they are ok for consumption  )

Snickers......I'm going with snickers.


----------



## 3neighs

Yes, Snickers it is!

True or false:
There are no words in the dictionary that rhyme with orange.


----------



## kickshaw

that would be true ?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I'm with kickshaw on the orange thing... NO words rhyme with Orange.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

its true:smile:


----------



## 3neighs

Correct!

The tradition of bobbing for apples came from:
A. the Romans, B. the Chinese, C. Americans, D. the Peanuts


----------



## kickshaw

the Romans


----------



## farmpony84

Americans>>>>>>>


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Are there even apples in China? LOL...Gosh I know nothing!!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

hmmm i believe that farmpony didn't mention me .... i feel left out


----------



## 3neighs

Kickshaw is right!

Halloween candy sales average about __ billion dollars per year?
A. 1 B. 2 C. 3 D. 4


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

D. 4 billion!!! Caaaaaandy, candy, candy candy........lol


----------



## 3neighs

Hate to burst your big candy bubble, but.....no.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Awwwwwwww... I just realized I suck worse than a tootsie pop at Halloween trivia!!!! :roll:


----------



## 3neighs

****! Well, the answer was 2.


----------



## Moxie

Good morning ladies! I am feeling much better today!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Glad to hear you're doing better Moxie!!! Can ya smell yet?


----------



## farmpony84

I can smell her... wish she'd take a shower....


----------



## 3neighs

Is that what that smell is?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

OOOoOooooOoo.. that smell, can you smell? That smell that surrounds youuuuu? LOL....that's my attempt at singing! :roll::razz:


----------



## Moxie

^^^ And that is why I love you ladies... .LOL... Yes, I CAN smell, I found that out early this morning as I awoke to a rancid Tilly fart.


----------



## kickshaw

:lol: ...well if THAT's all you needed

you should bottle that up so you can cure yourself next time :lol:


----------



## Moxie

Out of all of the bull dog traits she got, she HAD to get the bad gas. lol It put's my husband's gas to shame, seriously.


----------



## 3neighs

Oh yeah? Here, pull my finger...:lol:


----------



## Moxie

LOL NASTY!!!!


My farts don't make a noise. Is that normal?


----------



## 3neighs




----------



## Gingerrrrr

****....these are too funny.

if they are too inappropriate please edit them.


----------



## Moxie

Oh My GOSH!! I love the second one!


----------



## kickshaw

the second one is hilarious!


----------



## 3neighs

That lady looks like an aunt of mine.


----------



## kickshaw

Oh My. :shock:


----------



## Moxie

haha, the second one looks like a sister in law I have.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Gingerrrrr said:


> ****....these are too funny.
> 
> if they are too inappropriate please edit them.


 
Where did you get my wedding photo!!!!!????? :shock::shock::razz:


----------



## 3neighs




----------



## Gingerrrrr

dumas'_grrrl said:


> where did you get my wedding photo!!!!!????? :shock::shock::razz:



lmboo!!! :!:


----------



## Moxie

I just noticed, and I will tell you all that I am deeply saddened by this recent observation.................

We lost our studio!


----------



## farmpony84

I meant to talk to you about that... you see... apparently when you set up shop in places like that... they expect you to pay rent... I.. well... I was spending all our funds on chocolate and toilet paper....


----------



## Moxie

CHOCOLATE AND TOILET PAPER!?

I wouldn't be as mad if you had shared, do you know how long I've had to use paper towels? lol


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

moxie said:


> chocolate and toilet paper!?
> 
> I wouldn't be as mad if you had shared, do you know how long i've had to use paper towels? Lol


 
bwahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## farmpony84

paper towels are very rough....:sad:


----------



## Moxie

Yes.... Yes they are.. And to think, I could have had nice, soft toilet paper.


----------



## 3neighs

What's going on here? You guys got the day off or something?


----------



## Moxie

Eh, we had a lazy day today... We are mourning the loss of our studio. lol


----------



## 3neighs

Aww, I'm sorry, do I have to bring my cake back out to cheer you up?


----------



## Moxie

You can PM me a hunky guy, that would cheer me up! lol


*hides from the ole man*


----------



## Gingerrrrr

the show died.


----------



## Moxie

OoOoooooooOOOoh no.. We haven't died, we're still very much here.


----------



## farmpony84

HEY! Even talk show hosts get to take days off! Wow, this is a tough crowd...

Thursday I put hubby on a plain to the big sandlot over in Bagram or however you spell it... Friday I worked but those mean people in my office actually expected me to produce a product! Can you believe? Such rudeness... to force a financial person to do financial stuff.... Just wrong! WRONG I SAY!

Then Saturday I had a t-ball game in the AM and then I rode my Ri-Ri in the middle of the day and had a make up t-ball game in the afternoon, then I had to go grocery shopping, clean stalls and feed horses before going to bed... And today I went to Busch Gardens....

Let me tell you about Busch Gardens... You have to go to England to get out. That's the exit. I followed the signs to England and endep up at Alpengeist... so I followed more signs to England and ended up at... Alpengeist, so I back tracked to the signs that say England and ended up at... Alpengeist. I followed the signs to england, through the land of dragons, past the dark castle and You geussed it... Ended up at Alpengeist! It took me TWO HOURS to find the exit... lesson learned: do not go to amusement parks w/out hubby.... or at least not with out a garman, a compas and a weeks supply of granola!!!!!!


----------



## Moxie

I cant believe you went without me. 


I was too ****y all weekend long to enjoy anything.

The End. lol


----------



## farmpony84

i tried to get you to come but... you were to moody to deal w/... you and your sinus issues! I just can't take it anymore...:roll:

Max rode the big bad wolf... I asked him how he liked it... he said... "It scared the CWAP out of me!!!"


----------



## Moxie

Yeahhhhhh... It's the sinus/kennel cough and the lady issues that I've had now for like 3 months :shock:

I love when kids say words wrong.. Seth says mooch instead of smooch. lol


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Jenny, for future reference....ASK someone to SHOW you to the EXIT!! :lol:

I got all turned around up in Omaha's Henry Dorley Zoo. I hadn't been there for like 10 years and they have added so many new things I couldn't find the exit either. I was only "lost" for about 1/2 hour before I did the "I'm blonde and lost can you help me find the exit" with a HUGE Pathetic smile!!!!!! hahahaha The zoo person walked us out!!! Ya wanna know the dumb part?!?!? The Exit is the same place as the enterance...All roads lead through the gift shop!!!!!! ****... I should have known!!!:roll:


----------



## farmpony84

that's the sad part... I did like 3 loops and then finally asked a security gaurd... he told me to follow the signs to england... apparently i'm not very good at following signs....


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

LOL... this is when I just play completely dumb....and say, Sir, could you please SHOW me? *bat your eyelashes* I'm just so confused and frustrated!!! *bat your eyelashes* HAHAHAHHA


----------



## Moxie

Tearing up a bit helps too.. 

I once evaded a speeding ticket because I was balling my eyes out, not because I had got pulled over, but because I had a fight with my boyfriend on my lunch break, and was late getting back to work. I had got so worked up on the drive back to work, that I had started crying, and then of course I get pulled over... 

Of course it wouldn't have been my first speeding ticket or seatbelt violation


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

OMGOSH.... Us women are such manipulative creatures!!! :shock: :lol:

You know darn well that all Jenny needed was a map of the zoo. :lol:
Moxie...You were flat out busted for speeding...again!!! ....I've cried my way out of a ticket too....

We ROCK!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Moxie

LOL Jenny needed far more than just a map. :razz:


Now that my bewbies are bigger, I can use them to get out of a ticket toooooooo !!! haha JK


----------



## DashAwayAll

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> OMGOSH.... Us women are such manipulative creatures!!! :shock: :lol:
> 
> quote]
> 
> 
> Honeybunz, the good Lord did not make us big hairy brutes of brawny muscle and sweat. He'd already made that sub-standard model.
> 
> To ....control ... such beasties, He gifted us with brains and cleavage. Thus, the world is balanced.


----------



## farmpony84

LOL... you know, the funny thing is... my dad and 2 of my brothers left about 2 hours before me and my mom and Max did... and we still beat them home!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

DashAwayAll said:


> Dumas'_Grrrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMGOSH.... Us women are such manipulative creatures!!! :shock: :lol:
> 
> quote]
> 
> 
> Honeybunz, the good Lord did not make us big hairy brutes of brawny muscle and sweat. He'd already made that sub-standard model.
> 
> To ....control ... such beasties, He gifted us with brains and cleavage. Thus, the world is balanced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brains + Boobies = Balance!!!! I love it!!!!! Go God!!! :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## kickshaw

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> DashAwayAll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brains + Boobies = Balance!!!! I love it!!!!! Go God!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> you forgot the BOOTY! :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## Moxie

Boy OOH Boy I have da booooootay! hahaha


----------



## farmpony84

...freak...


----------



## Moxie

Now.... Why do you have to put such labels on me? Why do you feel that you need to call names? What has prompted you to call me a freak? 

*put glasses on, takes out notebook and pencil*


----------



## farmpony84

.... you have been spending WAY too much time in the debate section!


Ok... lay's on the couch and closes eyes...

It all started when I was five and my dad told me to eat my brussel sprouts... I chewed them up and then spit them in my napkin but he caught me... So I was forced to eat them and it was a very traumatic experience...


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I thought you were calling her a freak because that's what it says on the backside of her sweat pants???

Are we not allowed to read each other's butts???


----------



## Moxie

LOL You two have GOT to be two of my favorite people here on HF. 

Yes, I HAVE been spending far too much time on the debate forum. :sad: I'm sorry for that.. I will no longer neglect you.

AND! For the record, my shorts say "Check this out" on the butt. :wink:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I refuse to wear anything that has a saying on the butt if I'm not going to get advertising money...think billboard!!!:razz:


----------



## DashAwayAll

Moxie said:


> my shorts say "Check this out" on the butt. :wink:


 
Mine too.... however, it's in braille. Send over a a cowboy please.:razz::twisted: or two. heh heh heh


----------



## 3neighs

****! Oh, Dash, it's so good to have you back! :wink:


----------



## Moxie

DashAwayAll said:


> Mine too.... however, it's in braille. Send over a a cowboy please.:razz::twisted: or two. heh heh heh



LOL Oooh good lawd!


----------



## farmpony84

omigosh! Dash, you just hit on something SO big and you don't even know it! Jeans w/ braille writing? It will be the latest craze! You are going to be RICH... RICH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moxie

I think I would much rather have a bra, or panties with braille on them.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

farmpony84 said:


> omigosh! Dash, you just hit on something SO big and you don't even know it! Jeans w/ braille writing? It will be the latest craze! You are going to be RICH... RICH!!!!!!!!!!!


 
What every happend to the acorn shaped chocolates??? Remember we were going to get rich of of "nuttier than a squirrel turd" chocolates???

Are you holding out on me again Jenny???? :razz:


----------



## Moxie

Jenny must be making business deals all over the board! She promised her and I would start a barn together and breed stuff!


----------



## farmpony84

but I'm trying to be a great entrepreneur....


----------



## Moxie

I think I am going to go to a western shop today.


----------



## farmpony84

blue scratched his eyeball... the vet came out last night but they have to come out again today to check for permanent damage and evaluate the treatment plan...:sad:


----------



## Moxie

poor blue.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I have a great vision plan...SEND HIM TO ME!!!!!!! :wink: That big love of a huggy, happy, I wanna hug, him and love him and squeeze, him and pet him and I think I'll name him George......LOL


Poor guy...Let us know what the vet says. :sad:


----------



## amandaandeggo

awwww that must hurt


----------



## farmpony84

When Ri was little, like around 6 months, he peeled his eyelid inside out and then he scratched his eyeball... he was nearly impossible to medicate! Blue has to have 3 different gels put in his eye and he is such a little angel... he just stands so well and even lowers his head so that I can put the gunk in his eye! He's doing much better today... The vets think he will be fine now... much better prognosis then yesterday!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

So I can come gets him now right???


----------



## Moxie

Happy to hear things are going better, Jenny.


----------



## farmpony84

...and I've now had my neighbors horse for 2 days... My other neighbor came by to ask if he can use my driveway and then cut across the field to get to a little field he has (the other road is impassible)... I was like... sure... and then he's like... Hey... doenst that...THING belong behind my house? and I was like yip... but... they havent come to get him... and he told me that some lady down the road beat on his door a couple weeks ago because "that thing" had been in her field for 4 days. He had beat up one of her show horses and she had a $1400 vet bill and wanted to know who was going to pay it... he was like... next door... those people... the thing belongs to them....

LOL... I dont mind the thing coming to visit... but it's expensive to feed him and there really is a big difference between 6 and 7 early in the morning.....


----------



## Moxie

:sad: That poor horse. No one wants him. Send him here, I'll take him.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Can't you take the "thing" back where he belongs???

Oh...wait, You don't have enough room for blue now that the thing is there...I'll be right over and pick up blue!!!!

Problem solved!!! :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

...oh gee.... (sarcastic voice)... that seems like a fair trade... Sweet loving and kind blue for... the THING with the briars in his mane! If he's still here tonight I will take pix... and this is AFTER I spent an hour trying to groom him!

If I take the thing back... he will return... becuase he has a big big hole in his fence.... 

Mox... the thing is super sweet like a puppy dog... until you try to ride it... and then it's like a catapault......


----------



## Moxie

LOL Thats alright, I'll take him to the trainers.


ETA: Show Sheen helps with the burrs in the mane.


----------



## farmpony84

...if the thing is still there, in my round pen, in the rain...with no cover tonight when I get home... I'll stick him in a box and send him your way...via fedex... what do you think they'll charge me for shipping?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Ship me Blue and then you will be able to tell Moxie the approximate cost of shipping her the "thing" :razz:


----------



## Moxie

I know what I am sending Dumas' for christmas. lol

Alright, I have my crazy hair hidden behind a bandanna, now I am set to head off to town.


----------



## shooter

farmpony84 said:


> ...if the thing is still there, in my round pen, in the rain...with no cover tonight when I get home... I'll stick him in a box and send him your way...via fedex... what do you think they'll charge me for shipping?


 
I believe over night fedex is around $40 per pound. It may of gone up with fuel surcharge.


----------



## farmpony84

shooter... I don't believe you because you are a man and you don't want a pretty pretty pony.....

but if that is the case... I will send him via snail mail.... so hmph!


----------



## Moxie

You tell him, Jenny!


----------



## farmpony84

...I think I put him in his place!


----------



## Moxie

LOL He's just home from work, he wont reply until tomorrow. Nice that he has a job where he can chat, and post on forums all day long.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I was wondering about that Moxie. I was like, do they set a timer and trade on and off computer time at home? Or do they have 2 computers? Or does Shooter get to play at work......****.......

When my hubby gets home my butt gets bounced from the computer chair....:roll: Blah blah blah...share...blah blah blah...been driving the truck all day....blah blah blha...his turn....ya know.:wink:


----------



## amandaandeggo

lol he sounds like my 11 year old sister . . . . blah blah blah . . . share . . . blah blah blah


----------



## Moxie

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> I was wondering about that Moxie. I was like, do they set a timer and trade on and off computer time at home? Or do they have 2 computers? Or does Shooter get to play at work......****.......
> 
> When my hubby gets home my butt gets bounced from the computer chair....:roll: Blah blah blah...share...blah blah blah...been driving the truck all day....blah blah blha...his turn....ya know.:wink:



We actually have 3 computers, 2 desk tops and my laptop. 

He gets all of his posting out of the way at work because he knows once he gets home, he's being put to work! Well that and I pretty much wear the pants around the house. lol. 

My laptop is how I do all of my homework, so I pretty much run the show. lol


----------



## 3neighs

I want a laptop. A pretty green one.


----------



## farmpony84

wow... 3 computer household... that's just... nerdy...

My laptop is blue...


Oh! I almost forgot...

To Moxie... With love...


----------



## Moxie

OoooOoOoOOoOoooh... He's pretty!!!! Burrs, mud and all!


----------



## RusticWildFire

We have 3 computers at our apartment. We had 4 at one time (well still do technically). And there are 2 of us  We had my old desktop that died...bf is supposed to be fixing it. He has his desktop which has 2 monitors and a remote that you can use to run it.. and we both have laptops! 

I wouldn't consider us nerdy though lol. I hope not anyway!! We are definitely out-doorsy instead. Just with lots of computers..


----------



## farmpony84

If he's still here tomorrow I'll pull the burs out for you.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

we have 3 computers here too. a desktop which i always use, my laptop thats soooo slow that my parents usually use to check mail, and my brothers laptop.


----------



## farmpony84

well arent ya'all just so special?:roll:

I have 2 computers in my basement. I can go dig through the boxes and find them... they are only about 20 years old... I'll plug htem in and have me a 3 computer house too.. SO THERE!:!:


----------



## Moxie

Use some show sheen, that'll help get the burs out.


TECHNIQULY we have 4, I have a super old laptop that is just only faster than smoke signals. We have an old desk top, it still runs fine, we just haven't got around to selling it yet, and we have a super fast desktop too. So, we're set. 

We had a hard frost here last night... I had to put a jacket on Tilly this morning when she went outside to pee. lol


----------



## 3neighs

Gingerrrrr said:


> my laptop thats soooo slow that my parents usually use to check mail, and my brothers laptop.


Spoiled children.


----------



## farmpony84

so... I got up to feed this morning and That Thing was gone... I'm not sure when they came to get him... he was here when we went to bed last night... must have been early this morning....


----------



## Gingerrrrr

3neighs said:


> Spoiled children.



*cries*


----------



## 3neighs

Aww, I'm sorry my dear. But didn't your parents warn you of the consequences to having all those computers?


----------



## amandaandeggo

my house has one desktop . . . so not too spoiled here


----------



## farmpony84

Gingerrrrr said:


> *cries*


Most definitely spoiled. If I come live with you, will your parents buy me a computer too?


----------



## ilovemyhorsies

2 laptops but we used to have 3


----------



## DashAwayAll

Why, in my day we had to walk barefooted ten miles uphill ( both ways) in the snow to use the computer! Dang whippersnappers.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

farmpony84 said:


> Most definitely spoiled. If I come live with you, will your parents buy me a computer too?


since your so MEAN i doubt theyd buy you one.


----------



## farmpony84

...I could try to be nice...:sad:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

farmpony84 said:


> ...I could try to be nice...:sad:



hmmm....i dont believe you! :sad:


----------



## farmpony84

...Oh well... It was worth a shot...


----------



## farmpony84

*MOXIE! I can't find you! MOXIIIIIIEEEE!!!!*


----------



## Moxie

_*Runs and leaps into Jenny's arms*


_HERE I AM, MY LOVE!!!


----------



## farmpony84

....Oh gosh... I was fixing to roll over and take a nap but I just knew I'd never fall asleep w/out those words... Now... I may sleep... I wanna ride but I'm soooooo tired... Must...take...a .... nap...now...


----------



## Moxie

Nooooooooooooooooooooo..... Go riding! You have plenty of time to sleep when your dead. ( I hate that saying, my mom used to say it to me all the time.)


----------



## farmpony84

but my head hurt so bad today I couldnt see in the sunshine so I slept! Then I went to dairy queen and now I'm in bed watching "big mama".... and little but is standing on his head....


----------



## Gingerrrrr

i have REALLY bad cramps....


----------



## 3neighs

A warm cat curled up on your abdomen is a great cure for that. Really.


----------



## farmpony84

I hate cramps. 

The thing is back in my round pen.... they called and asked if he could slumber party here because a tree fell across their fence...

It's kind of funny because today he went to the big fancy subdivision.... The cheapest house there is like $895,000 ... LOL... the thing and all those fancy horses! LOL....


----------



## Gingerrrrr

3neighs said:


> A warm cat curled up on your abdomen is a great cure for that. Really.



ugh....sometimes i hate being a girl! :evil:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

farmpony84 said:


> I hate cramps.
> 
> The thing is back in my round pen.... they called and asked if he could slumber party here because a tree fell across their fence...
> 
> It's kind of funny because today he went to the big fancy subdivision.... The cheapest house there is like $895,000 ... LOL... the thing and all those fancy horses! LOL....


ooo...a slumber party. there fun.


----------



## Moxie

LOL Poor pony!


I have had cramps like every day since I had this IUD put in.


----------



## farmpony84

yes he is once again hanging in my round pen... wow, it was cold last night, there was ice in my water bucket!


----------



## Moxie

Fall is here....... Winter will is right around the corner.


----------



## farmpony84

Moxie said:


> Fall is here....... Winter will is right around the corner.


What a horrible thing to say! YOU BIG MEANIE HEAD! I'm going to cry now!


----------



## Moxie

Good lawd you are sensitive!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I would charge them a nominal fee for keeping the "thing". LOL... at least enough to buy yourself a killer new purse!!!


----------



## farmpony84

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> I would charge them a nominal fee for keeping the "thing". LOL... at least enough to buy yourself a killer new purse!!!


Speaking of... I found one I really liked at the mall on Saturday, it was fossil and only $168 but I put it back because i want to look at some other brands... say... coach???? teehee....:razz:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I drool over coach and others...lol... I have a stone mountain purse that I ADORE... but... I don't like the color...Everything else is great.....but the color is that old lady burgundy/brownish color. *eh*

I want a bling bling fun purse if I can find one that I really like..I think it would be fun!!!http://www.reinerwear.com/werhhaonhicr.html

I like this one... not a fav.. but still... I like this one too. Goshhttp://www.reinerwear.com/werhhaonhicr.html I'm so picky, I want something similar to these, I just haven't found "THE ONE" lol


----------



## Moxie

farmpony84 said:


> Speaking of... I found one I really liked at the mall on Saturday, it was fossil and only $168 but I put it back because i want to look at some other brands... say... coach???? teehee....:razz:



I LOVE my coach mongo bag! It's huge and pink, the only bad thing about it is that the bottom is pink suede, and it gets dirty easily.


----------



## farmpony84

I am carrying an ariat tote right now because my fossil strap broke. I want a new purse... I think I want a burgendish red color, to match my phone and my coach glasses.... (and my vacuum cleaner) AND YES I still have my broom, I just prefer to fly on my vacuum cleaner... it's red... And I like it... I want a big square kind of purse that's deep and roomy....

I want a new wallet and a new organizer too...

And I have a bling-bling cellphone case that would totally go w/ those two purses!


----------



## ilovemyhorsies

imagine how much money you'd make if you charged....say $30 dollars a day every month....lol

i could buy a new horse!

btw everyone - i am still saving up for my new horse....i have over 800 already (all saved on my own...i feel proud )


----------



## ilovemyhorsies

i can't wait until i'm started.....i'm sick of being a weanling


----------



## farmpony84

ilovemyhorsies said:


> imagine how much money you'd make if you charged....say $30 dollars a day every month....lol
> 
> i could buy a new horse!
> 
> btw everyone - i am still saving up for my new horse....i have over 800 already (all saved on my own...i feel proud )


You should feel proud! that's a lot of money to save up. I bought my first horse, he was 500


----------



## Moxie

Welll... I'm here.


----------



## farmpony84

Moxie said:


> Welll... I'm here.


 
You're not my first horse...


----------



## Moxie

I'm not your first horse? I think I missed something. lol

Neeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiigggghhhhhh



Anyway, I am super nervous, I have my first interview in like 3 yrs on Friday for a job that I really want... ughh..


----------



## kickshaw

you'll do great Mox!

...just remember to breathe - - and don't talk tooo quickly


----------



## Moxie

LOL You have met me, haven't you?!


----------



## kickshaw

...I'd suggest a glass of wine before the interview...but that might cause more harm than good :lol:


----------



## Moxie

Um yea... I'd need a DD before and after the interview. haha


----------



## farmpony84

OMIGOSH! The pumpkins in your avatars had me so confused... I thought you were talking to yourself Mox... I had to take a minute to focus...

Don't do that to the blonde!

You'll do great, just don't giggle and fart...

OH and that stupid question they always ask (tell us about yourself) don't fall for it! Don't say... "I'm 5'2 and I love horses and I'm married and I have a son and ..."BLAH! that's a trick question!

Say... I'm a self motivater, I'm a hard worker, I pay close attention to detail, I'm disciplined... I'm friendly and easy going, I take critism well... blah blah blah....


----------



## Moxie

I do tend to go on and on about myself... That is after all my favorite subject. lol


----------



## kickshaw

farmpony84 said:


> Say... I'm a self motivater, I'm a hard worker, I pay close attention to detail, I'm disciplined... I'm friendly and easy going, I take critism well... blah blah blah....


very good advice!


----------



## farmpony84

well Mox.... spill it!


----------



## Moxie

Spill what??

I was online and looked up some tips for interviewers. I wrote up some answers to the most common questions, I'll post those:

*Tell us about yourself.*
I am dedicated, organized, dependable and personable. I throw myself into my work and strive for a job well done. I work well on my own, and as a part of a team. I get along great with everyone I meet, I have a very pleasant attitude, and a very warm personality. 

*What are your greatest strengths?*
I have a strong work ethic. I put 110% into anything that I do, I often times do more than what is asked of me, and have no problem covering for others. I am able to make decisions quickly, and have proven leadership skills. I can work on my own, utilizing time management and organization skills, but also work very well within a team. 

*What are your greatest weaknesses?*
I can be a little too over organized and a little too thorough at times. I tend to check and double check things I am not completely sure about, and sometimes my organization skills get annoying to others.

*Why are you interested in working here?*
I want to learn something new. I wanted to stay away from the common customer service/cashier jobs that I’ve held. I’m ready for a more professional career instead of a job that’ll just simply pay the bills. I’m ready for a career. 

*Why should we hire you?*
I feel that I can make a valuable addition to any company that I step into. I’m a very personable person, I get along great with everyone. I have an eagerness to learn and I catch on quickly. I have a drive to do the very best in whatever I throw myself into and I am dedicated. 

*Where do you see yourself five years from now?*
In a professional career, whether it be in law, or some other area, I am ready to get my professional life started. My goal at this very moment is to be the very best employee that I can be, if given the opportunity.

*What are some of your hobbies?*
I love to ride horses. There is so much going on while up in the saddle. It really makes me think, talk about multitasking! It works my mind as well as my body, I thoroughly enjoy every moment I am riding.

*Would you be willing to pursue an extra certificate or credential?*
Yes. I enjoy school, I like learning new things and expanding my horizons. 

*What were you hoping we'd ask today, but didn't?*

*Do you have any questions for us?*
That type of person do you feel would be best suited for this job? 
What type of environment does this area have?
Do you have any concerns about me as a candidate? 



Any area's where I need improvement?


----------



## farmpony84

Once again... I must call you ... a freak.... with love of course....


----------



## Moxie

You.
Are.
Going.
To.
Give.
Me.
A.
Complex. 


LOL Why am I a freak?!


----------



## farmpony84

Fine. You are an overacheiver.


----------



## Moxie

LOL Much better.


----------



## Moxie

Well, no interview tomorrow. Apparently they 'cant move forward' with filling the position.


----------



## RusticWildFire

Aww! I'm sorry to hear that. Hopefully things work out for you soon!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!! Moxie can stay and play with us longer!!!! :razz:


----------



## Moxie

LOL Thanks for that Dumas!


----------



## DashAwayAll

Keep looking Moxie. If that's what you want to do, don't give up.


----------



## farmpony84

Moxie said:


> Well, no interview tomorrow. Apparently they 'cant move forward' with filling the position.


YEAH! Moxie is not leaving us!


I mean... uh... wow much, that sux.... keep your chin up.... You'll find something...


YEAH! WE STILL HAVE MOXIMO!


----------



## Moxie

OooOoh girls. lol. I love you guys...


So, what is everyone doing for Halloween??


----------



## RusticWildFire

Moxie said:


> OooOoh girls. lol. I love you guys...
> 
> 
> So, what is everyone doing for Halloween??




Celebrating my 21st!! 


How about you?


----------



## farmpony84

trick or treating!


----------



## RusticWildFire

farmpony84 said:


> trick or treating!



Nice! What are you gonna be?


----------



## Moxie

Happy Birthday Rustic!!!!


We're taking Seth Trick or Treating with the rest of my family. Seth is going to be a cowboy (I got him one of those strap on pony's), Tilly is going to be either a Skunk or I got her a little soft saddle with a little stuffed guy mounted to it, and a hat. I am going to be a witch, and Craig is going to be someone with a cleaver threw his head.


----------



## farmpony84

I wanted to be the pink power ranger but Max is supposed to be spiderman but now he wants to be Balto... Mommy wants to dress up too!


----------



## Moxie

You SHOULD dress up! 

I think we all should dress up and post pics!


----------



## farmpony84

On the Farmpony and Moxie Show!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

When Korrie was about 4-5, I made her a spider costume complete with extra legs! I took a white sheet and a jumbo sharpie and made a web on it. We got LOTS of compliments and it was a blast. She loved hugging me and telling me she was "home".... Awwwwwww


----------



## Moxie

Awwwwwwwww ^^^^


I agree....


The Farmpony and Moxie show: The only place to find your Halloween costume pictures!


----------



## RusticWildFire

Great ideas everyone! I haven't dressed up in years!! 

When I was really young I was a bumblebee but I couldn't say bumblebee so I told everyone I was Halloween-a-bum-ba! haha thats one of my moms favorite stories. 

BTW Thanks Moxie!  (Just a week early haha!:wink


----------



## amandaandeggo

hey mox . . . you mind explaining to me what "im joe the plumber" means . . . if feel outta the loop


----------



## Moxie

It's a politics thing. A couples of McCain's add's have people saying "I'm Joe the Plumber". Kind of meaning that Joe the Plumber represents the everyday person.


----------



## amandaandeggo

thanks . . . i was realy confused there for a min . . . i was like . . . ummmm mox ur a girl . . . and ummm i dont think ur a plumber . . . lol


----------



## farmpony84

If it makes you feel any better... I thought it had to do with Larry the Cable guy....


----------



## Moxie

I'll change it soon. lol


----------



## Gingerrrrr

not to change the subject but i think Moxie should become a mod!


----------



## Moxie

LOL And why do you feel I would make a good Mod? 

Btw.. I like Owls. :wink:


----------



## farmpony84

...ahhh... Mox would be a great mod... Unfortunately... She's a mod/administrator of another forum.... She does have lots of love to give though doesnt she????

We love our Mox!


----------



## Moxie

So, because I am a mod/admin of another forum, I cant be a mod here? Even though I post here far more than I post on my own forum!? hahaha


----------



## RusticWildFire

I think Moxie would be a great mod!! 

Also, Moxie! I was thinking about this when there was a lot more talk about your own forum. I was going to ask..what is it? And is anyone allowed to join?


----------



## Moxie

It's just a general forum to disscus what ever. There really isnt one set topic, if there isn't a forum on there, that you'd like, then certainly let me know, and I am sure we can work something out.

And yes, everyone is free to join.


----------



## RusticWildFire

K  Where is it!?


----------



## Moxie

** MOXIE FOR MODERATOR!!! ** lol


Anyway...... YAHOO! is down... grrrrrrr... darn you yahoo... darn you!


----------



## 3neighs

Moxie said:


> Even though I post here far more than I post on my own forum!? hahaha


Yes, it's true.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Moxie said:


> LOL And why do you feel I would make a good Mod?
> 
> Btw.. I like Owls. :wink:



**** owls!

because your awesome of course! why else! :wink:


----------



## Moxie

Gingerrrrr said:


> **** owls!
> 
> because your awesome of course! why else! :wink:



:wink:


----------



## kickshaw

Ok, New Game

Things I love about Moxie

1. Her witty sense of humor
2. Her uncanny ability to sprinkle sarcasm into almost everything
3. The way she cares that I stick to my diet and don't give up
4. Tilly
5. The way she unites everyone
6. Her determination for learning how to ride
7. Her beautiful smile
8. Her one liners that crack me up when I'm at work
9. The way she felt like family within her first 10 posts
10. The way she encourages everyone

I could go on and on...what are your favorite things about Mrs. Moxie?


----------



## JustDressageIt

11. well she's just amazingly awesome!
12. she has a cool name
13. she brightens the chat room
14. she brightens the chat
15. her determination to ride is something I have to mention again!
16. her adorable son
17. how she's been to heck and back, and is an inspiration
18. her passion for life
19. her wit. 
20. when she wants something done, she gets it done!


----------



## my2geldings

21. Her braveness(yes it's a word)
22. Her honesty
23. Her fantastic friendship and a great leader
24. How kind and honest she is
25. Her dedication to learning
26. Her spunkyness
27. How gorgeous she is! the most beautiful eyes I have ever seen:shock:
28. Her positive attitude
29. Her kindness
30. A blessing to me, to have such a fantastic friendship with her.


----------



## Moxie

Okay you guys, you're seriously making me blush.


----------



## shooter

Moxie said:


> Okay you guys, you're seriously making me blush.


31. How cute she is when she blushes
32. How she says don't make me hurt you in a very mouse like voice
33. How every time I think of her I smile
34. How happy I am to know that I have found my best friend in her
35. Buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. it is an inside joke :wink:
36. How she can melt away an entire days worth of stress with one smile
37. How I melt when she hugs me
38. Her willingness to try new things, and stick to them.
39. How she can take it as well as dish it out, 
40. How it warms my heart to know I will be spending the rest of my life with my best friend.

Love you Moxie, your hubby.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

41. She has gotten her hubby on a horse.
42. She has her Hubby on the WORLD WIDE WEB confessing his love for her....
43. She doesn't let life run her...VERY COOL BJ!!! I adore you!!!


----------



## RusticWildFire

shooter said:


> 31. How cute she is when she blushes
> 32. How she says don't make me hurt you in a very mouse like voice
> 33. How every time I think of her I smile
> 34. How happy I am to know that I have found my best friend in her
> 35. Buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. it is an inside joke :wink:
> 36. How she can melt away an entire days worth of stress with one smile
> 37. How I melt when she hugs me
> 38. Her willingness to try new things, and stick to them.
> 39. How she can take it as well as dish it out,
> 40. How it warms my heart to know I will be spending the rest of my life with my best friend.
> 
> Love you Moxie, your hubby.



Awww!! That is so sweet


----------



## RusticWildFire

Sorry about the double post!

44. She knows how to make people feel welcome
45. She's just so nice!
46. She knows how to make people feel included
47. Her willingness to try new things and stick to them (yep, had to repeat it)
48. Her obvious love for her son and husband
49. Her determination


----------



## Moxie

Seriously... you guys have made me cry.. 

Oye, I really needed to read those things, thank you all very much!


Btw.. Love you too, hubby.


----------



## farmpony84

Is the game over? I didn't post how I love Moxie!


----------



## RusticWildFire

Naw, I think you could still post! I didn't see a limit


----------



## farmpony84

her eyes
her sense of humor
her obnoxious smart alec-y ness
her study ethics (teehee)
.....I'm hungry, I have to go to lunch.... be back...

I JUST PLAIN ADORE HER!


----------



## amandaandeggo

awwwwww . . . . ohh and have a nice lunch


----------



## Moxie

*hugs* i love you guys!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Mox...You keep your chin up!! I'm not saying this all sweet and lovingly... I'm being rather callous actually. 

You have been through so much....(I can't cuss, mod) crap in your life that this (again no cussing:evil "guy" can't even make a ripple. He's a waste of your precious time. You've been through worse and yet continue to love and help all of us!!!! HE CAN'T BREAK YOU!!!!

*Throw the troll under the bridge where he belongs and WALK ON!!!!*

You know I love you but don't let this -xanti-cussing) bunghole, drag you down a second longer........

You are a hot, gorgeous, well endowed beauty!!!! Don't crawl in a self-deprecating hole!!!!!!!!

Strut that hot (not gonna cuss:wink tush and enjoy life!!!!!

I LOVE YOU MOXIE!!!!!!!!! ((((((((((HUGGLES))))))))))))))


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Sorry for the intervention.... I miss your laughter and sence of humor....*smiles sheepishly hoping like heck I wasn't too harsh*


----------



## Moxie

Not to harsh at all! I'll get back to me, it'll just take some time to do so. All the support I have got has been great, and there is nothing wrong with a little tough love! :wink:


----------



## farmpony84

I just farted


----------



## Moxie

I Love You.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I just spent 48 minutes on line with HP to fix my sound issue...Ya know what??? I didn't have my speakers as my default sound system... DUH!!!! 

I'm such a tool sometimes!!! :shock: It took me half a second to fix the problem and 47minutes to get there.....................Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## farmpony84

that's kind of funny...


----------



## RegalCharm

I hope they didn't charge you for the tech help.

But you can look at it this way, You probably brightened
up that technicians day. :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

...at least it wasnt me! teehee...


----------



## farmpony84

MOXIE! I stole one of your man's carrots! OH YEAH!!! teehee...


----------



## Moxie

LOL I'm sure he'll be heart broken.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Thank goodness it was just HP's online support. The tech was super nice and laughed it off with me....:roll:


I don't like stealing carrots... I haven't taken any.....lol.....


----------



## farmpony84

I like it... it's fun... I won't like it when people take mine... then I will be sad... but for now... I like the criminal element!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

You're a naughty naughty girl!!! :lol:


----------



## amandaandeggo

omg I feel outta the loop again mox . . . who is this man to which farmpony is refering to? . . . hehehehe I can speak smarty pants LOL


----------



## Moxie

My husband=shooter


----------



## amandaandeggo

LOL I didnt know he was on here . . . hehehe I was all confused


----------



## Moxie

He's more in the debates, but he's had a few posts here as well.


----------



## farmpony84

amandaandeggo said:


> omg I feel outta the loop again mox . . . who is this man to which farmpony is refering to? . . . hehehehe I can speak smarty pants LOL


****! OMIGOSH.. that just sounds dirty when you ask it like that!


----------



## Moxie

I made the ole man put up christmas lights today. It seems too early to be thinking about that type of thing... ugh.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I refuse to admit that I'm thinking about christmas, but I was at a thrift shop and picked up a really pretty christmas table cloth and a runner for my coffee table and a super cool tin christmas tree candle holder/lantern thingy.......*sigh*


----------



## Moxie

Amy, your puppy is super cute! I want her!!

I love christmas shopping... loooooooooooooooooove it.


----------



## RusticWildFire

I'm not a big fan of shopping unless it's shopping at Fleet Farm!! I LOVE that store


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Tilly ain't got nothin' on Boots.......Muahahahaha...LOL...J/k

Actually I was thinking of Tilly today while I was at Wal-Mart...They have these little coats there...and the one that caught my eye was a pink fake-suede one that had a brown furry collar...but the kicker was it was a western-type jacket!!!!! With the points on the back of the jacket!!!!

OMGOSH... It was A D O R A B L E !!!!! 


Boo... I checked Wally-world on line and they don't have a pic...It was so cute......


----------



## 3neighs

RusticWildFire said:


> I'm not a big fan of shopping unless it's shopping at Fleet Farm!! I LOVE that store


For me it's Tractor Supply Co.









Amy, your pooch _is_ pretty darn cute.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I have Tractor supply and Race Bros here...lol...Yep...I love those 2 stores...but then my hubby's feed store carries horse supplies and I get a discount there.......SPOILED I AM!!!!


----------



## Moxie

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> Tilly ain't got nothin' on Boots.......Muahahahaha...LOL...J/k
> 
> Actually I was thinking of Tilly today while I was at Wal-Mart...They have these little coats there...and the one that caught my eye was a pink fake-suede one that had a brown furry collar...but the kicker was it was a western-type jacket!!!!! With the points on the back of the jacket!!!!
> 
> OMGOSH... It was A D O R A B L E !!!!!
> 
> 
> Boo... I checked Wally-world on line and they don't have a pic...It was so cute......


OMGOSH, that does sound super cute! I might have to look and see if I can find it up here. Tilly has 2 jackets, one for the barn, and one for 'good' lol And she has tons of sweaters... She's so spoiled!


----------



## Moxie

Where the heck is Jenny, and why does she hate me so?


----------



## farmpony84

NO NO! JENNY LOVES THE MOXINATOR! I've been busy at work becuase of the new fiscal year... I'm home sick.. cough right now and my home computer is poopie so I snuck over to my parents house to use my dads computer for a few minutes just so that I can share the love! I cleaned my house for a while too and I still need to clean my barn and maybe ride my horses... teehee... BUT I think I'm going to make my mom come over and clean stalls today, it is, after all, Wednsday and this IS her day to clean stalls! 

SNEEZE... I hate this darn snot river that Dumas shared over the internet! Meaniehead!


----------



## Moxie

OoOoooOooh!!! I was getting so worried about you!!!! I hope things slow down a bit so you can come back and play with us soon. Tell someone to get over to your house and fix that darn puter!


----------



## farmpony84

it's the wireless connection... I'm in a mediocre coverage range. I think I might take it back and go with sattelite... it's my last option..... 

Going home to take a shower now... (havent done that yet...)


----------



## Moxie

I just bought a butt load of steaks. Ugh!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

****... I was wondering where the snot river went when it left my house!!! Sorry Jenny! 

Steaks.....MmMmMmMmm, Whens the BBQ? I'll bring the beer!!!


----------



## Moxie

Good lord, I have like 12 lbs of t-bones and those bacon wrapped steaks.. oye.. Imma have to have a party just to get rid of it all.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Freeze those artery clogging beauties and tidy up the guest room.....I'm coming over!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moxie

We're having t-bones tonight, probably the last night we'll be grilling. :-(


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Aww man...I can't get up there tonight!!!! 

When I lived in Iowa we would bundle up and grill when it was snowing!!! hahahha...It was fun and we'd huddle up next to the grill!!! 

Now that I'm further south, I don't mess with it when it's cold out...I'm old and boring now!!! ( Or maybe I was just young and broke and if we actually had steak to grill we were going to grill it come hell or high water!!!)


----------



## RusticWildFire

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> ( Or maybe I was just young and broke and if we actually had steak to grill we were going to grill it come hell or high water!!!)



lol thats Ryan and I  We have a tiny little grill. We put it in our window well (We are in the basement of an apartment building) And yep, we're gonna grill all year round! YUM


----------



## Moxie

We have a monster 3 burner grill.


Oooh... steaks are done!


----------



## 3neighs

I wanna get drunk.


----------



## Moxie

Ooh yes... drinks!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

3neighs said:


> I wanna get drunk.


Pity we are so far away from each other... I've had an exausting day, I would probably help you in your quest tonight!!!


----------



## RusticWildFire

as would I...I need a break from school. That would be a good break 

And I just got done cutting my boyfriends hair...I've never cut hair before..that was nerve wracking! Ahh!


----------



## Moxie

LOL Ask shooter to tell you about the time I buzzed his hair!


----------



## 3neighs

> Pity we are so far away from each other... I've had an exausting day, I would probably help you in your quest tonight!!! :razz:





> as would I...I need a break from school. That would be a good break


----------



## RusticWildFire

Shooter! Tell me about the time Moxie buzzed your hair


----------



## farmpony84

I don't drink... I'm not capable... one beer and I'm a giggle monster...

I like caffeine though, mountain dew and chocolate is a really good combo...

I have a really fancy grill... I bought it for my Hubby for his birthday last year... he put it together last month.... we haevnt used it yet... We use our charcoal grill at all the horse shows though......

Mox, Can you make mine medium??? I like my cow dead....


----------



## shooter

Well it was a case of missing the gaurd. Moxie had agreed to give me a clipping since I was getting shaggy. Well she had put it off so I descided to start things myself. I had done all the big stuff but needed things trimmed up and straitend out. Through a lack of communication when Moxie went to trim the back of my head she did not see there was no gaurd on the clipper. I had a reverse mohawk going part way up the back of my head. As soon as she releasied that I had 1/32 of an inch long hair there she stopped. As soon as I saw the look in her eyes I knew something had happend. She did the best she could to fix it but I had a really wierd looking head of hair for a while. Now it is one of the few things I can give her a hard time on with BUZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.


----------



## Moxie

farmpony84 said:


> Mox, Can you make mine medium??? I like my cow dead....


The ole man does the grillin in these parts. He's the steak master!

The last time I tried to light a grill, I walked away missing part of my arm hair, and half an eyebrow.


----------



## RusticWildFire

shooter said:


> Well it was a case of missing the gaurd. Moxie had agreed to give me a clipping since I was getting shaggy. Well she had put it off so I descided to start things myself. I had done all the big stuff but needed things trimmed up and straitend out. Through a lack of communication when Moxie went to trim the back of my head she did not see there was no gaurd on the clipper. I had a reverse mohawk going part way up the back of my head. As soon as she releasied that I had 1/32 of an inch long hair there she stopped. As soon as I saw the look in her eyes I knew something had happend. She did the best she could to fix it but I had a really wierd looking head of hair for a while. Now it is one of the few things I can give her a hard time on with BUZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.



lol!! Thats the type of thing I am so scared of! Cutting something too short on accident and therefore messing everything up! Cuz he doesn't have real long hair, just the basics, couple inches long...not much room for error there. If somethin was messed up it'd be pretty obvious! It turned out well though. He's happy


----------



## kickshaw

i did an inverted mohawk on the ex bf once...starting in the middle of his forehead and going back...the clippers quit/blew up before i was past his ears. :lol:


----------



## RusticWildFire

kickshaw said:


> i did an inverted mohawk on the ex bf once...starting in the middle of his forehead and going back...the clippers quit/blew up before i was past his ears. :lol:



hahaha oh dear! We were using regular scissors :roll: dumb I know.. So we ran to WalMart at 10:00 at night with his hair half cut to get hair cutting scissors :lol: I was surprised he was up for that.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Bill has never had a professional haircut since we have been together.

I always do it. We have gone from scissors {read mullets were still in}to now using clippers {post mullet era}. We shave him guard-less all summer. He lets it grow in the winter...I'm always saying..DUH...Wear a hat and asking to shave him again. In fact if I can get him to hold still he's due for a buzz now!

Any-who I love that buzzed head! The thing tho is that my hubby is a big, white, blond haired, blue eyed man with a very deep voice and a fairly long untrimmed goatee...He's actually kind of (arian nation looking)....But I love that. He's totally not a bad guy..He's just intimidating to look at sometimes. Think exact opposite of metro-sexual. I don't know if I could handle a man that's "prettier" than me.:lol:

Hmmm.. Never really thought about it before but I guess I like the caveman/macho guys....


----------



## amandaandeggo

hahaha i dont think this counts but Eggo is getting body clipped tomorow . . . have you ever seen it when they clip shapes and stuff on to the horses hindquarters . . . well i cant decide what Eggo is gonna get . . . hes getting somthing . . . . hmmmmm???? any ideas . . . im realy good with a set of clippers . . . and Eggo wont move an inch unless i ask him to


----------



## RusticWildFire

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> Bill has never had a professional haircut since we have been together.



Thats what Ryan is aiming for. He told me while I was cutting it that eventually I'll just get so used to it it wont bother me anymore and I was like...uh what??... thats what professionals are for (I was still really nervous at this point). And he said that he wont have to go because I'll always just cut it for him :roll: 
He refuses to go to a salon or barber here. He goes to a lady at home that cuts his whole families hair but wont find someone up here to do it. He'd rather just suffer with long hair. Go figure, resistant to change. :-|


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I was nervous too... But it does get easier. I just kind of started with what I called a knuckle cut. I held his hair between my fingers and cut it to my knuckle length, then on the sides I cut it a little shorter using the first knuckle (the one closest to the fingernail) as a guide. Then we went to clippers, using a 3/4" guard, then the 1/2" guard, then the 1/4" guard then one day we just decided...lets try it without the guard!!! Bill has been hooked ever since. Well, that and he almost ALWAYS wears a ball cap of some sort. 

The home haircutting actually started when he went to the barber shop and they charged him $14 for a hair cut. LOL...he was ticked off because he only used to pay $8. :roll: <again, we were dirt poor when we first started off>

I have then taken off and started cutting all my kid's hair. 2 boys, they get the clippers! Korrie has long straight hair...that's just usually a trim and then a tiny amout of fringe in the front. Nicole has long curly hair that we layer. I "cheated" and took her to a salon and watched like a hawk how the hairdresser was sectioning off her hair and cutting it. It's really not that hard. 

I don't even go to the salon...I let my hair grow to past shoulder length and then cut about 3" off then let it grow again...lol 

I wonder how much we have saved not paying for haircuts for 6 people over the course of the past 7 years???


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Sorry for the double post but I forgot to add that if you search youtube they actually have some good videos on haircutting that might help you to boost your confidence ! ;-)


----------



## Moxie

I woke up to a Winter Wonderland this morning.

Pics coming soon.


----------



## farmpony84

Hubby does not trust me with scissors...


----------



## RusticWildFire

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> I wonder how much we have saved not paying for haircuts for 6 people over the course of the past 7 years???




I bet you have saved a lot! 
I was feeling better by the end. I just kind of put it between my fingers and try to cut the same off each time lol. It looks alright so I think I did okay. 
I'll have to watch some youtube videos!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

farmpony84 said:


> Hubby does not trust me with scissors...


 
Oddly enough, that doesn't really surprize me!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

how are the puppies doing??? me and these dang double posts!!! I'll stop.


Moxie, I saw on the news you were getting snow!! How exciting!!!


----------



## farmpony84

What puppies? Mine... I think he's dying. The vets gave me antibiotics but... I don't know... It looks bad for the Flash... My fingers are crossed though.....


----------



## RusticWildFire

Aww! Farmpony! I hope not!!

Moxie is getting snow? No fair! I want snoww!!


----------



## 3neighs

I am a mad woman with clippers/scissors. Everybody here must succumb to my madness. Husband, girls, dogs, horses, goat...

I, however, will pay big bucks to get my hair cut. Is that wrong?

Sorry to hear about Flash, FP.


----------



## Moxie

Jenny, I'm sorry to hear about the Flash, I wish him well.

We are getting snow! I heard Seth get up this morning and run to the living room, and then run to my bed room. He burst through the door and SCREAMS "MOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMY!!!!!!!!!! IT'S SNOWING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" He was so excited.

I couldn't resist, I had to go take the pack outside. This was Tilly's first snow, and she just LOVED it. She was so cute butt tuckin' around the yard like crazy.

No, she isn't pee'ing, she just didnt want to sit.








He is so darn cute!








Playing a little fetch








My kids








Ruger, the kisses thief


----------



## RusticWildFire

Moxie I'm so jealous you have snow!!! It's coming our way this weekend though ! YESS!

Adorable pictures


----------



## farmpony84

70 here baby! Lovely, lovely day!!!

Flash seems to be a little better actually... maybe he will pull through.....


----------



## RusticWildFire

Ooo I like snow..but I also like 70s (no higher, no lower unless there will be snow). It's a tossup..but I've seen enough warm weather for a few months I think I'm ready to ski!

I really hope Flash pulls through! I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## RusticWildFire

Sooo I just looked outside and it is SNOWING!!! Yeah!!!


----------



## Moxie

Yay snow!


----------



## farmpony84

70 again and flash got out of bed w/out help this afternoon... still running a fever and still being hand fed but... he got up on his own........

rode ri-ri, he was a good boy... cleaned all my stalls... watered my horses... scooped litter boxes.... need to vaccuum... don't wanna...


----------



## Moxie

Good job! I took Seth to see a movie.


----------



## amandaandeggo

what movie


----------



## farmpony84

Me and Max saw Madagascar II....


----------



## 3neighs

> Me and Max saw Madagascar II...


How was it? We loved the first one.


----------



## Moxie

Thats what Seth and I saw yesterday, it was pretty good. If you liked the first, you'll like the second, IMO.

ETA: I GOT MY FIRST SADDLE TODAY!!! *does a little jigg*


----------



## 3neighs

> ETA: I GOT MY FIRST SADDLE TODAY!!! *does a little jigg*


Yay! That's a big deal! I'm currently trying to find one that will fit my extra wide arab.:roll:


----------



## RusticWildFire

Yay! Congrats Moxie! 



Also, do your writers have any plans for more games coming up on this show? :wink:


----------



## Moxie

I posted pics of the saddle I got for myself and the saddle I got for Seth in the tack and equipment section of the site. 

Rustic, if you want to play a game, and have one in mind, let er rip! :wink:


----------



## RusticWildFire

Nothin in mind yet. I'll see what I can think of though. 

I'm gonna have to jump over and see your saddle!


----------



## Moxie

I also got a new girth and a lasso for Seth's room. I feel like SUCH a horse person now!


----------



## farmpony84

I must go see the pix of the new saddle!

I liked Madagascar, there were some previews for a couple movies I'll enjoy seeing out there though.... We also got to tour the theatre (it was my neices brithdya party)... we had fun....


----------



## 3neighs

I've got a game. Okay, each poster names five things the previous poster suggested and then suggests five things to name for the next poster...

...for example:

I'll name five horse colors:

1.bay
2.buckskin
3.gray
4.tobiano
5.palamino

Now, next poster, list five horse movies:

(Don't forget to tell the next poster what to list. They don't have to all be horse related.)

I"m going to go check out Moxie's saddle now!


----------



## farmpony84

1. My friend flicka
2. Hidalgo
3. Black Beauty
4. National Velvet
5. The black stallion

name 5 brands of saddles (english or western, or both)


----------



## Moxie

1. Wintec
2. Circle Y
3. Billy Cook
4. Dakota Pleasure
5. Big Horn

Name 5 Robbin Williams movies.


----------



## RegalCharm

Death to Smoochy

Bicentennial Man

Patch Adams

Flubber

Mrs. Doubtfire



Name five parts of a horses body


----------



## 3neighs

1. poll
2. withers
3. flank
4. pastern
5. fetlock

Name five things in your refrigerator...


----------



## farmpony84

chicken salad
over ripe tomatoes
syrup
eggs
sausage

name five breeds of dogs


----------



## Moxie

Lab
Bulldog
Boarder Collie
Collie
German Sheppard 

Name five different methods of Birth Control. lol


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

abstnance
condoms
the pill
rythm
nuva ring 



Name 5 types of flooring...


----------



## farmpony84

Hardwood
Tile
Linoleaum
Carpet
Granite

name five types of piercings


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I'm going to skip this round...I just wanted to share. 

Last night we took the kids to see Madagascar 2. It was really cute!!!!
While we were in the "city" we were pulling up to a stoplight and it turned yellow, Bill was driving and I was in the passenger seat with my purse and jacket on the floor between my feet. Bill wasn't slowing the suburban down as fast as I would have liked and I dug my heels down, sat deep in my seat an pulled back on my imaginary reins...****....I was seriously trying to slow down my horse!!!!! hahahahahaha! I was preparing for that popping stop that a horse does when you pull up hard or try to stop short. Bill just looked at me over his sunglasses and gave me that "what the heck are you doing look". I cracked up and the kids saw what I did and all started laughing. It was SO funny because none of us were talking. We were all just listening to my new Willie Nelson Cd and singing along.


Oh...Moxie, Remember that doggie vest I told you about at walmart... I was grocery shopping to day and took a picture of it!!! 

I'll have to download the photos for ya!!!


----------



## Moxie

Oh I got this one!

Ear
Nose
Eyebrow
Lip
Hood

Name 5 names in the Bible


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Matthew
Mark
Luke
John
Elisha

Name 5 female names from the Bible!!!


----------



## 3neighs

OMG, Amy, that is too funny! Once, when I picked my daughter up from her classroom she wasn't moving fast enough and I "clucked" at her like I do to Stella. Her teacher looked at me probably in the same way your husband looked at you. 

Okay, female names:

Mary
Joanna
Martha
Bethany
Ruth

Name five facial markings on horses...


----------



## RusticWildFire

Star
Stripe
Snip
Blaze
Bald Face

Name 5 colors of a horse


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Blaze
Star
Snip
Stripe
...........I just went brain dead......

Can I say hair whorl??



I cluck at my kids too!!! :lol: Not to mention "rein" them through a heavy crowd by the hood on their jacket!









Moxie...This is the doggie jacket I thought about getting boots. I just can't seem to buy it though. I think dog clothes are kinda silly, but this is just SO perfect for my western tastes!!!!


----------



## Moxie

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> Blaze
> Star
> Snip
> Stripe
> ...........I just went brain dead......
> 
> Can I say hair whorl??
> 
> 
> 
> I cluck at my kids too!!! :lol: Not to mention "rein" them through a heavy crowd by the hood on their jacket!
> 
> View attachment 928
> 
> 
> Moxie...This is the doggie jacket I thought about getting boots. I just can't seem to buy it though. I think dog clothes are kinda silly, but this is just SO perfect for my western tastes!!!!



Oh my gosh, that is super cute!!!!! I would so get it. SHE NEEDS IT!

I always thought that dog clothes were silly too, but thats til I got Atilla. She wuvs her sweaters. lol


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

LOL... She needs it like I need another hole in my head!!! :lol:

What was really funny is that my 5yo was looking at my like " Why are you taking pictures in wal-mart?"  I told him the truth...I wanted to show Moxie this jacket. He asked why can't she just come to Wal-Mart and look at it?!?! hahaha...OH the things we do for our forum families!!!


----------



## Moxie

Awwww.. I wanna give your widdle boy a huggle! 

I havent seen those in the wal-marts around here. You KNOW I'd have one if they had em here. 

I've taken pictures of stuff in the store too. Just the other day I was taking pics on my phone in Fleet Farm. lol


----------



## farmpony84

Mary
Abigail
Rebecca
Elisabeth
Hannah


----------



## farmpony84

farmpony84 said:


> Mary
> Abigail
> Rebecca
> Elisabeth
> Hannah


 
oops..I got behind 5 colors of a horse
Black
Bay
Sorrel
Chestnut
Grey

Name 5 training methods


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I thought my way was the only one!!!!

hahahaha


----------



## amandaandeggo

hahaha i made kissy noises at my bf the one time . . . and i think he actualy liked it . . . when i explained he was like ohhh i dont mind . . . lol


----------



## RusticWildFire

lol I cluck at my nephews sometimes. And when my dog was alive I clucked at her too.


----------



## Moxie

Shooter clucks at the dogs and the kid.


The funny thing is..........

..................................He's not the rider in the family.


----------



## Moxie

Hello Lovelies.


So, last night, the ole man got all of his gun building tools out. He has put together a few rifles, and is starting a new one. He needed to modify one of his old ones, so he decided that the living room would be the best place for that. I think he got grease on my rug. :-x

On a lighter note, I'm making CHILI!! Yum!


----------



## kickshaw

mmmm...perfect day for chili!

I just had a bowl of gumbo myself!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I made chili last night...I'm blaming the not so fresh air on the dogs!!!!


----------



## RusticWildFire

lol Dumas!

We are making spaghetti tonight. Yum. I'm starving!!!


----------



## farmpony84

I don't wanna cook...

I just got busted! Hubby is out of country and STILL busted me going to the krispy kreme! Darn online banking!!!!


----------



## Moxie

bwhaha!


----------



## RusticWildFire

Darn it!! haha.


----------



## Moxie

Those are the times when you pay with CASH! lol


----------



## RusticWildFire

lol yup. 

Maybe he's just jealous though :wink:


----------



## farmpony84

....Moxie?....


----------



## Moxie

Yep.....

It was short lived, but...... 

......No need to be searching for a new co-host.


----------



## amandaandeggo

yep yep


----------



## RusticWildFire

YESSSS!! I'm happy!  So, disregard my post on your saddle thread!  *hugs* HIII!


----------



## Moxie

*spralls out on the couch... Pulls wedgy outta her butt* Sooo.. Whats good?


----------



## 3neighs

Pecan pie. Mmmm.


----------



## farmpony84

Oh no no, here Mox, let me do that for you... want me to take your shoes off? How about a cushion? Want me to fluff your cushion? I can fluff your cushion? 

How about a tampon dunked in vodka?

DID ANYONE HEAR THAT ON THE NEWS TODAY?

Teenage girls dunking their tampons in vodka to get drunk at school...

Somebody explain that one to me please....


----------



## 3neighs

farmpony84 said:


> Teenage girls dunking their tampons in vodka to get drunk at school...


What the...! :shock:


----------



## Moxie

First of all, Peach pie is the bee's knees.

Second..... I've seen the tampon dunked in vodka on I think an episode of CSI. The chick wanted to appear to be free from drinking, but in fact she would dunk her tampon in vodka, insert it, and her body would absorb it that way. If it works, I have NO clue. It seems that it should work though.


----------



## farmpony84

I would think it would burn...or sting...


----------



## kickshaw

my goodness. :shock:


----------



## Moxie

Well you have to wonder.....

The person who is willing to stick a vodka soaked tampon up their va-jay-jay, might be used to burning (itching, seeping) down in that area anyway. lol


----------



## shooter

Well some women finally found the way to beat the breathalyzer!


----------



## Moxie

^^^ Yourrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr mah husband. lol


----------



## farmpony84

if it was on CSI... was she dead?


----------



## Moxie

Um, yea, I think she did die? I think it was the episode with Kathy Seagel (Peg from Married with Children).


----------



## RusticWildFire

farmpony84 said:


> Teenage girls dunking their tampons in vodka to get drunk at school...




Ooh my..

eww....

why...?


----------



## Moxie

I'm trying to get my PM box to 500 PM's..... Im at about 150 now. lol


----------



## 3neighs

I'll go send you another one.


----------



## amandaandeggo

omg . . . ive never heard of that before . . . ummmm way to go farmpony put bad ideas into ohhh sooo inocent teenage mind . . . jk jk


----------



## Moxie

*snort*

Thats kind of like saying:

"Marylin Manson made me kick the puppy, mom."

:wink:



BTW, thanks 3NEIGHS! lol I'm up to 165 now.


----------



## sempre_cantando

Well... alcohol is easily absorbed through body membranes. However, would the small amount of alcohol that could be absorbed in a tampon actually be enough to make somebody drunk? I'm not a regular drinker so perhaps somebody knows more about it than me...


----------



## shooter

I remember the CSI that they had that on. The person that was doing it was an alcoholic. She did it so that she could appear to be off of the sauce but was getting enough booze to keep from going into withdraws. 

Keep this in mind. When you drink your stomach and digestive system get first chance at the alcohol. That may break it down more than a direct absorption. 

I remember someone that had 2 shot glasses and poured the shot from one to the other and licked out the empty one. He just kept transferring from one to the other and licking the empty one. He passed out about half way though the shot. It was because his mouth absorbed the alcohol and not the stomach.


----------



## farmpony84

amandaandeggo said:


> omg . . . ive never heard of that before . . . ummmm way to go farmpony put bad ideas into ohhh sooo inocent teenage mind . . . jk jk


 
Oh I feel so powerful! 

Hey...did you hear about the kids that are stripping all their clothes off and running through the halls of their highschool completely naked?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

By inserting a alcohol soaked tampon the alcohol is absorbed directly into the blood stream without going through your organs to be filterd. Much less alcohol is needed to make you drunk. 

Same thing with snorting alcohol. The membranes in your nose absorb the alcohol directly into the blood stream. 

That's why snorting drugs gives a better high than smoking them.

As a disclaimer to all of this discussion...The tampon thing and snorting anything is terribly dangerous... There is no way to regulate the amout of substance being absorbed by your body and you could create a situation where alcohol poisoning would be of great concern. If you drink, your body is more likely to throw up if you become toxic...Barfing is a natural reaction to toxins in the body...Which is a good thing. Barfing can save your life, membrane absorbtion is a lot more dangerous. Don't do it.


----------



## RusticWildFire

Soo my curiosity got the best of me on this one and I looked it up and I found a clip from the show doctors

http://videogum.com/archives/morning-zoo/the-doctors-explore-the-trend_034321.html?utm_source=bb&utm_medium=mc

Pretty interesting

...it's really bad for you!!


----------



## farmpony84

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> Same thing with snorting alcohol. The membranes in your nose absorb the alcohol directly into the blood stream.
> 
> 
> 
> OK... Now I *KNOW* that has to sting!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Most anything snorted stings!


----------



## Moxie

I used to snort pixie stix and smarties back in highshool. lol WHAT A TARD!


----------



## farmpony84

did they make you smarter?


----------



## farmpony84

if you are over 70 you can fly to mexico and get viagra for free....


----------



## Moxie

farmpony84 said:


> did they make you smarter?


Well obviously not. lol


----------



## Moxie

Well, I'm crabby.


----------



## RusticWildFire

I've been crabby the last few days. Finally not today!  I'm just REALLY stressed out. Today was an awesome day though!

But..I'm exhausted..just trying to skim through quick on posts then heading to bed...2 hrs of sleep last night and tonight will be around 4 if I can get to bed soon enough! 


*hugs* feel better Moxie!


----------



## RegalCharm

farmpony84 said:


> if you are over 70 you can fly to mexico and get viagra for free....


 

Mexico bound. ooops I ain't 70 yet. :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

...sniff....


----------



## 3neighs

Did you fart again?


----------



## Moxie

Is that what that smell is??


----------



## RegalCharm

a fox goes to his own burrow first.


----------



## RusticWildFire

HI Everyone!


----------



## Moxie

Hello!

I'm tired.. I have homework yet to do, and then try to get to bed early because I have another job interview in the morning. ugh.

I hate job hunting, it makes me feel so........ worthless.


----------



## farmpony84

AAH! It's going to snow! IT'S GOING TO SNOW!

I have to go, I must get to the grocery store! I need MILK... I need BREAD... I NEED TOILET PAPER!

AAAAHHH!

It's going to snow!!!!


----------



## Moxie

You know, people like that who freak out about snow and RUSH off to the store to stock up for the next 6 months really annoy me.

Oh, not you Jenny.... Just everyone in my area. lol


----------



## RusticWildFire

We are finally getting snow! I'm so excited. It's so pretty! We need more though. The grass is poking out through most of the snow and the roads are yucky brown slush...


----------



## Moxie

I think my dog can sing jingle bells. lol


----------



## kickshaw

Yes, but can she fart jingle bells???

I've always wondered why when the weather gets bad people buy bread, milk, and eggs....if the electricity were to go out...how on earth are you going to keep it cold? and bread is so perishable...makes no sense to me!


----------



## RegalCharm

I was asleep till 5:30, then the phone starts ringing.

it was the hi school calling. We will be on a 2 hour weather delay
this morning. (the school has an automated phone system
so they can call all the parents of kids in the whole school
system).

I looked out the window and can still see the grass above the snow.

When I was a kid, the only times that we had weather delays or cancellations was when the school bus didn't show up.

the bus drivers and road crews were like the snow plow driver
in the movie Snow Day. They enjoyed getting out and clearing the
roads off so the kiddies could Go to School. :lol:


----------



## RegalCharm

kickshaw said:


> I've always wondered why when the weather gets bad people buy bread, milk, and eggs....if the electricity were to go out...how on earth are you going to keep it cold? and bread is so perishable...makes no sense to me!


they are probably the ones having the fender benders.

if it is cold outside and snow on the ground, keeping it cold is
no problem. Keeping the coffee hot is the important part. :lol:


----------



## Moxie

Her farts smell super bad, so that isn't a cute little trick I want to instill. lol

We're actually in a part of the area where if there were too much snow, ice or even wind, we could lose power, and possibly be out for several hours. We had that happen last summer, the power was out for a good 4-6 hrs. But in the winter, that could spell disaster!


----------



## farmpony84

I didnt' go to the store and the snow didnt come...:-(


----------



## Moxie

It's still early winter my dear! 


Now... I'm bored... ugh... Homework.


----------



## Johnswife

Moxie said:


> It's still early winter my dear!
> 
> 
> Now... I'm bored... ugh... Homework.


 
Homework?? NO!! Oh Moxie, honey, you mustn't give up that easily. There's so much life has to offer. Don't sink to doing homework!!! Because if you did I'd have to go do my job. And I really don't wanna...... :lol:


----------



## Moxie

*submits to arm twisting*

LOL


I'm actually trying to figure out how I can add a little something to my saddle.


----------



## farmpony84

I had a flat tire... so ...

My dually has a flat.... my camero has a tail light out... my suburban is running on a spare...

Geuss it's time to borrow dads car... so much cheaper then fixing....


----------



## Moxie

*snort* You'll break his car too!!!!!


Have dad fix the flat.


----------



## farmpony84

...yeah.... I'll get the burban fixed the tire place... He can fix the camero and I'll put air in the dually and I'll STILL borrow his car... so there!


----------



## Moxie

Welllllllllllllllllllllll I guess you told me! 


Now. Come over do my homework, clean my house, pick up my front yard, play with my dogs and clean out my car so I can go riding. :-|


----------



## farmpony84

*thankyou moxie for my superest ever siggy!!!*


----------



## RusticWildFire

AWW you guys have such pretty siggies! I'm jealous. I need to find time and find a program to make one.


----------



## Moxie

YOU ARE VERY WELCOME!!!!


I like yours better than mine. lol


----------



## free_sprtd

ugh i want one!??!? oh and 

*CONGRATS ON 100 PAGES!!*


----------



## Moxie

Welllllllllll Free_sprtd You can probably twist my arm enough into making you one.



Oh yea! 100 pages!!! Seems like we should have an Anniversary party or something?


----------



## farmpony84

100 PAGES!!! HOW AWESOME!!!!

makes me wanna sing..

I was just listening to Jesse's girl... I used to love that song, I wanted to be Jesse's girl...


----------



## Moxie

Well you stumped me. I have NO clue as to how you got your sig so big.


----------



## farmpony84

I can't even see my sig... it's gone...


----------



## Moxie

Lol where did it go?!


----------



## farmpony84

it was too big...


----------



## Moxie

Darn it. If you want I can resize it.


----------



## kickshaw

RegalCharm said:


> they are probably the ones having the fender benders.
> 
> if it is cold outside and snow on the ground, keeping it cold is
> no problem. Keeping the coffee hot is the important part. :lol:


I guess it's a difference in geography then - in georgia, when the power goes out due to snow, it stays out for a while...meanwhile, we get temps in the 40's and 50's


----------



## farmpony84

it's 30 something here and i'm cold.


----------



## kickshaw

we interrupt this programming to bring you a special alert:

There are now over 1,000 posts on the Farmpony and Moxie show

We now return you to your regularly scheduled programming


----------



## farmpony84

Please join us tomorrow for special geust appearances by... (TBD)


----------



## Moxie

I dropped off my saddle at the dudes house. :-| I miss it.


----------



## farmpony84

get it back!


----------



## Moxie

I will next week, he's doing stuff to it. lol


----------



## farmpony84

New game...

Scariest movies...

The Ring


----------



## Moxie

Death to Smoochie 


lol


----------



## farmpony84

...was that a joke?.... (I need a smiley with a halo... or a blonde wig....


----------



## Moxie

YES IT WAS A JOKE! LOL.... A bad one, I suppose.


----------



## DashAwayAll

Poltergeist.


----------



## farmpony84

Moxie said:


> YES IT WAS A JOKE! LOL.... A bad one, I suppose.


Naughty girl... (I was half afraid it was some cheesy 70's flick that I missed - kind of like The Attack of the Killer Tomatoes...)

I know what you did last summer


----------



## RusticWildFire

Silence of the Lambs


I hate scary movies...


----------



## Moxie

I dont tend to watch these types of movies, as they're so predictable. I like the mindful thrillers.


----------



## 3neighs

I'm with you, Moxie. I love a good thriller, but don't do horror movies anymore.


----------



## kickshaw

i hate scary movies....they scare me.


----------



## Moxie

I think I had too much drinky this afternoon, I had to take a nap.... Did I miss much? lol


----------



## RusticWildFire

not so much. I wanna drinky right now...I'm studying for a practical worth 1/2 of my grade AHHHH


----------



## 3neighs

I have to share something my daughter said. She needed help with her math so she comes to me, as usual, but I was in the middle of something so jokingly I said, "go ask your dad, he's the one with the degree." She said, "yeah, but you're smarter." ****!!! I love her.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

kickshaw said:


> i hate scary movies....they scare me.


 
Me too... I don't like watching them. Well, that and we rent most of the movies that we watch. When we take a potty break my husband never fails to hide somewhere and jump out and scare me!!!:evil:


----------



## Moxie

Well, I'm cranky.. 


I'm sad about Milly.....


And for some silly reason, all my son wants for Christmas are girl toys... :?


----------



## farmpony84

you mean like.... thos toys?:shock:


----------



## RusticWildFire

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> Me too... I don't like watching them. Well, that and we rent most of the movies that we watch. When we take a potty break my husband never fails to hide somewhere and jump out and scare me!!!:evil:


Ryan does the same thing!!!! And not only that I just hate scary movies..I'm a chicken...so I'm scared as it is..then..ugh!! 


And Moxie...what happened to Milly???


----------



## DashAwayAll

I don't like scary movies. Gave em up in the seventies. If I want true terror, I turn on the news or read the newspaper. Five minutes of Jerry Springer is enough to terrify me ( about the state of this nation) and give me some _serious_ nightmares.:shock::shock:


----------



## farmpony84

I can't watch scary movies till Ellis comes home... 

You would not believe how many times I've been cleaning a stall and just about fell over the wheel barrel trying to get away from my own shadow... just the other day I was pulling a duffle bag out of my trailer tackroom when I thought... A bad man could be hiding in here... I fell out of the trailer, took the portable saddle rack with me, had to shove it back in the trailer before slamming the door and then racing around the truck to get to my suburban... oh yes, I DRIVE to the barn because I'm too scared to WALK down the driveway. Oh yeah,...and then I jumped in the suburban and had to drive to my house (it's a 2 minute walk to the barn) and RUN into the house, but wait... THE BOOGIE MAN COULD BE IN THE HOUSE! Back outside to get...oh yes... the most dangerous growliest ... ok, friendliest cuddliest collie on earth... to protect me from what go's bump in the ngiht... (3 furry kittens)..... I'm scared......


----------



## Moxie

RusticWildFire said:


> Ryan does the same thing!!!! And not only that I just hate scary movies..I'm a chicken...so I'm scared as it is..then..ugh!!
> 
> 
> And Moxie...what happened to Milly???



http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/getting-frustrated-again-18032/#post194680




Here's my post in the horse talk section. I'm too pooped to type it all out again. lol


----------



## amandaandeggo

farmpony84 said:


> I can't watch scary movies till Ellis comes home...
> 
> You would not believe how many times I've been cleaning a stall and just about fell over the wheel barrel trying to get away from my own shadow... just the other day I was pulling a duffle bag out of my trailer tackroom when I thought... A bad man could be hiding in here... I fell out of the trailer, took the portable saddle rack with me, had to shove it back in the trailer before slamming the door and then racing around the truck to get to my suburban... oh yes, I DRIVE to the barn because I'm too scared to WALK down the driveway. Oh yeah,...and then I jumped in the suburban and had to drive to my house (it's a 2 minute walk to the barn) and RUN into the house, but wait... THE BOOGIE MAN COULD BE IN THE HOUSE! Back outside to get...oh yes... the most dangerous growliest ... ok, friendliest cuddliest collie on earth... to protect me from what go's bump in the ngiht... (3 furry kittens)..... I'm scared......


 
hahaha im the same way . . . my boyfriend drug me 2 a scary movie . . . and lets just say he was sorry . . . not only did he leave the theater will my nail marks from when i freaked out and grabed his arm . . . but for the next two weeks he could not walk up from behind me without me flippin out . . . the one time he showed up at the farm (i wasnt expecting him and i was in the dark lockin up for the night) and when i saw his outline walking down the driveway i flipped out a ran into the woods behind my barn to hide . . . i was close enough that i could still see him but he couldnt see me . . . and all of a sudden he starts callin my name and i felt realy stupid after that cause from the sound of his voice i knew it was him


----------



## farmpony84

...My name is Jenny and I am scared of the dark! 



PS... Mox, I read your other post and it is not your fault the horse has arthritis or back pains. Don't let it get you down. Lesson horses start to get alot more aches and pains and issues than private horses at earlier ages because they are used by so many different types of skillsets and people. They are worked hard and long.... Not your fault girl! Keep that sexy hot bum on the pony!!!!


----------



## 3neighs

I need a haircut again...does your show give away trips to New York for a makeover?


----------



## farmpony84

This is a test to see if Mox's signature worked....


----------



## claireauriga

Moxie said:


> And for some silly reason, all my son wants for Christmas are girl toys... :?


Get them for him  I had loads of 'guy toys' as a child, and my male cousins (I have no siblings) always played with my girly toys too.

Mind you, my favourite toys were lego, K'nex and boxes. You could make so much stuff out of boxes: dens for foxes and setts for badgers, cupboards and sinks and ovens for toy kitchens, secret hidey-holes for games and houses for dolls!


----------



## Moxie

No worky, Farmpony.


----------



## farmpony84

it is now... sometimes i see it... 

I just saw Bolt... It was so flipping CUTE! SETH AND ELI MUST SEE TOO!!!!


----------



## Moxie

You have to do something about the lettering, I cant see it. Want I should do something??

BOLT WAS REDUNKIOULS


----------



## Moxie

I start my new job today. I'm nervous.


----------



## jazzyrider

good luck  you'll be great


----------



## Moxie

Thanks hun.


I'm worried about Tilly being alone all day long. She isnt trustworthy enough to leave her out of her kennel all day long, she's too short haired to leave her out back with the other two dogs we have, and I dont want to put her in the bathroom where she can pee on the floor and confuse her. 

I'll have someone come down and let her out today, and possibly the rest of the week, but long term I'll have to think of something different.


----------



## 3neighs

Knock 'em dead!


----------



## farmpony84

i'm home with diareah boy today.,.....:shock:


----------



## Moxie

Poor Max.


----------



## farmpony84

SO! SPILL IT! How did work go????


----------



## Moxie

Oh yea. I had a stressful afternoon after work, so I forgot to update. 

Work went well. I work in an office full of boys. Needless to say not much has been done since the last 'nanny' was there. So, I really have the opportunity to go into this office and make it my own. Which is great because I have little experience in office work, so being able to go into an office and run it the way I 'want' to, is awesome. 

I spent most of my day today revamping vacation calendar's for the whole plant. OYE!


----------



## Moxie

Goooood Morning!


----------



## farmpony84

you will soon be indespensible...


----------



## 3neighs

Today is my baby's birthday! She's six years old and was so excited about her class singing happy birthday to her and passing out cupcakes she helped make, but...they had a snow day today. I can't believe it, there's barely an inch of snow on the ground!


----------



## Moxie

Indeed... soon they will not be able to function without me. Did I mention I get a discount at Menards? 


Jen!!! THAT SUCKS! OOOOOOOOH... Poor girl. Maybe she can pass them out tomorrow.


----------



## farmpony84

I love discounts!

That sux! Maybe she can do it tomorrow? then she'll have 2 birthday parties!


Mine is sad cus his birthday is not till July... everybody will be six in his class...and he will still be... 5


----------



## 3neighs

I gave her one of the cupcakes for breakfast and she seems to be over it. LOL! Today was their last day this week as they're off the rest of the week for the holiday. Our middle daughter will be seven on Sat. plus, two Thanksgivings to go to. What were my husband and I thinking?!


----------



## Moxie

Wow! Thats a lot of family time! Almost too much family time for me.



:evil: My mom called me... I guess she's being kicked out of the place she has been staying for 3 months (was homeless before that), because her 'affair' with the landlords son went down the crapper. So, she calls me crying, saying she has no where else to go. And for the sake of my sanity and my family, I absolutely can NOT let her stay here. So. I called the woman's shelter, so we'll see what comes from that. 

:-| Families.


----------



## Moxie

We're slipping here ladies... We almost made it to page two!


----------



## farmpony84

we are slipping! We suck! We can't even make it to page 2 in a day! Get busy girls! Ok, here we go...

Dog Books

Old Yeller
Savage Sam
Big Red
Where the Red Fern Grows
Call of the Wild


----------



## 3neighs

Clifford!

Where's Amy? She hasn't visited the show in a long time.


----------



## farmpony84

Her dog had emergency surgurey so she's been a nursemaid for several days...


----------



## 3neighs

Oh no, her aussie pup? I hope the little pooch is alright.


----------



## farmpony84

It was. I think she's doing better but I'm not positive... maybe she'll be on....


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I'm here and Boots is doing much better.

Here's the run down.

Boots was spayed Wednesday of last week and then Friday she managed to rip out her stitches and get her intestine wraped around her leg which she chewed through, I made a flying trip to the vets office where they ended up removing a large portion of her large intestine and she was on "death watch" for the first few days and now is on "don't get an infection watch". (sorry for the gory details)

She is on 2 different antibiotics 2x/day and then she has to be kept kenneled and taken out every couple hours. I've been doggie sitting.

She's eating and pooing and doing really well, I amstarting to see the light at the end of the tunnel and I think she'll be ok.

We will know better if she makes it through this upcoming weekend. We're hopeful and reserved at the same time.


----------



## farmpony84

animals ... why do they worry us so much????


----------



## 3neighs

Geez, you try to be the responsible pet owner by getting her spayed and that's the thanks you get. JK! 

Seriously, glad she's doing well and I hope she makes a complete recovery.


----------



## farmpony84

you know... that's why I waited so long to get Scout neutered.. I was so sure he was going to have some kind of issue... so scary....


----------



## Moxie

Awww, I'm sorry to hear about Boots, but I'm glad she's doing so much better now. Give her a kiss from Aunty Bobbie

I am SO poooooooped! Darn work! I spent much of my day on the computer 'tideying' up files.

So, we went to puppy class last night, we had a sub, long story short, I think I am going to change barns. Our sub teaches riding lessons no more than 10 mins from my house, and at half the cost of where I'm currently riding!!! HOW AWESOME IS THAT?!!! I have to go out and check things over before I yank all my stuff outta my current barn.


Dog books:
Cujo


----------



## farmpony84

Yeah moxie!


----------



## Moxie

Yeah Me!


----------



## farmpony84

Moxie baby!


----------



## Moxie

How are you my love?


I have to pee.


----------



## farmpony84

:?I have to poop....


----------



## Moxie

I dont like pooping.


----------



## farmpony84

i just stepped in 12 inches of horsey poop...:-(


----------



## 3neighs

Ooo, are we talking about bodily functions now? I had to clean up dog vomit this morning. :? (I'd take poop over that any day!)


----------



## farmpony84

I'll take that and one up ya... I had to clean cat poop out of my bathtub this morning.... devil kitties!


----------



## Moxie

I puke when ever I have to clean up puke.


----------



## bedouin

-well behaved women rarely make history-

Hello I am a new guest to this show!


----------



## Jehanzeb

Meee.... meeee... invite me ,.... invite meee... I want to come to the show too....Meeeee..... (Cries) meeee, I wana be in the show too (Cries)....

hahaha 

Ok can you have combined guests? me and bedouin? for your next show please?

Regards


----------



## Moxie

LOL You guys started your own show!!! 

Do talk show hosts have other talk show hosts on their show as guests? I cant think of any?


----------



## Jehanzeb

Well don't think just invite me...pleaseee and after all that show started after my request to you!

The show came after the request not before 

invite me ..... invite mee.....pleaseeeee  hahaha

Regards


----------



## Moxie

LOL I will have to check with my co-host.



CO HOST?!?!?!


----------



## DashAwayAll

Pardon me, but is the show off the air for Thanksgiving? ** glances around the empty studio.....*** I thought there would be a Holiday Special or something. Martha Steward and 1001 stuffing recipes?

I would like to use this public place to say to Admin and the creators of the carrot game...... _"if you won't let me steal people's carrots stop $#@! teasing me!!!"_

* clears throat.* ok. That's it.


----------



## farmpony84

NO! WE Never cancel! Welcome fellow geusts! We had competition once... three girls tried to take us down and failed... Maybe we can boost ratings by being sister-brother shows!!!

WELCOME TO THE SHOW!

Did you bring your 2¢? I notice you are leaving them everywhere these days!:wink:


----------



## farmpony84

DashAwayAll said:


> I would like to use this public place to say to Admin and the creators of the carrot game...... _"if you won't let me steal people's carrots stop $#@! teasing me!!!"_
> 
> * clears throat.* ok. That's it.


And I would like to second that comment!:shock:


----------



## Moxie

I.
Want.
A.
****.
Pony!!!!!


Thanksgiving went great, I guess.


----------



## 3neighs

I'm home! Animals got fed late and weren't happy about it, but I've changed into elastic waisted pants and am very happy now. 

I see you guys were busy today! I thought you'd just play a rerun being a holiday, but new guests and everything. Impressive!


----------



## Moxie

Indeed, we do it up right, here at the Farmpony and Moxie show. 

I need more pie I think. lol


----------



## farmpony84

We aim to please here at the farmpony and Moxie show...

Have a pony Mox:


----------



## 3neighs

Well, what do you plan to wow us with today? (Pretty pony!)


----------



## farmpony84

I'm thinking we can.... Uh.... talk about where the best sales are?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

True Value!!! Lol.. That's where I'm going on this black Friday of shopping hell!!!

They have a 5 piece 18v drill/screwdrive/flashlight/studfinder/car vac Black& Decker set to $30!!!

Well, that and I need a squeegie on a long handle to clean my big front room windows before I have my holiday company!!! HEHEHE


----------



## farmpony84

I just ordered this really pretty breast cancer awareness butterfly wall art decor for my babysitter. It was on sale for 29.99 and it was so pretty, she loves butterflies...

I paid for it and got my confirmation number and a NOTICE: there will be an extra cost of $40 for shipping to the US... I bought it from a US company? WHAT THE FREAK AND IS THAT NOT SNEAKY???

Just spent 20 minutes on the phone trying cancel the @#$%^&*( order! WHAT THE FREAK!!!!!

Sheesh and I was so excited.....:-(


----------



## Moxie

Well, I had the best of intentions today. 

I picked Seth up this morning, came home to pick up Craig's mom. We were going to avoid all stores, but we were going to the Festival of Trees to see Santa.

We ended up going to Shopko because they have a FASTCARE clinic there. OYE!!!!!! Not only did we spend what seemed like a week there, Seth has a double ear infection. 

My chest hurts and my lungs hurt. I'm sick. 

The Festival of Trees was pretty awesome, I'll post pics later.


----------



## PaintedLady

I just 'found' this show of yours! :lol: All I can say is...KEEP IT UP!!! 
And do allow Jahanzeb to guest. Oh wow..we could have a blast with that! LOL!:twisted:
I LOVED the 101 ways to use hubby's toothbrush! Can I 'borrow' some of them??:twisted:


----------



## DashAwayAll

Ha! Don't fib PL, you INVENTED most of those toothbrush uses!


----------



## Moxie

Well of course, all are welcome here!


----------



## 3neighs

Painted Lady, if you just read through 109 pages you deserve a HUGE prize!


----------



## PaintedLady

DashAwayAll said:


> Ha! Don't fib PL, you INVENTED most of those toothbrush uses!


Heheheheh.
Plus, I found out I *really* like the electric ones to clean with! Especially around the faucets...winder sills...Jacuzzi outlets....stuff like that there.....


----------



## RegalCharm

PaintedLady said:


> Heheheheh.
> Plus, I found out I *really* like the electric ones to clean with! Especially around the faucets...winder sills...Jacuzzi outlets....stuff like that there.....


Just remember, You can not use them for personal pleasure.:shock:

ask sonneyedkid (Kristy) about that.:lol:


----------



## farmpony84

...oh my....


----------



## RegalCharm

farmpony84 said:


> ...oh my....


it is a long story that took place a long time ago. lol.:lol:
on another forum, a real funny story though. I still bust out laughing
when I think about it.


----------



## Moxie

It's official, I have bronchitis, along with a double ear infection and sinus infection. If I dont show improvement by Monday I have to go back to the dr's. boo.


----------



## farmpony84

poor mox... drink soup, wrap up in a quilt and watch the hallmark channel!


----------



## farmpony84

on that note...I went to hallmark today. Max knocked over a shelf and broke these glass covered candle things... in front of about 100 people, ok maybe just 10 but it felt lik 100....


----------



## Moxie

Awwww Poor Max.


----------



## PaintedLady

RegalCharm said:


> Just remember, You can not use them for personal pleasure.:shock:
> 
> ask sonneyedkid (Kristy) about that.:lol:


Ya mean....you can't even BRUSH YOUR TEEF with em???:shock: 
Oh my.....


----------



## farmpony84

Moxie said:


> Awwww Poor Max.


POOR MAX! What about Mommy! People were looking at me like I was some loser mom that can't control her kid... half of htem wanted me to beat him right there in the store and the other half wanted to hear some great leave-it-to-beaver speach! Poor Max.....


----------



## Moxie

Umhum, poor Max... he was probably embarrassed too!!


----------



## farmpony84

oh... yeah... right... uh.... I HOPE HE WAS!


----------



## Moxie

Come chat with me in the chat room.


----------



## Moxie

Someone come take care of me today.


----------



## farmpony84

...sorry... max was screaming that he was STARVING and we had to go to dinner....


----------



## 3neighs

I'm on my way Moxie! What would you like me to bring?


----------



## farmpony84

spinache dip is always good...


----------



## Moxie

I must have soup... and lots and LOTS of o.j. 

I'm more thirsty than hungry.

I just got back from taking Tilly to the vet and buying my STUPID EX hats and gloves for Seth, and seriously I think I am going to die... I think I have more than just bronchitis, ear infection and sinus infection... 

I'm dying.... I must make out my will.


----------



## RusticWildFire

aww I hope you feel better soon Bobbie! I will bring the chicken noodle soup. (homemade stuff too! I'll even sneak a freshly baked chocolate chip cookie...just don't tell the weight support group :wink 
I took care of my better half for most of yesterday. He wasn't feeling well. But it wasn't cuz he was sick with a bug or virus..we went out Saturday night with a friend  haha. We just gotten back from our trip Saturday evening so there was a lot to do. But after sitting in a car all day the day before I had lots of energy. Then by like 5:00 I was beat. 
It was sort of funny though because he felt like he was going to puke almost all morning so he fixed our towel rack in the bathroom so he would feel productive but be close to the toilet :lol:. After he finally did puke he took a nap and felt much better. Poor thing.


----------



## 3neighs

Here's your soup:









Here's your juice:









Now, stay in bed and stop running around all over the place or you'll never get better!


----------



## farmpony84

*BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP.....*​ 
_We temporarily interrupt this broadcast to offer medical assistance to one of our own..._

*BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP.....*​_In the absence of the Moxinator, we would like to introduce our most favoritest geust star and superest substitute co-host... 3Neighs... *(Loud cheering now please)....*_


----------



## RusticWildFire

*Cheers Loudly!*


----------



## farmpony84

Tomorrow will be a special show where both Rustic and 3Neighs are the hosts. Moxie and Farmpony will sit back and enjoy the fun and laughs!


----------



## 3neighs

Woo hoo! Rustic, I'll bring the flame throwers and you bring 3-D glasses for everyone.


----------



## RusticWildFire

Yes!! We will make it a great show! We have lots of work to do!


----------



## Moxie

YAY!!!!!! I'll enjoy the show!

I'm going back to the dr's tomorrow. I'm pretty sure I should be getting better, not feeling worse.


----------



## farmpony84

I'm so very excited about the show! I ratings should definitely sky-rocket!


----------



## Moxie

Indeed... I wont be home for some of it.


----------



## farmpony84

T-Vo it... or... just go back a page and read it!


----------



## Moxie

hehee.... I am demanding a hospital room, or even hospice care.


----------



## Moxie

Can someone please tell me how to add my birthday to the calendar?


----------



## RusticWildFire

I *think* you go to User CP and click edit details and put your bday in...I'm not positive. I'm gonna have to play around to remember for sure. Let me know if that doesn't work.

Also, I think you have to put display date and age


----------



## Moxie

mmmkay... Im confizzled.


----------



## RusticWildFire

k in the top left, click on User CP. On the left in there there is Edit Your Details. There you put in your birthday and under that there is a dropdown that asks what you want to display. (it says privacy) I think you have to have Display age and date of birth or else age and full date of birth.

Try that..


----------



## 3neighs

Snow day today so I've got my own kids home all day as well as the boy I babysit and his sister. 

So today's topic is...children. Let's list the joys and heartaches they give us:

1. smiles
2. headaches
3. laughter
4. tears
5. dirtying 50 cups in one day
6. then spilling at least 20 of them


----------



## Moxie

I dont think it worked


7. Getting hurt and wanting mommy to kiss it better
8. Stitches
9. Giggles
10. Excitement


----------



## RusticWildFire

Hmm I'll have to do some research later. I'm in the library with a group partner...we are supposed to be doing our lab report and I'm on here. haha oops! 

Good news though...I got a 72/75 on my anatomy lab muscle practical that we had a little under 2 weeks ago! The one I was stressing over    The average in our individual lab was around 80%..much higher than the rest but many people didn't get out of the teens for scores. So I'm happy  Makes up for the physics exam I failed the day after  Ugh. 

Anywho..kids!

11. dirty clothes
12. innocent cute little faces
13. the funny lines they come up with
14. their inquisitiveness
15. cuddles!
16. hugs


----------



## RusticWildFire

Moxie, I just looked and your birthday shows up on the calendar. If you click on the little mini January calendar at the bottom of the calendar section it's there!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

RUSTIC!!!!!!!!! Get back to work!!!! I don't want to come and see you in your gigantic super posh office one day and have you tell me I sprained my fetlock!!!! :lol:

Congrats on the the great score on the test....Now go study!!! hahahaha ;-)


----------



## RusticWildFire

LOL!!
I am studying for the exam on Thursday now.. 
My partner left me like an hour ago. I sort of started my paper hah. I hate papers! Eww. 
Although.... the paper is on joint flexibility and the effects of temperature on it. So, you should have gone to a warm place to optimize flexibility and stretched so you wouldn't have sprained your fetlock :wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

LOL!!! :lol: You're gonna make a fine Doctor!!!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## farmpony84

*i have internet!*​


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

CONGRATS JENNY!!!!!! WHoo Hooo!!!


----------



## Moxie

YAY JENNY!


It's official, I have na-moan-ya... Will be out of work til next week and on bed rest. We'll see if I'll make it to the natural horsemanship clinic I was looking forward to.


----------



## 3neighs

You poor dear. We'll keep you entertained all week.


----------



## RusticWildFire

Aww! Feel better soon!! 

Yay for internet Jenny!


----------



## farmpony84

That's awful Mox! First week of work and you have no-MOAN-ya...


----------



## Moxie

I know, I feel super bad. I called my boss and told him whats up, and got a note from my hot doc. so. 

I think Tilly is hallucinating. She's sitting up on the couch, has her head tilted back, and is rolling her head back and forth? lol Crazy mutt.


----------



## farmpony84

she's probably trying to figure out why you are swaying from side to side..

I got rid of a kitten! 2 more to go!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moxie

YAY KITTIES!!!

I wanna go riding. Its been WEEEKS since I've been out.

Jenny, I feel like you should participate in the "best of the horseforum 2008" thread.


----------



## farmpony84

I have been reading and watching... gonna post... can't decide who's horse I'd like to steal........:?


----------



## Moxie

I've been watching it, and will post, just have to make my decisions. 

Uhhh.... I think the roids are making my heart beat fast... and I'm shakey... oooh... I dont like this.... nnoooooooooooo... I'm freakin out man..


----------



## farmpony84

hmmm...maybe tilly is not dipping her head from side to side... it sounds maybe like you are swaying....side to side.... *thump* what was that? Moxie! Get up off the floor!


----------



## Moxie

lol I'm afraid to get up off the couch to spit out my lung butter.... I might just fall over!


----------



## farmpony84

crawl to the toilet... then crawl to the kitchen... get something warm to drink and crawl back to the couch... find lifetime movies and enjoy....


----------



## 3neighs

Lung butter...eeewwww!


----------



## Moxie

It tastes about as good as it sounds!


----------



## RusticWildFire

aww Moxie! That sucks. But hey, can I come watch Lifetime movies with you!?
I'll bring goodies...!!!


----------



## DashAwayAll

Here ya go, sweetie. One every four hours to help you feel better ....


----------



## Moxie

Mmmmm.... Ice Cream...... That sounds so good.

Of course you can Rustic! I'm pretty sure I'm not infectious anymore.


----------



## RusticWildFire

haha okay. It sounds SO much better than physics class!


----------



## farmpony84

i'm doing impact statements... hate impact statements....

if you take away our money... people will die... do you think that would work?


----------



## Moxie

I think that might be a bit much.


----------



## Moxie

I made this special for you Jenny:


----------



## farmpony84

...I should have said that... everybody likes kitties...

instead i said... people would die.....

they are gonna take our money...


----------



## Moxie

I have pneumonia but i want to go riding right darn now!


----------



## 3neighs

Here, you can ride these indoors  Careful, though, that bay is pretty spunky.


----------



## farmpony84

they don't look very safe to me....


----------



## RusticWildFire

Yeah, definitely. I'd be really careful if I were you!! Looks dangerous.


----------



## Moxie

Ooooh boy, I better get my helmet for those! lol


----------



## Moxie

I go back to the Dr's today.. grr.


----------



## RusticWildFire

aww. Tell him to fix you!


----------



## Moxie

Well one of my lungs is about 1/2 full of gunk and the other is about 1/4. He said I have the largest lumbar pneumonia he's seen yet this year. Just have to have lots of rest, fluids and meds.


----------



## farmpony84

...gross... stay away from me... kootie girl!


----------



## RusticWildFire

Ewww


----------



## 3neighs

There, there hun, do you need some more soup and juice? *pats head and fluffs pillow* How about some movies or magazines to help you pass the time?


----------



## Moxie

Fanks mommies.... I am working on my homework to help pass the time. Craig will be home tomorrow. I'm getting cabin fever. Maybe I'll make him take me somewhere tomorrow.. OOoOoh.. WE CAN GO SEE A MOVIE!!!!!!

Oh yea.. My trainer called and said that there is a slot open in the natural horsemanship clinic I wanted to go to.  Darn it.


----------



## 3neighs

Moxie said:


> Maybe I'll make him take me somewhere tomorrow.. OOoOoh.. WE CAN GO SEE A MOVIE!!!!!!


NO YOU CAN'T! The doctor said to *rest *and you better do it or I'll come over there, hold you down, and make you eat an orange.


----------



## Moxie

but... but.. but... but..... buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuttttttttttttttt What if I just go to the movie, get popcorn, go in and eat/watch and then come right home?


----------



## RusticWildFire

no no no no no! Rest it is! You can eat soup and popcorn and watch a good Lifetime movie 

OR have the hubby rent one and watch it at home!!


----------



## Moxie

How about go to a movie and skip the horsemanship clinic! lol


----------



## RusticWildFire

lol no! Have the little one make tickets and he can serve you guys popcorn! It'll be just like the real thing


----------



## Moxie

lies.....


His father has him this weekend, so it's just Craig and I are home alone this weekend.


----------



## RusticWildFire

Oooo well then scratch that. If you are feeling up to it it might do you some good to get out! But if you aren't then you might wanna rest.


----------



## Moxie

Umhum, I knew you'd see it my way. lol


----------



## farmpony84

then do something naughty... in the bedroom... that will make you feel better...:wink:


----------



## Moxie

I did that two nights ago.. I think it was what sent me to the dr's yesterday. lol


----------



## 3neighs

You get back to bed, missy..._alone_, this time.


----------



## farmpony84

sheesh...


----------



## RusticWildFire

lol oh dear.


----------



## farmpony84

I found a home for another kitten!


----------



## RusticWildFire

Yay!! I want one  I miss my kitties at home.


----------



## Moxie

Well.... I'm dead. I went out and did stuff... Now I'm ready for my coma.


----------



## RusticWildFire

Now Now...we tried to tell you!


----------



## Moxie

lol I know, but I just had to get out of the house. Now I'm good for the weekend.


----------



## RusticWildFire

haha I don't blame you. I can't stand staying inside for days on end either...


----------



## Moxie

It was either go out and do something today, or go to the horsemanship clinic tomorrow. I think I chose well.


----------



## farmpony84

my mom used to say...if you are going to kill yourself... do it quietly...

so stop your whining!


----------



## Moxie

*snort* 


Wellllllllllllllllllllllll....


----------



## farmpony84

my lips are chapped... i'm tired... i have to take care of my moms dogs... my brothers dogs... my dogs... my horses... the cats..... the rat.... the ferret... the bird...... the kid......me.......... i'm tired!


----------



## Moxie

I'm sorry to hear that you are tired.


I must nap soon.


----------



## farmpony84

*where is the love!*


----------



## Moxie

You _just_ told me to stop whining about being close to death. lol


----------



## RusticWildFire

(Acting like a grandmother) now now both of you. It will all be okay! Just relax 

*Tucks you into your beds and reads you a bedtime story*


----------



## Moxie

Fankx gammma


----------



## farmpony84

Can you read it again???


----------



## Moxie

lol......................


----------



## farmpony84

OK...let's see... I feel the need for a new game....

Actors that started out major hotties and ened major dweebs...
Major dorks that ended up major hotties...

I'll start:

Tom Cruise...hottie to dweeb
Sean Connery...dork to hottie


----------



## 3neighs

What's the deal? Three days on one page!


----------



## RusticWildFire

Slackinggg!!!


----------



## farmpony84

i think mox's lungs filled to full capacity and she is hacking up sledge... nobody wants to play with me because I'm not as jolly as the green eyed elf.......:-(


----------



## 3neighs

Well, nobody wants to play my scavenger hunt either. Let's have a pity party today! We'll watch sad movies and eat ice cream directly from the container.


----------



## farmpony84

I"m one of the biggest carrot theives!


----------



## RusticWildFire

I looked at that a few days ago and I was one of the biggest thieves too! And I didn't think I stole that many..it may have changed since though. 

Anyway..I'm up for the pitty party! Sad movies and ice cream sound so good. I can tell it is the end of the semester here...I can't focus on anything anymore..UGH it's so hard.


----------



## 3neighs

I try to steal them, but I'm usually unsuccessful. *sigh* Something else to feel sorry for myself about. Time to put in another movie.


----------



## RusticWildFire

SO since we are talking about downers today...

This weekend, a professor from my university fell into a mine shaft and died...Then today the first thing I heard when I walked into a building for class today was "He was the best professor on campus. By far my favorite. It's so sad" and yeah. So that really stinks.  He fell 225 feet and hit something..otherwise he would have fallen over 9,000 feet. Yikes...How sad.


----------



## Moxie

I am not dead. 


Just sicky.


----------



## RusticWildFire

I'm stressed. So much to do. It's 11:24 and I have 2 presentations, 1 paper and a scientific report due tomorrow and none of them are done yet. I have to be on campus by 8:15am. I haven't pulled an all nighter in over a year.


----------



## Moxie

LOL Then it makes perfect sense that you're here!!!! 


GET TO WORK!!


----------



## farmpony84

Moxie is not dead!!!!


----------



## Moxie

Noooooooooo!!! I'm sorry to disappoint! lol

I had to work yesterday and then went back to the dr. 

We got a butt load of snow over night last night, like all of the schools in S.E. MN are closed, of course I am feeling well enough to go into town and do a little Christmas shopping.... Oye.


----------



## farmpony84

you worked!


----------



## Moxie

I had to. I just started this job and so far I've been off more than I have been on. I felt super bad, so I had to work.


----------



## farmpony84

can you spend all your money on me?


----------



## Moxie

Umm, well I COULD, but I'd really like to spend all my money on a new horsey.

I found out this weekend that, that mare that I first wanted or was going to look at is still available.


----------



## RusticWildFire

OO Moxie could get a horseee!! Yay!


PS..I got my paper done at about 2AM mom !!


----------



## Moxie

Good Job!


Now... I have to write a paper that I have been putting off for several weeks. lol


----------



## RusticWildFire

lol SLACKERRRR!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

HORSE PICTURES ARE WHERE????? I wanna see........

(Just to catch up, Moxie, glad you got a job, are looking at a horse and are not dead!  )


----------



## Moxie

I haven't taken any pictures, because I haven't got real serious about looking just yet. But as soon as I do, I will post thousands of pics.


----------



## 3neighs

Yay! Moxie lives!


----------



## Moxie

Here ya go Amy,

Triple Spring Acres | Country Living!


I love Turbo


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Turbo sure is a big boy!!! He's good looking!!!


----------



## Moxie

umhum, I have an email into the owner to see what exactly his specs are.


----------



## farmpony84

no. you cannot have him. hmph and grumble and bah humbug and all that.


----------



## Moxie

Well, I got the email back from Turbo's owner, and I must say, I am smitten. As soon as I get over the pneumonia, I am going out to have a look.


----------



## RusticWildFire

Yay!! Exciting!!


----------



## Moxie

We'll see. She's not in any hurry to sell him, so we'll see if she'll hang on to him til July. lol


----------



## farmpony84

i'M CRANKY TODAY. grumpy and cranky and mad feeling... maybe i should fart or something.....


----------



## Moxie

umhum, farting can help. Or a drink?


----------



## Moxie

I have to work today, so you guys will have to run the show while I'm gone.


----------



## farmpony84

sleep was good too... my shoes smell like horse pee....


----------



## 3neighs

I just saved this thread from being lost on the second page. Now don't let it happen again!


----------



## RusticWildFire

I'm sad. I don't see this pop up like it used to!


----------



## Moxie

What happened?!


----------



## RusticWildFire

You left, that's what happened... :|


----------



## Moxie

OMG... They think they found Kaylee!


I'm sorrry, I gotsta work ladies!


----------



## RusticWildFire

It's okay Moxie. Just giving you a hard time!! How is work going by the way??


And they think they found her?!?! Is she....okay??

I better just go do some internet searches.


----------



## RusticWildFire

Okay...never mind..I just watched the headline news.. They found a skull and bones.  How sad.


----------



## Moxie

eh, work is tiring. Seriously staring at a computer all day long drains the life out of me.


----------



## farmpony84

really? cus... you were on the HF all day before you got this job....


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl




----------



## Moxie

Oooooooooooh... BURN!!!!!!!!!

I dont know what it is then. I get home from work and the life has been sucked out of me.


----------



## farmpony84

it's called...REQUIRED computer usage...


----------



## RusticWildFire

Yeah...I tend to not like things that are required...and they do tend to seem to take a lot more effort...maybe thats it. 

Because thats how I feel about school work. If someone tells me I have to read something..it takes me a long time and makes me sleepy..but if I read for fun I could read all day!


----------



## Moxie

Okay, a couple of things. 

1- I'm pretty sure I either deflated a lung, cracked a rib, or tore a muscle in my side while coughing, AND - I coughed so hard, I threw up my lucky charms this morning.

2- I'm starting to get a bad feeling about Turbo, as I called and talked with the owner yesterday and she said that he rears if he doesnt want to go, hasnt been ridden in a year, and is 'spirited'

3- I've found a new mare that could be a pretty good fit for me, I have only just started investigating her however, The mares of North Star Stables! She's toward the bottom, CE-CE. She looks a little thin in the pic.

ETA: Also, Seth might be taking his first mini lesson next weekend. yay!


----------



## RusticWildFire

Oo Mox, she's pretty! 

1.) That's no good. Does it just hurt all the time, or what?

2.) That is not good about Turbo...probably not a good first horse..

3.) See my first sentence


----------



## Moxie

Yea, it's pretty much a constant pain in my left side.

I'm thinking he's not going to be a great first horse, but I told my trainer about him, and of course she wants to go look at him. lol


----------



## RusticWildFire

lol. Well, if he isn't too far away it'd be a fun trip! I always like horse shopping trips


----------



## Moxie

I think he's over an hr away. lol


----------



## RusticWildFire

OOo


So, new game.

Strange names for colors:

1. Fuzzy Wuzzy Brown
2. Laser Lemon
3. Neon Carrot


----------



## Moxie

lol Imma have to get out my color box.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I'm sorry Moxie.. I don't like Ce-Ce... I don't like her overall look. I can't put my finger exactly on what it is that I'm not diggin'...But it's sumthing that's popping up red flags in my noggin.


----------



## Moxie

It's all good Amy, something about her eyes kind of says "I'm ****y" to me anyway. lol. Maybe if she can get some newer pics taken of her. That pic was taken just after she was rescued.


----------



## Moxie

What do we think about him?


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Moxie said:


> What do we think about him?


 
i love him. i acctually like Ce-Ce as well.


----------



## farmpony84

...I LOVE A BIG BUTTED HORSE! He's cute.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

farmpony84 said:


> ...I LOVE A BIG BUTTED HORSE! He's cute.


 
:shock::shock:


----------



## RusticWildFire

I think he is pretty!


----------



## farmpony84

Gingerrrrr said:


> :shock::shock:


 ...What?:? I like 'em built like tanks!:wink:


----------



## Moxie

Ce-Ce's owner kind of put me off a bit, she was a bit snooty to me, and she had people out to look at her today, so I dont know if Ce-Ce will be up for sale when I am able to get out and look at her.


----------



## farmpony84

snooty owners suck. Mox... I'm hungry... will you make me bacon and eggs? Dippy eggs please... I'm hungry.... please...?


----------



## Moxie

lol dippy eggs with egg blood? I love those kind of eggs.

We went to town yesterday to get bacon because Seth doesn't like lil smokies. Guess what never got put in the fridge, and what I just found this morning???

No bacon and eggs this morning I guess.


----------



## Moxie

So... I know what I want for my Birthday. I want to take a lesson on a cutting horse. If that is I can get over my fear of the lope.


----------



## farmpony84

I never got my dippy eggs. a cutting horse! I rode one of them once... AWESOME....


----------



## RusticWildFire

I wanna ride a cutting horse!! 

I like dippy eggs but only the white part. I eat the white and leave the blood. Ew.


----------



## 3neighs

Anybody here from Wisconsin? I want some cheese curds.


----------



## RusticWildFire

I live just a little ways from Wisconsin!


----------



## Moxie

Well, it's after 4am, and I have YET to fall asleep.

Not good.


----------



## farmpony84

I did my toast in the yummy yellow **** and I like the edges of my white stuff crisp... and salty... are you getting this Mox?


----------



## farmpony84

I'd like some grits too please.... with real butter...


----------



## 3neighs

I never have seen grits. What exactly are they?


----------



## farmpony84

you know... I'm not positive what it's made of...? Corn I think....

Anyway, some people eat it w/ sugar and butter but I like it w/ salt and butter....


----------



## Moxie

Yea, sorry, I've been up for 24 hrs and have managed to go to work even. Your dippy eggs and nasty grits will have to wait. lol


----------



## PaintedLady

UGH!!! Em are grits??
Looks a whole lot like oatmeal, and I won't touch that, either....
Nothin Southern or Genteel about me....


----------



## 3neighs

Ooo, it looks like malt-o-meal. I like malt-o-meal.


----------



## farmpony84

I love grits, but they must be real..... no likey the fake-o grits....


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

fake-o-grists....****!!! 

I like malt-o-meal but not grits...different ball game completely IMO.


----------



## farmpony84

I'm not sure what Malt-o-meal is...?


----------



## Moxie

I had malt-o-meal with peanut butter toast for supper.


----------



## RusticWildFire

I had oven bbq chicken (homemade sauce) and rice. It was good. Now I'm taking a break for the night from studying and I'm cleaning. Woohoo!


----------



## farmpony84

I had chicken parmesan and sphegetti... and a krispy cream donut...


----------



## Moxie

Alright, I'm having issues. GRRR!!


----------



## 3neighs

farmpony84 said:


> I'm not sure what Malt-o-meal is...?


It's a hot cereal.








Moxie, what are you having issues with?


----------



## Moxie

boys issues. And now I cant properly rant about it because he reads this forum. lol


----------



## RusticWildFire

You can come to chat and rant  I will listen


----------



## PaintedLady

farmpony84 said:


> I love grits, but they must be real..... no likey the fake-o grits....


This has me just ROLLING! Me no like fake-o ANYthing! 
You know....fake-o chocolate.....coffee....people.....:shock:


----------



## farmpony84

....upper body parts?????


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

or as my hubby would refer to them... Artificial fun bags! :lol:


----------



## RusticWildFire

LOL @ artificial fun bags. 


So, I'm sad. No one wanted to play my color game! *Cries*


----------



## PaintedLady

Uhm....whut color game???
Don't feel bad. After tonight, I feel like nobody wants to play my games, either...


----------



## RusticWildFire

aww whats wrong??

I tried to start a new game the other day.:

*"OOo


So, new game.

Strange names for colors:

1. Fuzzy Wuzzy Brown
2. Laser Lemon
3. Neon Carrot"*


----------



## PaintedLady

I just got back from a meeting, and after our Christmas Party...the saddleclub is disbanding. :-( RATS!!

Rambunctious Red
Yelling Yellow
Bodacious Blue...


----------



## RusticWildFire

awww That stinks  Poo..


----------



## 3neighs

rotten pumpkin
gun metal gray
sunburned flamingo


----------



## farmpony84

*belch*


----------



## 3neighs

How rude! You're going to make Rustic cry again!


----------



## farmpony84

......fart..........


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Gaseous Green
Putrid Purple
Skid Mark Brown


Painted~ Our saddle club has disbanded too. It completely sucks!!! We're down 3 saddle clubs in as many years. The only one we have left is hanging on by a thread.....It's really sad. It's not because of the economy either, it's just people can't seem to find the time or there is a lack of interest in the horse owners.....I was really bummed when mine shut down, I can only imagine that you feel the same. ((hugs))


----------



## PaintedLady

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> Gaseous Green
> Putrid Purple
> Skid Mark Brown
> 
> 
> Painted~ Our saddle club has disbanded too. It completely sucks!!! We're down 3 saddle clubs in as many years. The only one we have left is hanging on by a thread.....It's really sad. It's not because of the economy either, it's just people can't seem to find the time or there is a lack of interest in the horse owners.....I was really bummed when mine shut down, I can only imagine that you feel the same. ((hugs))


Exactly! It's pretty tough to have any competition when only 4 riders show! That's why this one's 'gone under' too. I admit...I plain don't understand... Makes me wonder why ANYone would pick dry lots...feed in the cold...carry water...
LOVE the color names! (heheheh)


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Me either. Just doesn't add up in my mind. *shrug*


As long as we're handing out compliments, I've been meaning to mention your siggy line. With all the hustle and bustle of the holidays...I needed that reminder!!!

I may not catch you again since we seem to be like ships passing in the night as of late...But I wanted to wish you and your's a very Merry Christmas and a Blessed New Year!!!!


----------



## Moxie

WooHoo FRIDAY!!!!!!! Well, it's not actually Friday, but it's MY Friday.


----------



## RusticWildFire

It's like Friday for me too!! Last exam at 12:45 then leave for home at 5:00!! Yay I get to see my horses at last!


----------



## RusticWildFire

Done with exams! Woo hoo  It's a nice weight lifted off of my shoulders. Now just waiting for the better half to finish his exams and then we are gonna boot scoot and boogie to my house! Hopefully I'll steal my moms camera and get a few pictures. They looks pretty in the snow  I was sad when I was home the other day I didn't have it and they were running through the snow and ahh..it was so pretty!


----------



## 3neighs

Yay! Have a wonderful, wintery weekend! We're under a winter storm advisory for tonight and tomorrow morning. We're expecting 9 inches of snow. Usually, though, when they say that it never makes it all the way down to us.


----------



## Moxie

Us to Jen. We're expecting tons of snow.


----------



## farmpony84

sorry... Hubby came home today... I've been.... ..... ..... buys.... ..... .....

gonna go skiing for a couple days... on some man made snow.... I'll miss you guys!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

LOL.... Too busy to spell busy...Gotta love that!!!!


----------



## Moxie

aww YAY!!! Have fun! I wanna see pics when you get back.


----------



## farmpony84

It is Sunday and we are still on Thursdays page? Oh man, we suck!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

jeeze christmas eve is the day after tomorrow! it doesnt even feel like it


----------



## Moxie

Yep, we had to take a short break...

I just cant liiiiive without youuuu


----------



## farmpony84

I'm not done Christmas shopping...


----------



## RusticWildFire

I'm not done either...in fact, I've hardly started. 


Oh dear...


----------



## Moxie

I've decided that I want to get Seth Spike, the Ultra Dino. I hope I can find one.


----------



## farmpony84

they have it at giant... here... and walmart.....


----------



## Moxie

I couldn't find one anywhere here in Rochester.  This does not please me.

I am now shopping online for pool party invitations.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Dinosaurs swim???


----------



## farmpony84

some do.... but not that super dino... no no no....


----------



## Moxie

For what it costs, that darn thing should sing and dance!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Are you talking about that big green dino that doesn't do all that much but it can be ridden??? I think I saw it at our local Wal- Mart and you're right...That sucker is spendy.

Tho......Seth will love it!!


----------



## Moxie

Nope, Spike the Ultra Dinosaur he's the remote controlled one. BTW, I DID find one, so Seth will be getting that tonight! YAY


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Awww... I see, guess I had me dino's mixed up. Guess I haven't seen the spike one. Congrats on finding what you wanted for him... That's a task in and of itself!!!

Good Job Mommy!!! I'm sure he'll love it.


----------



## farmpony84

those are hard to find. they have it at giant.... 'spensive...


----------



## Moxie

Well, the Dino went over GREAT! Everyone loves him... err.. her. Seth has named her Princess FeFe. Oye. Of course Tilly is scared to death of it. haha

How was everyone's Christmas?


----------



## RusticWildFire

LOL Princess FeFe!!

My Christmas was good. Nephews got a Wii so it's been going just about non stop since they opened it....:shock::shock:

Wii Fit is fun though....


----------



## Moxie

I want a Wii. I was going to settle for a DS, but now I dont think that is going to happen either. bleh.


----------



## RusticWildFire

We just got an XBox360 so I think it'll be a while before I can get one


----------



## farmpony84

we have a gamecube.... from the store at the mall... it was used....


----------



## Moxie

Right now we have a game boy that hardly ever gets used. I got Seth a VSmile for this birthday, but thats for little kids. Nothing for adults.


----------



## RusticWildFire

We got our XBox online..it's a refurbished one or whatever they are called. It works just as well though! Plus, cheaper! Yay.


----------



## 3neighs

Hey everyone! Our no-gifts Christmas at the hotel with my family was great! We had so much fun and I think we're going to make this a tradition every year. We still have one more Christmas to do this weekend with the in-laws.

I would love to try the Wii Fit! Our oldest daughter has a DS and we (well Santa) got our other two girls one to share (which surprisingly is going over well so far  ). My husband got me one of those Brain Age games because I'm always "borrowing" one of their DSes.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Bill and I were going to get the kids that Rock Band game for the playstation and decided to skip it and maybe buy one after christmas. All of kids seemed perfectly happy with the gifts we got them so I guess we just saved ourselves a bit of money.  I always have the urge to "do more" ...Ya know, have the "hallmark" christmas with all those packages and everything just so. We didn't even come close this year, we were so busy, Bill didn't even get to shop with me. But everyone is all smiles so I guess it was just me wanting to do more.


----------



## RusticWildFire

Thats wonderful to see that they are happy with what they got. Sometimes less is more! They actually get to use everything they got! My nephews got spoiled this year and then the younger one (who is going through an "I want more" stage) was upset and said, "I didn't get the top most thing I wanted...a soft stuffed puppy" and pouted. UGH. 
They got a Wii and tons of games for it and have been playing it since..so obviously he just wanted to throw a fit.


----------



## farmpony84

Max didnt' get a whole lot this year but he's not complaining. His fave was his skateboard I think.....


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I agree Rustic, Last year the kids got one of everything it seemed like....This year they didn't and are just as/ if not happier with the things they got.

My hubby and I got a new fridge (killer deal from a buddy $200), comp desk (smokin' half off deal at a consignment shop $25) and we paid our property taxes on time..... I was/am thrilled!!!!!


----------



## farmpony84

I got a knife that you plug in and it cuts steaks and stuff... i like it...

and my parents got me lamps from tractor supply, they are barbed wire looking things... but they actually look pretty good in the house...


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I bet those lamps look really cute in your house FP... being all loggy...Super cute!


----------



## farmpony84

tee hee... once i get them set up i'll take a pic... but first.... i must clean the house... maybe next week....


----------



## Moxie

Yea, I cant wait to see them! super cute.

I just got done fighting with the little monster to take a nap.. ugh.. He gets his stubbornness from me.


----------



## farmpony84

Mine never took a nap... I used to beg and beg and cry and beg.... and he just went and went and went... wait... he's still going!


----------



## Moxie

My monster needed a nap yesterday. Oye. I have to think of something we can do today and tomorrow.


----------



## farmpony84

I took mine to the park and let him ride his bike and his scooter... then we ran the dogs to the river and back... then we watched cartoons and went to bed..... we had a super duper busy day....

Oh... and hubby took me to maceys to buy me a purse but it was 385 and he said I could have it... but I just couldn't bring myself to spend that... on a purse! I'll see if I can find it online ... I keep back and forthing from kicking myself for not getting it and then patting myself on the back for making a good decision... but I really liked it...


----------



## farmpony84

Here it is...

Please tell me I was a good girl for not getting it....

Pebble Medium Chiara Bag by Dooney and Bourke at Zeta Zappos


----------



## Moxie

That bag is enormous! Course, I shouldn't talk, my Coach bag is huge to. I wouldn't have spent that much on a purse either.

GOOD JOB!

I want an Ariat purse for my birthday.


----------



## farmpony84

i have an ariat tote right now, it's red... it was 24.95


----------



## Moxie

Umhum, I want like a light pink one, or an ice blue one.


----------



## farmpony84

I have those... I have pink, blue, green, and red... the red one is my purse, the pink one is in my closet, the blue one is my emergency trailer first aid kit and the green one is my saddle cleaning kit.....


----------



## Moxie

Wellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll.... Aren't you Miss Prepared. lol


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Good Job Jenny. I don't know that I could have spent that on a purse either.


I'm still looking for my next favorite purse....Wanna sell me the pink one??? :lol:

I'm having a hard time finding one that won't become "the great beyond cavern" and hide all my stuff from me, but it big enough to stuff Eli's toys into, Korrie's MP3, Nicole's sunglasses and Bill's extra pack of smokes and assorted "honey can ya put this in your purse" stuff.....


----------



## farmpony84

that is what mine is... and we were at the mall and hubby was like, you need a smaller purse and I said, no i don't becuase look, I have max's coat in my purse right now nad he was like, you shouldnt carry everyones stuff and so i was like... then do you want your cell phone back?


----------



## RusticWildFire

farmpony84 said:


> he was like, you shouldnt carry everyones stuff and so i was like... then do you want your cell phone back?




hahaha!! That is too funny. 

My moms purse is like that too...it's huge and it has everything you'd ever need. But she says she can't get a smaller one because someone always needs something from it..


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

****!!!! Bill has said the same thing. Then turn around a few minutes later and ask me to put something in my purse!!! 

Remember that show "Lets make a Deal" where the guy would ask the audience for odd ball things and give them like $100 for every paperclip or band-aid they had. I bet I could make about $500 real quick if he asked for matchbox cars!!!!


----------



## farmpony84

now i'm searching cruises... i think he will say no...


----------



## 3neighs

The strap on my purse broke yesterday while I was trying to get luggage, two dogs, a container of fudge and my camera into the house...

Ooo, a cruise, where would you like to go?


----------



## farmpony84

my strap broke on my fossil purse... that's why I'm in the ariat...

I found a disney cruise... 7 days, leaves out of port canaveral.... looks so nice... *sigh*


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Go get the big bag and shove me in it!!! I wanna go!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farmpony84

i'm still working on him... he's a tightwad...

i'm on my second bottle of water today.... i've given up diet cokes... cold turkey...


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

OoOoOoOo.... that's VERY brave of you!!!

I'm a Diet Pepsi Junkie. I've tried (cold turkey) before and never have been sucessful. Maybe take a couple Excedrin to help with the caffine withdrawl. Go Jen Go.


----------



## farmpony84

I had a slimfast for breakfast... a slimfast snack ....a bagel sandwich for lunch... I've had 2 waters and a cranberrygrape drink... do you think I can make it through day 1? I purposely did NOT buy sodas at walmart...


----------



## Moxie

I got Seth his first riding helmet today.


*tear*

My little bear is growing up so fast.


----------



## farmpony84

max has one of those!


----------



## Moxie

He had to have a package of Breyer mini whinnie's too.


----------



## farmpony84

belch.... i'm hungry.


----------



## Moxie

So, I guess we're having a WII fest for New Years. I rented a WII and a couple of games this morning. I'm excited!!

On a side note... Tilly goes in for her big surgery today.  My poor lil puggy butt.


----------



## farmpony84

poor tilly... ihave to dip my dogs today... they have ticks...it's freaking winter and they have ticks...


----------



## Moxie

The vet called and said that Tilly has to have teeth pulled too.  Poor girl, what a rough day for her!

TICKS!! GROSS!!!!!! I hate ticks... *shivers* ahhhhhhhh!!! I feel somethign crawling on me... omg... gross.... ahhH!!! 

Yea.. Freak out much?


----------



## farmpony84

yeah... flash was laying by the bed and I looked down at him...and I thought... the dirt is moving... and then I was like... is it moving? and then I looked closer and I was like... IT IS TICKS! like 50 of them.... icky yucky...

so the cruise looks like it's off... but now I'm on to a disney vacation.... and it's looking affordable..... if we stay off the resort.....


----------



## Moxie

I wanna go to Disney!!!

The vet called yet again, and said that Tilly is doing well.. poor widdle puggy butt.

The tick thing is gross and I refuse to read/listen to anymore!


----------



## farmpony84

TICKS... and crap... I forgot to get the dip... **** it. I think I might have some at the house though.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Great news for the disney vaca hope that all works out for you!!!

What surgery is Tilly having??? If it's a spay, get a cone for her and keep her quite for a few days... OH OH... and make sure they use real stitches not the disolving ones!!! The first 5 days of making her wear a stupid cone and keeping her from playing are well worth it....I found out the hard way.

Ticks suck!!! :lol: no pun intended. We have both our dogs on Frontline plus and I have found a couple ticks on both Tanner and Boots. I usually don't put it on every month through the winter but we have been unusually warm ( It's like 63 today) and hasn't been freezing at night.... I guess I should go put some more on... It was mid November last time I dosed them. 

Eh, I'm not done here yet, I'll add it to my "to do" list for today...


----------



## Moxie

Tilly is having her spay and they pulled two puppy teeth there were never going to come out. She's doing well, but hates the E-collar they have on her. 

We douse our dogs with frontline in the summer for ticks and fleas, not much use for it in the winter. Tilly was itching a bit a while ago, I thought she had fleas, but it turns out that she has dry skin. So we really havent had much need for that stuff with her.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Boots managed to tear up her collar pretty good when we made her wear it for 10 days....We weren't taking any chances after the 2nd surgery. They make a soft cone collar.... I'll try to find a link, I think it was at stateline tack...I'm not sure. I'll look.

I want to pat you on the back for being a good mommy and having tilly-bug spayed!!! I wish her a fast recovery too.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Amazon.com: Comfy Cone - Medium 20 CM: Kitchen & Dining

This is the collar off of Amazon. it's called a Comfy Cone. I have seen it as low as $14.95 with free shipping but for the life of me I can't find it again...*grrr* I think the lower price was for a small, med is like$20, If tilly is freaking out with the hard e-cone this may be a good alternative. These silly cone things are priceless when you really need them.

I really hope and pray that tilly is a MUCH better patient than boots was!!! Good Luck!!!


----------



## farmpony84

mine are on frontline year around. they are also on that heartworm stuff year around. we just live in a bad place i geuss... fleas... ticks... spiders.... heebie jeebies...


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Yuck... creepy crawlies


----------



## 3neighs

Eww, ticks...I hate those things. They're bad here in the spring, but to deal with them in the winter, too, would be too much for me!

Moxie, I hope Tilly recovers with no problems from her surgery. Don't let her converse with Boots. 

I need to change my avatar.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

LOL... I think Boots learned her lesson. She's become quite the sweet little lover after all this surgery ordeal. She crawls up on the recliner foot rest and then crawls up to my lap, every night to snuggle with me....Bill always gives me the stink eye because I don't let Tanner on the furniture....But he's 75#'s of slobber and shedding...Boots is 25#'s of snugglie goodness.


----------



## Moxie

Well puggle butt is home. I picked her up from the vet and held her the whole way home, she wouldn't even look at me!! LOL Poor baby gurl. 

I made her walk from the car to the house so maybe she'd go pee, but no such luck. Once we got into the house I made her a little bed on the couch, and took OFF the cone. As long as I can keep an eye on her, I think she'll be fine. She'll have to wear it when I cant always watch her, and when she goes up to grandma's and grandpa's tomorrow. 

Thanks guys for the well wishes, I will pass them along.....

*Tilly, aunty Amy, Jen, and Jenny wish you a speedy recovery.*


----------



## farmpony84

Tilly. Be a good girl. I'd let you come visit me... but we have ticks... and fleas... and omigosh, you should see the mice in my garage! I moved my barn cat up to the house so that she can eat them all....


----------



## Moxie

Nasty.... Just Nasty!


----------



## farmpony84

lol.........


----------



## 3neighs

My daughter found a dead mouse in our basement. Could have been the cats, could have been the poison. Don't care as long as it's dead!

Tilly, yes, be a good girl and make your mommy give you lots of treats.


----------



## farmpony84

why must my carrot detector detect no carrots!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Boots is the mousin' -ist dog I've ever seen....We have to check for *shudder* rodents in her mouth before we let her in. She'll bring in the dead mice and drop then in front of the TV like she won a prize.... Nasty little dog...but she catches more mice than the cat.


----------



## farmpony84

pup-pup got a mouse... sally cat just lays on the floor and squirms... i will be so happy when i get her fixed.....


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

lol... Our cat gets just enough mice to earn her keep... No more, no less. She's a trip though, she won't just kill them outright. I'm sure she looses more than she kills.


----------



## Moxie

We had a cat named James once who brought a live bunny to our door. Once I opened it, and saw what he had in his mouth, I yelled. James dropped the bunny, said bunny ran into the house and hid then proceeded to die and stink up the place. The only way we found the darn thing was by following the odor. **** thing died in my room of course.


----------



## farmpony84

ock my dog just farted and he reaks...


----------



## Moxie

Tilly has yucky bulldog farts... Bad enough to make your eyes water.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Since Boots lost some of her intestine in the spay ordeal, she has NAZZZTY farts... She get's mad because Tanner gets "people" food sometimes and I can't give her any, well, when I do she gets massive bad poo and stinks up the house with gas. 

I had my family here (14 of us) for Christmas and somebody (My sister) gave the dog a piece of deer sausage.... OMGOSH.... Boots was laying under the folding chair that my dad was sitting in and he would reach down and pet her while we were opening presents,...well, the sausage kicked in and she blew... EVERYONE heard the dog fart and started to giggle...about 10 seconds later my dad made the most aweful face.....He started to get up and fuss and was saying the dog was trying to kill him. ROTFL!!! :lol: It was priceless, I wish we would have had it on video!!!!!!! ( we all took a break from presents, went to the kitchen and let the living room air out... It was Baaaaad)


----------



## Moxie

lol Ewwwwwwww


----------



## Moxie

Sooooooooooooooooooooooo ladies... How is the new year treating you thus far?


----------



## 3neighs

Well, the girls go back to school tomorrow and I'm not looking forward to it. I enjoy school breaks while most parents dread them. Other than that, so far so good! 

What I want to know is what did you do on your birthday, Moxie?


----------



## Moxie

We went horse back riding, although I only spent about 10 mins up because they put me on Bubba bareback. I was a tad scared! lol So I hopped off, and let Craig ride, and of course what does he do? Shows me up!!! haha.. 

Other than that, we didnt do much, as we were getting bad weather. I did go out today tho and look at about 100 horses!!!! And I may have found a pretty nice mare.


----------



## farmpony84

You had a horsey birthday! Yeah Mox! Did you where your way cool hats? I slept on my smelly lamb pillow...... teehee....


----------



## Moxie

LOL Craig wont let me wear them because he loves them so much. Seth HAS wore the shirt you sent him tho! yay!


 I have to go to work


----------



## farmpony84

you have to work? how rude!


----------



## Moxie

Umhum... It'll be fun to watch me try and juggle school, work, family, barn chores and horse!


----------



## RockinTheBit07

^ I hear ya!! It's hard trying to do everything in such a short amount of time!
Make sure you leave some time for "your time" or you will go crazy!!!

 I have two jobs at the moment and when school starts i will have 3, but then aftr a few weeks it will be just one job, then I got Joe, and i get to write articles for local newspapers for one of my journalism classes! And to think a girl i ride with (shes my friend who is still in high school, im in college) has the nerve to ask if i would have time to ride her horse on a day i have to jump Joe. She doesnt have a job, just school....really annoying.


----------



## Moxie

Oye, that would be annoying!

I figure horse time could be my time, as I enjoy riding so much. Other than that I dont see too much time to/for myself.


----------



## Moxie

You know what I dont understand? How some people can sit on here all day long. I mean in and out all day long isnt so bad. Oye, I couldn't live on this site.


----------



## farmpony84

What! What do you mean! No livey on the site!!!!!


----------



## Moxie

nononoooooooooooooooooooooo... Not you!

*removes foot from mouth*


----------



## Moxie

Well... Got bad news on the home front. 

Expect a cranky Bobbie in the future.


----------



## farmpony84

uh oh... cranky bobbie is no good... no good at all.... no no no....


----------



## Moxie

Think about what it'll be like LIVING with me. lol


----------



## farmpony84

OH YEAH BABY~ some men like angry women! He may be turned on!


----------



## 3neighs

Will chocolate make it better?


----------



## farmpony84

I'm sure we could find you some chocolates....


----------



## Moxie

Craig brought me home chocolate doughnuts haha


----------



## farmpony84

he must have been a bad bad boy!


----------



## Moxie

He was trying to sweeten me up. 

We're not speaking today.


----------



## Moxie

Kind of a dull show today, eh?


----------



## 3neighs

Our electricity is out in the barn and I have to break ice in the water tank...not fun.


----------



## Moxie

Yuck! I'd hate that.


----------



## farmpony84

I don't have electricity in my barn...


----------



## Moxie

I dont even HAVE a barn. lol


----------



## Vidaloco

Please don't tell anyone, but I log on sometimes in the morning and then leave:shock: :lol:
Mike is a hard task master and expects 24/7 from his minion/mods :wink:
So it only appears that we are addicted and logged on all day.:roll:


----------



## Moxie

LOL OoOOoOOOoooh, is that how it works?! 


I get to go take a look at a new barn today. Im excited!


----------



## Vidaloco

Hubby took the day off from work so we are getting ready to go ride. Vida was a bit of a stinker yesterday and actually bucked me for the first time in our riding history. I got her a new pad and I think she hates it. I'm going back to the old one, so hopefully today will be a better day.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

AWww.... Not the new pad!!!! I knew you said she was picky about her pads, I was just hoping that she'd really like this one. **poo** Hope you have a great ride and enjoy the day with Tony!!!!


----------



## Moxie

Yikes! That stinks, Vida. 

I hope this ride goes better for you today.


----------



## farmpony84

naughty girl! gosh... Beauty threw me once... but she's just a wicked witch... not a new pad....


----------



## 3neighs

Vidaloco said:


> Hubby took the day off from work so we are getting ready to go ride.


Hmmpff! Not fair.


----------



## farmpony84

That's rude! I wanna ride... it's dark already...

My hound came home w/ a snare around his front paw... Makes me very angry!

My horses went INSANE. My 25 year old tried to bust down my barn doors because... he was hungry! AAAHHH! Hubby won't take me to the mall... BUT he did say he'd take me to the horse expo! YEAH! I think it's next week... or the week after... gotta check the dates....


----------



## Moxie

Well, went to the new barn, and it's awesome! I'm excited to change.


----------



## Vidaloco

She only bucked once :-(
I don't know whats up with her. It was a beautiful day and we started out great. I think she may just have a sore back from riding with the new pad for 2 days straight. I posted her persnicketyness on horse videos. We did lots of one rein stops and circles today. Very un-Vida like. No worries about the new pad, thats what Ebay is for.


----------



## farmpony84

LOL... exactly... bubye new pad! Vida no likey!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

LOL... Glad to hear that the pad troubles can be flushed away with e-bay!!! Gotta just LOVE that site!!!


----------



## 3neighs

Amy, I just swatted at my computer screen!


----------



## Moxie

tee-hee


----------



## farmpony84

that's a yucky dirty avatar.... better stay away from Spyder... she'll eat you.


----------



## Moxie

I got myself an awesome new camera!


----------



## Vidaloco

Just FYI we rode again today in her old pad and she no bucky


----------



## farmpony84

Moxie are you saying you got a new camera so you can take pix of spyder eating Amy?

Vida...I'm glad she no bucky no more... bad pad... evil pad... what were you thinking buying her a new pad??? Bad mama! She likes the old one!

My kid is shooting himself w/ a nerf gun.... should I be worried?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Not unless he's shooting you. Eli is supreme defender of the homestead. No monsters or bad guys or predatory animals around here. :lol:

Mox- Cool news on the camera! What are the details???

Spyder can't catch me!!!! 

Jen- You're not the first one...surely not to be the last either! :lol:

Jenny- Got a pic of the ariat tote... I've been thinking of going that way...

Maureen- Great news that Vida is back to her old self!!! Silly Pads :roll:


----------



## Moxie

Jen- Nerf guns aren't as bad as say.... a airsoft gun, paintball gun, or even a um. REAL GUN! 

Vida- I'm happy to hear that vidagirl is back to her ole self. Isn't it silly that they prefer an old pad over a newer pad. Silly girl.

Amy- I went out and bought a Canon EOS SX, it's a DSLR. Once I got home, I found a better camera, just about the same specs, but it came with an additional lens. So I ordered that one. So far I have taken a few pics with it, and it's just amazing! I love it.


----------



## farmpony84

I want a new camera! Mox, mail it to me... please? I'll give it back next year...

Here's the tote and a link to get it...Ariat<sup></sup> Mini Carry All - Ariat<sup></sup> Bags & Luggage from SmartPak Equine I actually like it alot...I just think I want a new one...


----------



## Moxie

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..... Member that $599 purse you were looking at? You'll have to buy that for me and then some to equal the amount of the camera.


----------



## farmpony84

Moxie... you are not being very nice. No no no... not very nice.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

OOoOooo... I like that ariat tote!!! That looks like the perfect size!!!


----------



## Moxie

Okay.... first, I LOVE the ariat tote, I want one.

And second, Jenny you can have the camera if I can have Riley. lol


----------



## farmpony84

oh... the camera for Ri... uh.... let me think about that.... No. But I'll give you a palomino pony.....


----------



## 3neighs

Uh, you guys are slipping here...


----------



## Moxie

Indeed... JENNY! We need to think of something to keep our followers captivated. 


Im off to work.


----------



## farmpony84

Fine...

Worst things to do...

Go to the dentist
go to the gynocologist
bathing suit shop
diet....


----------



## 3neighs

waxing
living in Michigan in Jan.
vomiting


----------



## farmpony84

pooping in public places


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Pooping in public places????

Are you talking shopping mall restrooms.....OR The fountain in the middle of downtown????


----------



## Moxie

Sharting
Getting a IUC inserted 
tampons
pee'ing in public with a toddler


----------



## farmpony84

Like... in a public potty where the people in the stall next to you can hear and smell you! Yikes!

picking your nose in public?


----------



## 3neighs

peeing when you sneeze


----------



## Moxie

Scraping your car window's in -23 weather.


----------



## farmpony84

getting to work and realizing your shoes smell like horse pee...


----------



## 3neighs

stretch marks


----------



## farmpony84

farting just before someone comes into your office!


----------



## 3neighs

Bump!!!


----------



## english_rider144

I wanna join in! hmm...
relizing your pants are ripped in a public place!


----------



## farmpony84

Getting robbed by the carrot bandit and his new video>.... Twice!


----------



## 3neighs

I sent out a bunch of bills this morning and wrote 2008 on all the checks. :roll:


----------



## farmpony84

lol... ihave to pay disney my money for that cruise today....


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I have to sit down and pay bills today.... *mental note...Its '09* Thanks Jen.


----------



## farmpony84

did i mention i'm going on a cruise?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Really??? Carnival or Norwegian ????


----------



## farmpony84

disney


----------



## 3neighs

> did i mention i'm going on a cruise?


Yes. I'm jealous, so I've chose not to respond.


----------



## farmpony84

that was not very nice.


----------



## 3neighs

Oh fine. I went and read your 'disney vacation' thread about how you're going to be camping out where it's nice and warm while I freeze here in 2 feet of snow and you'll be eating tons of great food and fraternizing with Mickey. Now I'm all depressed...happy?

BTW, where is Moxie?!


----------



## farmpony84

i dont think she loves us anymore.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

She's prolly off woOoOoOrking or something all silly and non-important like that!! :roll:


----------



## farmpony84

or watching the inauguration....


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I'm on here and watching coverage.......


----------



## farmpony84

yes but she was sad over the decision... or... maybe she IS working!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Oh that's right.... How could I have forgotten THAT?!?!?! :shock:

I didn't vote for him, BUT, he's who we've got and I'm gonna throw 100% support to him until I see a good reason to do otherwise. 

He was VERY impressive with his acceptance speech and it was SO nice to see a President that wasn't making mule jokes and talking about TX. (no offense TX)

I guess I mean to say it was nice having a polished figure as head of state.


----------



## farmpony84

well...

I did not vote for him. I still believe he is inexperienced... but becuase he IS our president. I must support him...for...I am an American and proud of it...


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

That's what I'm doing.


----------



## Moxie

Well, I had a super busy weekend. I had my sisters over, and had Seth's birthday party. I had to work, and I have been busy doing the photography thing. I got my first 'client' on Sunday and have been working diligently to get their photo's and vid's out in a timely fashion.


----------



## farmpony84

ick... she turned all grown upidly on us.


----------



## Moxie

Oh snort.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

OoOoOoO.... She had responcibilitieeeees. :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

what are those?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

* I dunno * :roll:


----------



## farmpony84

why did bobbie get all growed up on us? she's no fun.


----------



## RusticWildFire

Aww. Moxie! I miss you too. Responsibilities are no fun. Just like homework is no fun. 

But photography is fun! I wanna take pictures for people! I need a better camera first though.


----------



## Moxie

The HF world does not stop when I am not here! lol Have you guys even seen my smugmug page and some of the pics I've taken?


----------



## RusticWildFire

No I have not. I want to see it!


----------



## Moxie

The URL is in my sig.


----------



## RusticWildFire

Pretty Pretty pictures!!!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I saw it......


----------



## Moxie

Thanks, I'll be adding more later today once I get a model release signed.


----------



## farmpony84

i can't see it because my organization blocks it.... sniff... i'll have to look when i get home....


----------



## Moxie

At least you can get online at work. When I'm at work I am locked down like I am protecting national secrets or something.


----------



## farmpony84

...maybe you are....


----------



## Moxie

Umhum, I highly doubt that Menards has the identity of who killed Kennedy! lol

Alright, Im off to the dentist. BOO!!!


----------



## farmpony84

yuck... dentists are yucky...


----------



## Moxie

Well, the outlook is not good. The dentist wants to put me on an all liquid diet.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Moxie said:


> Well, the outlook is not good. The dentist wants to put me on an all liquid diet.


ouch! :-|


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

What??? All liquid??? WHY???? Dang, even people that have had all their teeth ripped out for dentures get to eat applesauce!!!


----------



## Moxie

Well you're right Amy, I shouldn't have said all liquid, I can eat things no tougher than bread. So apple sauce, pudding and stuff. No steak, chicken no good stuff. Boo


----------



## farmpony84

are they going to wire your mouth shut?!!!!!


----------



## Moxie

No, there has been no talk of that, but the TMJ has gotten pretty bad, the less open/shut motion I make the better.


----------



## farmpony84

hmmm.... good thing you got internet! if you end up w/ carpel tunnel then you will be screwed!


----------



## Moxie

baha! I know right! It'll be tough at work, I have to answer phones and talk to drivers. I also have to cut out caffeine, which I dont drink a whole lot of anyway, and I have to sit with my tongue between my upper and lower teeth, to drop my lower jaw down.

What are you going to get me on your cruise? Something good I hope!

I added new pics to my site last nite!


----------



## RusticWildFire

Ooo how pretty!! It must be fun going out to take all those pictures. I looove taking pictures


----------



## farmpony84

i get you NOTHING!! on my cruise! I dunno... you want seashells? handmade jewerly? left over steak from the buffet?


----------



## Moxie

I'd actually prefer to be the one up on the horse. Working with these people hasn't helped my want for a horse. They have yearlings there  and I want one.


----------



## farmpony84

i like pretty ponies....


----------



## Moxie

Ooooh STEAK! ihatechu!


----------



## Moxie

thankyouthankyou.


----------



## RusticWildFire

Aww. Yeah. I can see that. I miss my horses. I haven't seen them in a couple of weeks :'(. And I wont for another couple. I hate it.


----------



## Moxie

I tried talking to the ole man about the horse thing last nite. He refuses to acknowledge the issue anymore


----------



## farmpony84

he's a bad man....


----------



## Moxie

I get the impression he feels it's not important. Im sad.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Naw... He knows it's important to you...You're just beating him to death with it.

-at least that's what Bill told me last night-

We've been horseless for 2 weeks now and I'm still going on and on about gaited horse this and walker that and foxtrotter here and then I'd really really like to get a rocky mountain.....C'mere and check out these horses I found on line....

He responded with "The horse crap in the pasture isn't even hard yet....give it a rest and enjoy not having the responsibility for for a while."

He didn't say it meanly just matter-of-factly. He already said we'd see about it in the fall when they're cheaper or maybe even next spring....*sigh* I need to save up some money to get the great horse that I want anyways.....I just can't shut up about it.  I have to quit wearing him out.


----------



## farmpony84

men..... mine would probably say no if he'd have known what he knows now! teehee.... only I already came w/ one horse.... the others came later....


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

****... Sorry buddie!!! ****... Package deal... Me AND the horse!!!


----------



## farmpony84

yeah... he had no choice! teehee...

My parents kept putting off buying a horse for me so I went out and bought him on my own (made payments) and then told them I owned him AFTER THE FACT... So I gave no one a choice on sweetpea! LOL....


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I need to get a job and do that...... :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

LOL... it was a great plan until my first months board was do... and I had to go to my parents for help!!!!


----------



## Moxie

Amy, you are exactly right. I am overloading him with far too much horse talk. So I have vowed to not bother him with it anymore. And when the time is right, when I feel like I have reached a comfortable level in my riding, I will buy a horse and then say "Hey guess what, I got a horse". 

That'll show him.


----------



## RusticWildFire

I think that's a great idea  A good compromise


----------



## farmpony84

...put him right in his place!


----------



## 3neighs

Amy, what did I miss...you don't have Dumas and Twister anymore???????


----------



## Moxie

Yea, I missed that too.


----------



## farmpony84

I don't think she ever "announced" it.... the boys are happy though...


----------



## Moxie

Im sure they are. 

So, I have been looking all over town for two movies: Wild Hearts Cant Be Broken, and All Roads Lead Home. They are both impossible to find!!! Grrr

Also, I think I am going to take this semester off of school.


----------



## RusticWildFire

Wild Hearts Can't Be Broken!!! OMGosh that was my faaaavorite movie as a kid. I've seen it well over 100 times. I think that's the movie that REALLY got me into horses. I haven't seen it in years. I want to see it sometime again..but every time I've looked I couldn't see it.


----------



## Moxie

Well you can order it online, but Im the type of person who wants what she wants when she wants it. 

I'm super pumped tho, I found the title and author of the book that I read back when I was younger. It's about a girl who finds an injured mustang and nurses him back to health, but her father finds out about and and threatens to 'get rid of it' and well, I cant remember the end, but I DO remember I balled my eyes out.


----------



## RusticWildFire

Yeah I'm sure I could find it online but I've never tried to look. I just look in movie stores and such. Good news though. I think we may watch All Roads Lead Home tonight!!


----------



## farmpony84

i think yer going to have to order it online....

did i tell you about my borders online purchase? yeah... I ordered Lassies great adventure... I got... Liz taylors last time in paris... called them and took it back to a local borders, got a gift card, called them back, replaced the order and got.... liz taylors ... last time in paris... it's sitting on my desk at work... they are supposed to call me back... i just ordered lassies great adventure on ebay... borders done made me mad!!!!

figure skating is on.... i love figure skating...


----------



## RusticWildFire

OMG I'm mad. I came here to read and I got hit by the bandit. I was gonna post something and I forgot to so I went to my history and recently closed tabs and opened it again and the same dang bandit hit me again. AHHHHH


----------



## farmpony84

khee...heee... thas funny.....


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

That is kinda funny... Don't back up into the bandit!!!!


----------



## Moxie

Rustic, you jerk! I havent been able to find that movie anywhere!!!!!!


----------



## farmpony84

wow... that was not very nice mox! I'm thinking that if you order it from borders.com, you can get 5 wrong movies before you get the right movie!


----------



## Moxie

lol Indeed, it was NOT very nice, but I have gone to like 15 stores looking for this movie! It's impossible to find! 

I spent my evening editing more horsey pics.

I have to pee. 

Look a bird.


----------



## farmpony84

so... did you order it online yet????


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I guess I didn't make an official announcement about Dumas and Twister... Sorry guys.

We sold them. We weren't riding them and they were too good of horses to keep as pasture pets. I want gaited horses, Bill never rode with me because it just killed his back and knees, Korrie (oldest daughter 14) didn't ever want to ride, and Nicole (2nd oldest 12) is a complete maniac, she would run a horse into the ground if you'd let her. She is all GO GO GO! and the boys at 8 & 5 wern't ready to ride the big horses yet.

I found a great couple with 2 smallish kids (5 & 3) that have been looking for good riding horses for about a year. The guy's brother is a bachlor horseman (in his early 40's) who is helping them with the purchase and care. The horses will be kept there. (I've spied on them, :lol: It's a nice 3 acre pasture with a carport, 2 big round bales, a nice slope and great fencing.) The new owners are really nice people. You know the type that you could just visit with all day...they are really genuine people. 

We didn't take a loss on them, I ended up doing a little trading and scoring MAJOR brownie points with the Hubby. I took cash and a rifle in on trade. ( Browning 300 W Mag and a Bushnell scope *it's a really cool gun )

I miss them, but I know they are in a home where they will be used and cared for. 

I'm really looking forward to finding MY horse. I'm not going to start looking until this fall or maybe even next spring.

Basically...all's good, I'm just taking a little break and re-arranging my herd!!!


----------



## farmpony84

I'll sell you a pony....


----------



## Moxie

Aw! Thats awesome Amy! I'm happy to know that they went to a good home, and were able to stay together.

I DID rent the movie, so I will be watching it tonight. I need some 'me' time, and to cry a little. It turns out that I cant take the rest of the semester off, unless I wanted to pay MORE money, and my boss wants an additional day out of the week from me. So. I just need a lil cry. FYI I almost had a break down in Walmart when trying to decide on what to have for supper.

I have poured myself a rum and coke, plan on hitting a few stops online, and am going to watch my movie.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I'll type slowly for ya Moxie...that way you can drink and keep up!!! 

I wouldn't sell the horses to anyone that wanted just one. 

Jenny...... I DO NOT WANT THAT PONY!!! She's a freaky little beast. :lol:


----------



## RusticWildFire

aww Mox...I'm having one of those days too.... We watched the movie last night. It wasn't as sad as I thought it was gonna be...but one part just about made me cry (I wont spoil it) but it reminded me of my dog and I...and I didn't wanna go back to those thoughts...Had it gone on any longer I would have been bawling....

I need a drink too. I'm so stressed...I hate school...I hate computers....I hate being ignored...I really really need a friend, someone to talk to. I need a break. Grr I sound so selfish but I'm sick of it all right now


----------



## farmpony84

MOXIE! I'm sending you THE LOVE!

Amy, the pony is cute... What does sane matter?


----------



## Moxie

I was a little let down by the movie. I was expecting to cry, but only got teary-eyed. Im glad I didnt buy it.

Rustic, you do not sound selfish, at least not to me because I am in the very same place as you. I just want a **** horse!


----------



## farmpony84

Sweet Home Alabama made me bawl... the part in the **** dog cemetary... that was heart breaking for me.... and the other day me and max watched the last "jeffs collie" episode where gramps dies and jeff gives lassie to timmy... Omigosh... I BAWLED.....

There is a book out there, it's a cheesy romance, Harelquin, anyway, I forget who wrote it, but it's called "a cowboys tears"... that book made me cry and cry... it was so freaking good... I gave it away and then bought it off amazon.com so i could re-read it and then gave it away... it was really good...


----------



## 3neighs

Aw, I missed the booze and movies? Hope Floats always makes me cry...

Amy, if I part traded my horses for a rifle my husband would worship the ground I walked on! I'm glad you're were able to find them a home you feel good about and there were able to stay together.


----------



## farmpony84

pure country is another good one... i love country movies.... w/ sexy hot cowboys...


----------



## Moxie

I NEEEEDDDDDDDD to watch Wild Hearts Cant Be Broken. 

I NEED TO!

I am home early from work because I am sick. I wasnt feeling well last night, I didnt sleep well, AND this morning I back my car into a snow bank, so I had to shovel my way out. Oye!

On the good side it is official, we WILL be going to CA this june. YAY!


----------



## farmpony84

I can't get my wood to burn... we left it outside and it got wet.... i keep trying and trying but wet wood just don't burn...... cold now.


----------



## RusticWildFire

Yeah Mox, I was a bit let down by the movie as well. It wasn't bad but it wasn't as good as I thought it was gonna be. 
And you are going to CA!? Luckyyyy. That's awesome though!  

Good news from here too...I might be going home for a day in 2 weeks!! I'm realll excited. I miss my horses. My mom is coming up both Friday and Saturday for hockey games so we are gonna go home with her probably Friday night, spend Saturday there and come back Saturday afternoon. I really hope so anyway because otherwise I wont be able to go home for another month (I have to work every single weekend)..and that'll make it 6 weeks that I've seen them then! Ahh I can't take it! Must have a horsie hug now!


----------



## farmpony84

Once apon a time there was a dear sweet girl that loved horses. She had a wonderful friend, a kind and funny, silly, obnoxious friend. Her name was Moxie. Moxie was a carefree happy jolly soul, until one day.... She got a job. And not just any job mind you... but a DESK job. The job began to slowly suck the life out her. She tried to keep her spirits up by playing w/ prince seth and princess tilly, however the wicked husband continued to put a damper on her mood as he refused to allow the queen of all the land to purchase her very own horse. He was a grumpy old soul. If only he would take the time to sit on the toilet... he might find the heart to give the women of his dreams the one thing that would allow her to feel pure happiness... Yes, it was a sad life for the Moxii-nator.... 

To be continued by RWF


----------



## 3neighs

Moxie said:


> I NEEEEDDDDDDDD to watch Wild Hearts Cant Be Broken.


Netflix has it.


----------



## RusticWildFire

farmpony84 said:


> Once apon a time there was a dear sweet girl that loved horses. She had a wonderful friend, a kind and funny, silly, obnoxious friend. Her name was Moxie. Moxie was a carefree happy jolly soul, until one day.... She got a job. And not just any job mind you... but a DESK job. The job began to slowly suck the life out her. She tried to keep her spirits up by playing w/ prince seth and princess tilly, however the wicked husband continued to put a damper on her mood as he refused to allow the queen of all the land to purchase her very own horse. He was a grumpy old soul. If only he would take the time to sit on the toilet... he might find the heart to give the women of his dreams the one thing that would allow her to feel pure happiness... Yes, it was a sad life for the Moxii-nator....
> 
> To be continued by RWF



Continued from Farmpony....



The Moxii-nator was sad for a little while, but she was strong. Yes, very very strong! She was also patient. She occupied herself with her prince, princess, school and riding lessons. After a while, the grumpy old husband did finally sit on the toilet. He was less stressed and able to see. He realized how happy this horse would make his beautiful Queen. He agreed to let her get the horse of her dreams. When she went to shop for her horse she realized why she needed to wait. It was all a plan and meant to be because she found the most perfect special horse! 


To be continued by 3neighs.....


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

i honsetly don't get this thread. But I love it anyway!


----------



## 3neighs

RusticWildFire said:


> Continued from Farmpony....
> 
> 
> 
> The Moxii-nator was sad for a little while, but she was strong. Yes, very very strong! She was also patient. She occupied herself with her prince, princess, school and riding lessons. After a while, the grumpy old husband did finally sit on the toilet. He was less stressed and able to see. He realized how happy this horse would make his beautiful Queen. He agreed to let her get the horse of her dreams. When she went to shop for her horse she realized why she needed to wait. It was all a plan and meant to be because she found the most perfect special horse!
> 
> 
> To be continued by 3neighs.....


He was a beautiful, black 30 hand winged horse named Sky. When Moxie climbed on his back he took her up, up in the sky far away from the grumpy old husband and away from the desk job. They would fly around all day spreading joy to all. "It's a bird, it's a plane, it's...the Moxie-nator!" Together, they granted wishes to women all over the world who dreamed of having a horse of their own, but were denied by their grumpy husbands. Helping others brought her such joy and she wasn't sad anymore...


----------



## Moxie

LOL What can I add to that?!

Rach, we love this thread too. heh


----------



## farmpony84

What is that? Is that a solar eclipse? No, its... it's a winged horse! A black pegasis? That is only the rarest and purest of all the flying creatures... and who is that beautiful green eyed women guiding the giant beast??? It's... MOXIE!


----------



## Moxie

Could you imagine my huge bum on a flying horse? oye!


----------



## farmpony84

you'd look tiny... didn't you see? The thing is 30 hands!


----------



## Moxie

LOL 

I went to the dr today.

"Not Pneumonia yet" 

I didnt think that was an illness. 

I guess I have to lose about 5000lbs or I am going to become more and more prone to illness.


30hh!!!! I cant even get on a 16hh horse WITH A MOUNTING BLOCK! lol


----------



## farmpony84

maybe you could climb on one of his wings?

500lbs???? that's... a little much... doncha think? a friend of mine is doing that cookie diet thing and the weight is just falling off her... how can she do that? eat just cookies? that's just.... yuck. I've been doing slimfast for a month now... I think I've gained weight...

My friend bob lost over a hundred lbs on weight watchers. I'm really proud of him.... He's down to about 400lbs now...

what will you name a 30 hand horse??


----------



## RusticWildFire

Ooh dear. I don't think you should lose 5000. That's a loooot. I think you'd be a bit negative and more than likely dead. 

But I really really really need to start losing weight as well. So how about we both get serious about the weight support group again!? Deal?


----------



## farmpony84

i am trying to lose weight as the same time as my bff who is weighing in at a massive 110. Witch... but you know what... she really could lose 10 lbs and not be too skinny. Naturally skinny sexy hot people make me sick...


----------



## 3neighs

Me too, FP. There's a skinny woman inside of me, but I keep shutting her up with chocolate.


----------



## farmpony84

i shut her up w/ blueberry muffins about 20 minutes ago but she's getting obnoxious again... might have to find some....popcorn?


----------



## RusticWildFire

mine made me make chocolate chip cookies yesterday for my boyfriend. They are soo yummy. So she got one this morning before my oatmeal..


----------



## farmpony84

mine made me make chocolate chip cookies too! They keep screaming to me....


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

you guys are making me hungry !


----------



## farmpony84

me too... is it lunchtime?


----------



## RusticWildFire

She keeps telling me to eat the cookies..and they are soo good...especially warmed up with ice cream. YUM


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

^^ thats just cruel


----------



## Moxie

I just cleaned out my fridge. Now I have room for 'healthy' food.


----------



## farmpony84

i just filled out my thing on sparkpeople... i'll be lucky if i can eat a popsicle for dinner tonight...


----------



## Moxie

sparkpeople?


----------



## Moxie

Is that a new dating website?


----------



## english_rider144

no its a diet website.


----------



## english_rider144

I'm on it now since I've been gaining a few pounds and I need to lose it.


----------



## farmpony84

sparkpeople.com... it's kind of neat....


----------



## Moxie

There, Imma member too. Im not doing so well though.. I had McDonald's for lunch. lol


----------



## RusticWildFire

I just joined as well. I was starving after school so I got mozz. sticks from the arbys drive through then ate a candy bar. GRR. But I'm gonna play around with that later after I have a nap or something. I'm exhausted.


----------



## farmpony84

I had a whopper jr.... i could probably have a popsicle for dinner now... and maybe one ju-ju bean...


----------



## Moxie

I'll probably have ice for supper. lol


----------



## farmpony84

LOL... I hate "dieting" because all I can think about is my next meal... AND I've been "dieting" since January 1 and I don't thik I've lost any weight yet... ALTHOUGH... I have to admit, I've been eating way healthier so maybe like 10 years from now????


----------



## shmurmer4

Then you're not doing something right.

I apologize for getting into your business but, nutrition and fitness, it's what I know.


----------



## Moxie

The thing I hate the most about dieting is feeling hungry. I HATE it!


----------



## RusticWildFire

Me too. And I start to feel sick if I don't eat enough. Even if I feel like I eat a lot. Dieting just sucks. I just need time to exercise. Ugh. This summer I was doing so well. I rode my bike everywhere and lost a ton of weight. But now it just sucks. Grr.


----------



## farmpony84

shmurmer, this is the farmpony and moxie show... where everyone is invited to call us out! AND... AND ... AND ... How do you know I'm not doing it right? I'm walking and running and starving and and and ....

I think some of the starving is mental because I just ate a huge thing of spinache artichoke stuff and a piece of cake (the cake was accident...) and I'm still hungry! I WANT FOOD!


----------



## RusticWildFire

farmpony84 said:


> I think some of the starving is mental because I just ate a huge thing of spinache artichoke stuff and a piece of cake (the cake was accident...) and I'm still hungry! I WANT FOOD!



Yeah that happens to me too... Except normally it's not spinach artichoke stuff and a piece of cake. It's other normal stuff. I don't know how to do fancy. I can't cook fancy stuff. I'm not a chef  sad.


----------



## farmpony84

well... i called it stuff so it wouldnt sound so bad... it's a dip that you put on your bread, we went to an italian place for dinner... YUMMY!


----------



## RusticWildFire

oo yumm. We had omelets. I can never spell that right. 

Now I might have a cookie and ice cream. Cuz I'm sitting here..bored.


----------



## Moxie

I just got a horse.


----------



## farmpony84

i am going to have cranberry grape juice... that will make me happy... i think...


----------



## RusticWildFire

You just got a horse?! That's awesome. Details?!


----------



## Moxie

14.2hh morgan/welsh 10 yr old

She hasnt been handled much, so she needs a refresher course, which is fine because I get to help train her.

She just kind of fell into my lap (free), and I got a pretty good deal going with training/board. 

I'll have better pics of her tomorrow and an official 'name my horse' thread.


----------



## shmurmer4

farmpony84 said:


> shmurmer, this is the farmpony and moxie show... where everyone is invited to call us out! AND... AND ... AND ... How do you know I'm not doing it right? I'm walking and running and starving and and and ....
> 
> I think some of the starving is mental because I just ate a huge thing of spinache artichoke stuff and a piece of cake (the cake was accident...) and I'm still hungry! I WANT FOOD!


That is what you're doing wrong, you need to eat 4 to 6 small meals a day.
By starving yourself or eating one or two meals you may not be getting the calories, but you're slowing the rate at which your body breaks down food. Also, by doing that your body stresses so it actually holds food/fat longer because it isn't sure when it will eat next.


----------



## RusticWildFire

Ahhh Moxie I'm so happy for you!!!! *hugs*! That's great  She looks pretty from what I can see


----------



## Moxie

*squeels* I cant even believe it!!!!! OMG! I have so much to think of and do! I need to make a list of everything I need to get!


----------



## RusticWildFire

EEE!! I'm so excited for you! I knew if you were patient something great would happen!  Usually when you are least expecting it. Yay! I'm happy!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

Eeekkk!! Yay moxie thats soo exciting!! Now comes the fun part where you get to spoil her and love her:] I wish you well with your first horse!!! 

and shmurmer you really know your food stuff dont you?!?


----------



## farmpony84

OMIGOSH MOX! that is so COOL... is she a spotted pony or just dirty in that pic? I can't wait to see her! OH HOW COOL! Is this at the new place???? YEAH!

Shmurmer... I eat breakfast, snack, lunch, snack, dinner, snack...

I actually think that's why I'm hungry because I went to eating ONLY breakfast lunch and dinner w/ no snacks and tons of diet cokes to water and 6 meals... my body tells me when it's snack time now! It's only been a month so I need to get used to it...

MOXIE - YEAH!


----------



## Moxie

Well in the picture I posted here, she was running through some brush, but I just started an official thread in Horse Talk, with better pics. I did notice today tho that she has some brown spots on her face, so maybe she's spotted?? 

She came from the farm where I just finished taking pics at. They rescued her, and her pasture mate. They were going to keep her pasture mate and take her to auction, but before they had, they wanted to slip a saddle on her and see what she had. For being unattended too for some years, she walked out just fine. So they offered her to me for free. They sweetened the pot by offering to help me train her for free, and a discount on board, as long as I help with chores. 

YAY!


----------



## 3neighs

Woo hoo Moxie! Congratulations! I saw the other pictures, she's cute! Hope she works out for you!


----------



## farmpony84

that is awesome... wonder if she is flea bitten... heading to horsetalk.


----------



## 3neighs

I'm confused, is this show canceled or are you just starting season two?


----------



## farmpony84

I believe we are on season 2. we need to come up w/ something really hot though if we want to make it to 200 pages!


----------



## RusticWildFire

We are only on page 41!


----------



## Moxie

I think we're on page 161??


OYE!! I just got back from the barn... I am BEAT!

I think she's going to be feabitten.


----------



## Moxie

BTW... I am done with dieting because I just got done working my butt off at the barn.


----------



## RusticWildFire

Mine shows a bunch of posts per page..so as mine is set up it's 41!


----------



## farmpony84

LOL... did you groom her really well? How was she??? China Doll?

I think we are on 162


----------



## Moxie

oooh lol


----------



## Moxie

Oye, that mare is going to be a handfull!!!

I held her grain bucket today, and she was fine while she was eating. I petted her while she was eating, and once she was done, she was kinda like "okay, I got what I wanted, let me go". 

I held her and pet her for awhile, she got a little pushy with me, but I stood my ground and wouldn't let her rub up against me and push me around. We ended on a good note. 


HOWEVER!!!! Once I got out to the farm today, she nickered at me. I did go over and give her a treat. 


I think tomorrow when I grain her, I'll bring a brush with me and groom her a bit. I'll also work on catching her. She's very illusive.


----------



## farmpony84

she's gonna love you! You might want to consider going down there and tying her for an hour or two per day. so she can learn to stand and learn some patiance.


----------



## Moxie

Im not honestly sure if she stands tied? 

I've never seen any of the horses out there ever be tied for anything?


----------



## Moxie

They also want to ride her tomorrow too.

They taped her today and she's 14.2hh and 850lbs!!! 

Im still worried about her back.


----------



## farmpony84

hmmm.... do you know how to "properly" tie a horse? with a quick release incase she has a fit? If she does tie and there is something sturdy and safe to tie her to it. 

Some people don't believe in tying horses so it's possible your barn might be one of those places... you'll have to do some researcch....?


----------



## Moxie

It's very possible, I have yet to see a hitching post anywhere. They just tack up their horses right in the arena, and they just stand for it.

Over all I'd like my horse to do that too. Not that I dont believe in tying, it's just that... ehh.. I dunno.

I should really make a list of the things I want to work on, and start with the most important first!


----------



## farmpony84

they are gonna ride her? COOL!


----------



## Moxie

Wait... Probably not ride her, it's going to be a high of 9 today. So maybe just work with her.


----------



## farmpony84

oh... sissys! it's 9 whole degrees! Yikes, give me a comforter please...


----------



## Moxie

The children have taken over chat.


----------



## farmpony84

i noticed that. i wonder if we could do an adult chat room... probably not, maybe a "play chat" and a "serious chat"? probalby not huh?


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

can i be involved in the serious chat...? or am i an annoying little kid?


----------



## farmpony84

****! I don't know ... are you???


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

haha... i try to think i'm not ! ****.. hehe


----------



## Moxie

I dig Tayler, she's good people. And I think the two separate chat rooms would be a bad idea. We kinda have the serious thing goin on here, dont we?

Where has Dumas' been?


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

thank you moxie :] 
and yaa this is pretty darn serious .hah

although the separate chat rooms is a good idea... i don't think it would go over well


----------



## farmpony84

I dont go into chat often. does it let you do it or is their only one?


----------



## Moxie

You can make your own rooms in chat, but then everyone else can join as well. I got some 'attitude' when I went into a room that I wasnt invited to go into.


----------



## Vidaloco

Congratulations very much on the horse Moxie! 
Sorry been awhile since I visited your show. Dumas is MIA after the power outage through Arkansas. She has power back but no internet yet.


----------



## Moxie

Thanks Vida!


I forgot about the power outage.

 I hope they're doing okay.


----------



## farmpony84

wow... how do you know you are not invited until you go in???? LOL...


----------



## 3neighs

That's why I don't enter the chat room when there are other people already in there because I'm afraid of intruding. If I get yelled at I'll start


----------



## Moxie

Well apparently there are rooms for the 'cool kids' lol


----------



## Whipple

I go in chat once in a while, I am an avid chatter. I didnt get yelled at, but maybe it was just luck. lol


----------



## Moxie

lol you just wait Whipple.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

If anyone's getting yelled at in chat.....Please let us know......That's not why we have that feature. If people are causing problems with that feature, we will gladly escort them out of the room. 


BTW, I'm Baaaaaaaaaaaaack!!! 

We were just fine, no damage to property or family, just a pain to deal with.


----------



## farmpony84

hey mox... I was thinking. You should make a "Rogue" thread so that we can follow your daily training. I think if you put the thread out there it would get followed pretty well.... I'm interested in watching your progression w/ her.

Also... i had something else and lost it... but it'll come back to me... i'm sure of it.....


----------



## farmpony84

oh... that was my thought... I am not a "parelli" fan, everyone knows that... but w/ her... i'm thinking it might be worth doing some of those games and things w/ her... either parellie or clinton anderson or even john lyons (i like him)...


----------



## Moxie

I've been updating my journal, but I thought about a Rogue thread too. Where should I put it? I need to update from yesterday, and I'll be going out today as well.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I'd love to see you use some John Lyons with her. I have several of his books and they are great IMO. LOTS of good old fashioned common sense. No fancy names or gimmicks. Just a lunge whip and a long lead. Keep the feet moving, listen to what the horse is telling you, make your idea become theirs, like make the right thing easy and wrong thing hard. His #1 rule is the no one should be in a position to get hurt, not horse or owner.... Good stuff!!! (he also uses similar bridle and reins that you already picked up!!!)

I saw him at a horsefest one time, he's totally laid back and has the common sense and good judgement to make things understandable to both horse and human.

I should be getting paid for this ringing endorsement!!! :lol:


----------



## Moxie

If I can pick up some of his stuff for cheap, I defiantly will!!


----------



## farmpony84

i'm a big fan of john lyons. i like him alot. and his books are pretty affordable.

I would put it under.... hmm... training? or should we put it under general horse talk? it's kind of training don't you think?


----------



## Moxie

Well yea, she is needing training in refreshing her mind and her attitude.


----------



## farmpony84

yeah... i think i consider it training...


----------



## Moxie

Okay... I am having SERIOUS issues.... I am so conflicted I could just puke.

Yesterday Rogue kicked out at me and was being very testy. I approached her like I had any other day I went to get her, only this time I wasnt going to 'get' her, I was just going to pull some burrs off her halter. Luckily she didnt get me, but it DID discourage me.

Today she was being very sweet, and she was SOOOO interested in Seth. Of course I didnt let him in the paddock with her. After I took Seth home, I spent some time in her paddock with her, just 'being' there. 

So, I came home and after awhile I get a call from my old trainer wondering how Rogue was doing, and wondering what my plans were. Apparently the mare that I had posted in this thread:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/new-mare-20135/

Is still available, and I could get her for 500 LESS than what he's asking, however he would want Rogue. He would be using her for a cart horse, not trading her. 

So... NOW here I sit. The deal with this new place and with Rogue was/is this: I got Rogue for free, and in exchange for my doing chores, I would get a discount on board, and free training. My issue lies here: Since the week that I have been in this little 'arrangemnt' I have been out to the barn every day this week, for several hours a day. I have been doing chores, mucking stalls, not to mention buying items for my horse that I feel should be purchased by the owner of the barn. All of this, and I have seen the trainer/owner work with Rogue ONCE. OOOONNNNNCCCCCEEEEEEEE....And that was only because I told him I needed some reassurance that she was/is ridable. Now, with a horse like Rogue, and it's been said by the owner of the barn, she should be worked with every day. 

If it weren't for me lunging and spending time with Rogue, she wouldn't get any attention at all, also, I get the sneaky suspicion that she isnt getting the grain that she should be. 

It's obvious that I really dont know what I am doing when it comes to giving a horse a refresher, and yesterday I could have gotten seriously hurt. Sure, I WANT to have a hands on with training and refreshing, but I dont want to go out blindly and hope that I am doing the right thing, both for me and Rogue. 

So now, I have this offer for this other mare. I guess she rides out good, she's calm and quiet, a little horse dominate, but gentle with people. She's broke to ride, and she has the size where I wouldnt feel like I'd break her back, whereas with Rogue, Im afraid to even put half my weight on her.


HELP! I dont want to feel like I am giving up on Rogue, because I KNOW she has the potential to be a good little horse, but I also feel like I have taken more than I can handle, especially if I am going to be the one doing most, if not all of the training. 

I just dont know. Someone help me. 

Please dont misconstrue this as me giving up on Rogue and just passing her off. I am a big enough person to admit that I need help, and I might have taken more than I can handle.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Don't look a gift horse in the mouth either... Rogue would be going to a home that wants to use her, You'd be getting a horse you really wanted in the first place, and no way, no how is trading a horse that's too much for you giving up on her, you'd be placing her in the hands of someone that WANTS to work her instead of where she is at where the previous owners (you suspicion) don't really give 2¢ about her (not giving her the grain? what's up with that?).

I see WIN/WIN.  Don't let anyone's foolish idea of guilt keep you from doing the right thing for YOU and ROGUE!!!


----------



## farmpony84

for one thing, make sure you carry a whip with you from now on in the paddock. Don't let her kick out at you. She will only get worse as you show your timidness, trust me... I know.

Next, Rogue has tons and tons of issues and you KNOW it's going to take a very long time to win her over. You don't know a lot about her history so you don't know exactly what you are getting into. As she gets more nad more nutrients and gets more comfortable in her new home, you are going to see her real personality come out. She may be a moody witchy mare and she may turn out to be a real gem. but it's a risk you have to take. I mean you could try giving her a mare supplement to see if that settles her but you never know...

This other horse is 9 which is a great age, it's already rideable and easy to handle. Can you work out a decent deal for board with her at the other place, or even this place? I am leaning towards making the trade but it's up to you....


----------



## Moxie

Well NOW, I got word that Rogue's feet need to be done, which makes the people I got her from liars because I was told her feet were done the day I got her. They want me to take her to the vet to get an IV put in to have her put out while the farrier works on her, and while we get the burrs out of her mane. 

I am SERIOUSLY having a bad day, so bad I want to cry.


----------



## farmpony84

uh... I have a feeling you could just give her some ace and let the farrier do her feet and probably get the burs out. I'm leaning towards the other deal. I don't know what these people are thinking but....


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Oh NO... What did you get yourself into??? She has to be sedated to do her feet??? That just completely tanks....

Sorry Mox.


I'm gonna say trade outta her......she's more than most people can handle, you wouldn't be giving up.


----------



## Whipple

So sorry you're going through this crap. I say trade, the new mare looks amazing. I love SB's so I am biased. But she is gorgeous. Trading Rouge would be good for both of you.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

im sorry moxie.. ithink it would be best to trade her ;]


----------



## Moxie

As if my day couldnt have gotten any worse, it did. 

I had trailering over to the other place all lined up, I called and told my boarder that I would be taking Rogue off site to have her feet done (white lie) and she completely freaked out at me. Saying how I couldnt take her off site, how she would prefer that her husband, who is apparently a farrier, who was supposed to have her feet done the day that I got her, do her feet.

All in all it boiled down to I would have to have the police come out with me to get something that is rightfully mine. 

As much as I hate it, and I'm sick about it, I had to cut my losses and just leave Rogue where she's at. I am actually shaking and very worked up over the whole conversation, and well... I am just sad.


----------



## Whipple

Oh my! Horse ownership does have twists and turns eh? Well I hope you get things sorted and get a good horse. And I hope that something works out for Rouge too.


----------



## Moxie

That is what hurts the most, not knowing what will happen to her.


----------



## farmpony84

that really sux. don't you just love the "honost" horse people in this world? I'm sorry mox. but I think walking away from her now was the best thing for YOU. I think she just had too many issues which would have made her a challenge for even the most accomplished horseman to take on. Can you still go look at the Standardbred? How much land do you have? Can you put a horse at your own place?


----------



## Moxie

The SB/QH is still coming WED/THURS for a trial. She will be boarded at my old barn for however long it takes us to either find a suitable place closer to home, or get our land horse ready.


Im sad.


----------



## farmpony84

don't be. maybe that mare will end up in good hands. have faith.


----------



## Moxie

I know. I just feel like a horrible person.


----------



## farmpony84

i dont think you are. i think she would have been a really huge project and you could have gotten hurt depending on how nasty she decided to be. my other thought is, if those people got that wierd on you over removing her from the property, then what would have happened 6 months down the road after you worked your butt off turning her back into a nice riding horse... would they have ripped her out from under you?


----------



## Moxie

Yes, probably.

They are just that type of people, and now I am not sure if I want to even own or board anywhere anymore.

IM SCARED!


----------



## farmpony84

well... i will admit, I've met alot of shady characters in the horse world, but there are also a lot of good people. Don't quit just yet.


----------



## Moxie

These people were the cream of the crop. They make my old trainer/barn manager seem like a peach, which she is, if you can tolerate that type of person.

They saw me coming a mile a way, and used my inexperience to take advantage of me.


----------



## farmpony84

yip... they said oh yeah baby... we got this one! Free labor and everything! YEAH!

oh well... don't worry too much over it Mox... you know how it is.. karma and all that....


----------



## Moxie

Yep. What comes around goes around. 

What day is it today?

Monday??


----------



## Whipple

It is Monday. At the least you can count the hours you worked as experience. *shrugs* I can't wait to see more pics of the SB/QH


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

It's Tuesday now!!! Whaaaaaaa Hooooooooo.... Monday is OVER!!!


----------



## farmpony84

and tuesday is almost over! then comes... WEDNESDAY!


----------



## 3neighs

I RODE STELLA TODAY!!!

Mox, sorry to hear Rogue didn't work out. Like FP said, there are a lot of good horse people out there, too. Don't give up!


----------



## Moxie

Anyone know how one could report a less than adequate horse boarding facility?


----------



## Moxie

Btw-- 


yay stella!


----------



## Whipple

I suppose maybe the BBB. But I'm not sure how that works.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I wouldn't fart with it Mox.... Just let this one go and learn the lesson........

Congrats on getting a ride in Jen!!! How was Stella for ya???


Good Jenny!!! Yes, Wednesday is after Tuesday....Do you know what comes after Wednesday????


----------



## Moxie

You're right Amy. 

But I will give an opinion of them if ever asked!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

i'm sorry mox, i hope everything will work out , which i am sure it will and the same story happened to someone i know with the whole not letting the horse of the property thing and they actually did have to get the police to get the horse out...


----------



## 3neighs

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> Congrats on getting a ride in Jen!!! How was Stella for ya???


She was a bit of a fruit loop at first, including a little rear (she hasn't been ridden since Nov.), but once I got her to focus on me she was wonderful.


----------



## farmpony84

Can I just say...

Yeah for Jen and Stella...Sad for Mox...loving Amy... and

I STAYED WITHIN MY CALORIE RANGE TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moxie

That new mare comes tonight.


----------



## farmpony84

Yeah! can't wait!


----------



## Whipple

Sweet! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

cool...


----------



## RusticWildFire

Yay for Jenny! I need to start using my Sparkpeople thing. 

And Mox, good luck with the new horse! I hope this goes better for you.

And Dumas...since Jenny must not know what comes after Wednesday, I'm going to take it upon myself to answer this for her...

It's..... Thursday!!!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Thank heavens someone finally answered that question... I was so worried about what tomorrow was!!!  You saved me rustic!!! hehehe


----------



## farmpony84

and then friday? pix of the new pony!

I have 699 calories left.....to eat.... tonight.....


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

congrats mox.. i hope everything works out ;]


----------



## Moxie

THANK GOD TOMORROW IS FRIDAY!


Well, I have to say that the new mare is AWESSSSSSOOMMMEEE!!!! She was a bit nervous about being tied and being in a new place, but I groomed her and brushed out her mane and tail (she handled that like a pro), then we saddled and bridled her (handled that like a well seasoned dead broke). I had my trainer hop on her and she rode out GREEAT considering she had never worked in an arena! 

My trainer's friend hopped up on her, we all decided that she needs work in collecting herself, either that or she has a super bumpy trot.

Craig rode her..

Then I rode her....

She is super smooth at the walk, but onces she starts moving faster, she's a bit bumpy. So she needs work. 

I'll have pics/vids tomrrow or later tonight.


----------



## Whipple

YAY!!!! I'm so happy for you Mox, what's her name?


----------



## Moxie

I havent named her. I refuse to name her.


----------



## Whipple

Awe, I understand that. I have three mice, they were part of a group of 8 that were ferret food. Anyhow, I got attatched. I still refuse to name the in case I end up feeding them to the ferts. 
Ok, not *exactly* the same but I understand.


----------



## RusticWildFire

Awesome Moxie! Congrats


----------



## farmpony84

you fed mice to your ferret?


----------



## Whipple

Oh, yah. They eat a whole prey/raw diet. Best thing for them. I tend to get too attatched to the mice when they stick around too long, I doubt these guys (who have gotten fat from all the leftovers they get) will ever be ferret food.


----------



## farmpony84

poor things... teehee.... the mice, not hte ferrets... my ferret almost ate my cockatoo once...


----------



## Moxie

Licking and chewing is a sign of submission in horses, correct?


----------



## RusticWildFire

Yes, Moxie, it is.


----------



## Moxie

Okay, after lunging the mare today, she was licking so much I could have sworn she had peanut butter in her mouth.


----------



## RusticWildFire

I also was told by a few that they lick their lips and chomp like that when they learn something. Our 4-H leader said they were "licking their brain". Soo maybe she learned something and is giving up to you!


----------



## Moxie

Yea, I dont think she knew how to lunge, so my small little crash course might have taught her a thing or two. Of course I am still learning how to lunge, so we taught eachother.


----------



## farmpony84

uh oh... the blonde leading the blind... oh.. no, that would be me... the blind leading the blind... that's not quite as funny..... hmmm.....


----------



## Moxie

lol she did pretty good, I'll admit


----------



## Whipple

I'm so happy for you mox!


----------



## Moxie

Do-gooder bikers? Boy oh Boy do I love the backyardigins.


----------



## Moxie

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/jolly-bay-giant-22507/#post250368



Pictures of the mare.


----------



## RusticWildFire

Woo Hoo! It's Friday!  I'm happy. I just started using my sparkpeople thing and i really like it! It's a really cool site.


----------



## Moxie

Ooh, I forgot I was on there. lol


----------



## farmpony84

I love her mox. she has a very kind eye....she's sweet looking. I think this was a good move...

and oh by the way... i'm scared to put my sparks points in from last night...


----------



## RusticWildFire

Soo I signed up for this in a hurry a week or whatever ago it was and I forget..do you put in a weight goal in there? Like will it change your points allowed based on what you want to weigh? And if so is there a way to change it? I'm looking around but haven't figured much out on here yet.


----------



## RusticWildFire

K scratch that. I think I figured it out. Well, I've got something figured out anyway!


----------



## Moxie

I stopped using it once I started doing chores.


----------



## Moxie

Okay, seriously we're on page two of the main menu. That is redunkulious


----------



## 3neighs

:shock: Gasp!! SHAME on you....!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

Moxie .. how is the new horse working out for you??


----------



## RusticWildFire

Hey everyone! Just dropped in to say hi.


----------



## farmpony84

I'm here to! We must never fall behind again! Our ratings will drop off the face of the forum!

I got a new horse too mox...


----------



## RusticWildFire

farmpony84 said:


> I'm here to! We must never fall behind again! Our ratings will drop off the face of the forum!
> 
> I got a new horse too mox...



OO! Tell us more!!


----------



## farmpony84

I put her under the critique section although, I don't think I was really asking for a critique, probably should have put her someplace else...

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/new-mare-gentle-22629/


----------



## RusticWildFire

Ooh jeesh. Missed that! I will go take a look!


----------



## farmpony84

i hope she is nice...


----------



## RusticWildFire

She looks like she is really sweet! I hope so too.


----------



## farmpony84

it'll be fun to have a nice trail horse, especially one that anyone can ride... ALTHOUGH... Beauty has really turned into a nice trail horse... and her "gimp" doesnt effect her at all...


----------

